#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-13
<hansw> nu nog een goed webm player voor op de desktop :-)
<JanC> ?
<JanC> Totem?
<hansw> zal dat weer eens installeren
<hansw> totem is al niet goed in hd spul hier
<JanC> volgens mij kan zowat elke mediaspeler dat afspelen  ☺
<hansw> gnome-mplayer niet :-)
<JanC> eh
<JanC> weird
<hansw> ja
<JanC> zelfs Firefox & Chromium kunnen dat afspelen  ;)
<hansw> JanC, ik wil het in mijn media player, niet in mijn browsr :-)
<fries> vraagje, is hier iemand die wat kennis heeft van xml, xsl, javascript, jquerry enzo? ik weet dat ik niet op het juiste forum zit maar...
<CasW> Klein beetje
<CasW> Wat is het probleem?
<fries> ik zit namelijk in mijn 1e jaar hoger, maar sommige oefeningen ivm xml kunnen alleen in firefox en IE uitgevoerd worden, niet in chrome, hoe komt dit?
<CasW> Nouja, vooral bij IE, soms gaan programma's niet precies geod met de standaarden om zegmaar
<CasW> Ik bedoel, als je dit hebt: <test>test</test> kan je dat behandelen als test=test of als var="<test>test</test>", en dat levert zoals je ziet totaal iets verschillends op
<CasW> (Dit is maar een voorbeeld, overdreven en zo, maar je snapt wat ik bedoel)
<OerHeks> chrome/chromium kent idd geen XML content, idd
<Gotiniens> ik neem aan dat chrome xml+xsl wel aankan?
<fries> kan het javascript aan?
<Gotiniens> tuurlijk
<fries> en jquerry?
<CasW> Ook
<Gotiniens> jquery is een javascript wat je embed in je site, ja dus
<CasW> (jQuery is gewoon javascript, idd)
<fries> ok tnx:)
<bart_> Kan iemand mij uitleggen hoe ik een wlan driver geinstalleerd krijg op ubuntu
<Skywatcher_> Hello, i want to buy a pcmcia wireless adapters. I found 2 on my favourite online computer store. The Sweex LW056 and the Sweex LW311
<Skywatcher_> Do they work properly with WPA
<Skywatcher_> or which adapter would one of you recommend?
<CasW> This is Ubuntu-nl, the dutch channel, for English help, you should go to #ubuntu
<Skywatcher_> ja, ik ben dus nederlands
<CasW> Oké ;)
<CasW> Volgens mij is er op de ubuntu-(nl-)site wel een stukje over ondersteunde hardware, weet iemand hier de link?
<OerHeks> moment
<Skywatcher_> ok, dank, ik heb dat net gevonden https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Skywatcher_> bij LW056 staat not recognized in Gutsy...
<Skywatcher_> ik heb 11.04
<Skywatcher_> Natty
<CasW> In Gutsy, da's oud
<CasW> 8.10
<CasW> Dacht ik zo gauw
<CasW> Oh, een jaar verkeerd, 7.10 is het :p
<Skywatcher_> ja, dus niet echt een actuele lijst
<CasW> Nee, daar lijkt het wel op
<OerHeks> die LW311 is een 300N ?
<Skywatcher_> Sweex WL-N 300 Cardbus
<Skywatcher_> dat staat er op de webwinkel
<Skywatcher_> ik heb een mail gestuurd naar de webwinkel, dan hoor ik het wel
<Aegir> <Aegir> Has quit.
<Roodborstje> goedemiddag
<Roodborstje> ik ben een beetje dom geweest....
<Roodborstje> en mijn panels in Xubuntu zijn van slag
<Roodborstje> hoe reset ik deze?
<BrillieBrend> ik ga zo nog 1 poging doen fstab te begrijpen en goed in te stellen, als hij faalt is het voor mij einde ubuntu.
<Gotiniens> wat wil je met fstab?
<BrillieBrend> me ubuntu pc dient als server en zodoende moeten gedeelde mappen ook na een reboot meteen voor me windows pc's beschikbaar zijn.
<BrillieBrend> van oerheks had ik een uitleg over fstab, erg technisch en onduidelijk voor iemand zonder linux ervaring. Vervolgens online een uitleg gevonden hoe het moest, maar al die command line opdrachten blijken niet te kloppen.
<BrillieBrend> Wellicht is het voor mij een stapje te hoog dit alles
<OerHeks> fstab beheren doe ik met pysdm
<BrillieBrend> http://www.mcvries.nl/2011/01/fstab-en-netwerkschijven/
<OerHeks> die had je ook opgeslagen, dacht ik ?
<BrillieBrend> ja
<Gotiniens> euhm
<Gotiniens> die handleiding klopt ook helemaal niet voor jouw situatie
<BrillieBrend> ik zit te hele tijd te kloten met die rechten enzo in root, wordt er gek van.
<BrillieBrend> sudo echo username=thijzie-of-andere-gebruikersnaam>/root/.mijncreds
<Gotiniens> die handleiding gaan over netwerkschijfen die die computer over het netwerk benaderd
<Gotiniens> jouw server hoeft de gedeelde mappen natuurlijk niet over het netwerk te benaderen, ze zitten gewoon in de server
<BrillieBrend> ja, hij moet ze alleen even aan zetten
<BrillieBrend> pysdm heet storage device manager als hij is geinstalleerd toch?
<BrillieBrend> want als ik dat open kan ik daar ook vrij weinig mee, eigenlijk is alles niet aanklik baar.
<Gotiniens> ik gok dat je hem als root moet starten
<Gotiniens> dus sudo ervoor
<OerHeks> jups
<BrilBrend2> http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijk/2011/06/13/1307957399-730.png
<BrillieBrend> dat krijg ik dan te zien, het lijkt erop dat je dan niks kan.
<Gotiniens> en als je links 1 van de partities aan klikt
<Gotiniens> ?
<BrillieBrend> dan blijft het grijs.
<Gotiniens> ook als je die namen uitklapt door op de pijltjes te klikken?
<BrillieBrend> ahh
<BrillieBrend> ok.
<BrillieBrend> dat werkt, ik ga me nu dan even op pysdm inlezen.
<BrillieBrend> grr heb me fstab ermee vernaggelt, nu eerst eens een backup zien terug te zetten.
<BrillieBrend> Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik een backup terug zet? Want grafisch gaat dit niet lukken, dat bestand is alleen lezen. Dus ik moet sudo doen, maar ik weet niet precies hoe en als ik hem nu verkloot heb ik echt een probleem.
<BrillieBrend> ik heb in etc fstab en fstab.bak, die tekst van de bak moet de tekst in de gewone fstab vervangen
<burn> iemand ervaring met Miredo?
<burn> blijkbaar kan ik een IPv6 host niet bereiken op een alternatieve poort?
<BrillieBrend> heb hem terug gezet, dat is gelukt.
<BrillieBrend> kan niet iemand beschrijven wat ik stap voor stap moet doen op een map op een harde schijf in fstab te krijgen om te delen? Online vind ik heel weinig uitleg hierover.
<Gotiniens> delen heeft niks met fstab te maken
<Gotiniens> fstab geef je alleen mee aan welke partities je waar wil mounten, en nog wat andere (bij)zaken omtrent die partities
<burn> BrillieBrend is waarschijnlijk op zoek naar samba
<BrillieBrend> ja samba draait al
<BrillieBrend> maar ik wil ook dat hij het na een reboot onthoudt.
<BrillieBrend> ik heb nu me films map gedeeld, maar na een reboot is het weer weg.
<Gotiniens> welk mount commando heb je toen opgegeven?
<BrillieBrend> ik heb het grafisch ingesteld.
<BrillieBrend> rechtermuis op de map, delen.
<Gotiniens> dan moet je die schijf openen in de grafische omgeving, en dan kijken waar die gemount is
<Gotiniens> dat doe je met het commando "mount"
<BrilBrend2> http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijk/2011/06/13/1307960610-550.png
<BrillieBrend> dat is wat ik nu heb en ook werkt, zo wil ik het dus ook hebben na een reboot.
<Gotiniens> en nu doe je mount
<BrillieBrend> in terminal?
<Gotiniens> ja
<BrillieBrend> hoop info
<Gotiniens> valt wel mee
<Gotiniens> paste hmaar
<BrilBrend2> brilserver@brilserver1:~$ mount /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw) none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw) none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw) none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755) none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5
<Gotiniens> dat is niet alles
<BrilBrend2> http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijk/2011/06/13/1307960865-390.png
<BrilBrend2> zo, is overzichtelijker
<Gotiniens> zijn dat ntfs schijven?
<BrillieBrend> er zit wss ook ergens een fout, want 1 map kan ik opeens niet meer delen omdat ik geen eigenaar ben, maar dat komt later.
<BrillieBrend> ja
<Gotiniens> dan weet ik het niet precies, maar je kan in feite de regels met /media gewoon kopieren
<Gotiniens> de laatse regel word in fstab: /dev/sdb1 <tab> /media/data_ <tab> fuseblk <tab> rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions <tab> 0 1
<BrillieBrend> kan ik fstab ook gewoon in de teksteditor bewerken?
<Gotiniens> ja
<BrillieBrend> ah maak wel backup, die bewerk ik en dan schrijf ik die andere wel weg. in de terminal in bestanden werken is nog niet me niveau
<Gotiniens> in linux is bijna elke config file een textfile
<BrillieBrend> ja maar ik krijg rechten gelazer als ik hem open
<Gotiniens> sudo
<BrillieBrend> jjj
<BrillieBrend> ja maar als je hem grafisch opent kan je er toch niet sudo voor zetten?
<BrillieBrend> via terminal doe ik sudo mv en zo kan ik hem overschrijven.
<BrillieBrend> hmz maar nu kan ik hem wel editten opeens, net kon dat niet ,maar ik had een backup terug gezet, en dan zijn rechten ook veranderd zo te zien.
<Gotiniens> ik zou niet weten hoe je met grafisch met sudo rechten moet openen, ik doe alles commandline
<BrillieBrend> grr toch alleen lezen.
<BrillieBrend> hoe edit je via command line?
<Gotiniens> met nano
<Gotiniens> iigg, voor beginners zou ik nano aanraden
<Gotiniens> ctrl+o om opteslaan
<BrillieBrend> ik wist dit wel :) maar werkte net niet, nu wel, heb nu met vi hem geopent.
<Gotiniens> xtrl+x om af te sluiten
<Gotiniens> ik hoop dat je weet hoe vi werkt :P
<BrillieBrend> ok de regel staat erin
<BrillieBrend> ik heb werkelijk geen idee wat ik precies heb gedaan, maar hij staat erin.
<BrillieBrend> lijkt erop dat ik nu de HD data standaard mount?
<BrillieBrend> en dus ook de gedeelde map erin?
<Gotiniens> ow wacht
<Gotiniens> ik ben wat vergeten
<Gotiniens> bij rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions
<Gotiniens> moet nog auto achter
<Gotiniens> dus dan word het rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions,auto
<Gotiniens> je mount de partitie standaard
<BrillieBrend> done
<BrillieBrend> nu eens rebooten?
<Gotiniens> tja
<Gotiniens> dat is de enige manier waarop je het kan testen he ;)
<BrillieBrend> ik dacht dat het stap 1 van de 3 was oid :)
<BrillieBrend> hmz als ik ubuntu opstart krijg ik foutmelding over mounten, maar dat was al eerder fout gegaan volgens mij. kan dat ook weg klikken, is voor latere zorg.
<Brilliebrend2> http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijk/2011/06/13/1307962262-330.png
<BrillieBrend> hij lijkt het niet te doen, dit zijn de instellingen die ik nu heb
<Gotiniens> en wat was die error die je kreeg dan?
<BrillieBrend> ja dat hij iets niet kon mounten.
<BrillieBrend> zou idd ook wel dit kunnen zijn
<BrillieBrend> wacht ik reboot die pc nog eens
<BrillieBrend> ja wel deze
<BrillieBrend> maar ik heb wel een vermoeden
<BrillieBrend> hij zegt
<BrillieBrend> er is een fout opgetreden tijden het aankoppelen van /media/data_
<BrillieBrend> excuus, data_
<BrillieBrend> typo :S
<BrillieBrend> iig, wij hebben data en niet data_
<BrillieBrend> .
<BrillieBrend> irc, je ziet streepje pas na een enter :)
<BrillieBrend> ik ga dat even vervangen, wellicht gaat hij dan goed
<Gotiniens> kan ook zijn dat de map moet bestaan
<BrillieBrend> wij geven toch geen map mee?
<Gotiniens> jawel
<Gotiniens>  /media/data_
<Gotiniens> dat is een map
<BrillieBrend> ik dacht dat media iets was, en data mijn HD naam
<Gotiniens> klopt
<Gotiniens> media is een map
<BrillieBrend> weer niet :(
<BrillieBrend> moet ik de map media aanmaken op data?
<Gotiniens> en data_ ook, en die map word door de grafische omgeving aangemaakt, omdat je hd zo heet
<BrillieBrend> ik snap er nu helemaal niks meer van
<BrillieBrend> want een andere map is opeens gedeeld na reboot
<BrillieBrend> die net nog foutmeldingen gaf
<BrillieBrend> en de HD data kom ik niet meer op.
<BrillieBrend> ik ga die zin eens weghalen, kijken wat hij dan doet.
<BrillieBrend> zonder zin = geen foutmelding, maar die andere map is niet meer gedeeld.
<Gotiniens> maar bestaat die map /media/data_?
<BrillieBrend> in bestandsysteem heb ik een map media met daarin een map data en een map data_        de map data is alleen door root te openen
<Gotiniens> kijk in de map /media
<Gotiniens> heb je daar de map data?
<BrillieBrend> ja
<Gotiniens> en data_?
<BrillieBrend> zoals boven beschreven, een met een _ teken erachter en een zonder. die met kan ik niet inzien, die ander wel.
<BrillieBrend> .
<BrillieBrend> sdb1 = me hd?
<Gotiniens> je partitie
<BrillieBrend> als ik die parititie nu in wil kijken zegt hij ook dat alleen root dat mag
<BrillieBrend> hij kan hem niet koppelen.
<BrillieBrend> als ik die regel weg haal lukt dat wel
<Gotiniens> sorry ik moet gaan
<BrillieBrend> ja ik ook, eten
<BrillieBrend> ik ga vanavond nog wel ff hier op googlen
<BrillieBrend> want volgens mij is het nu iets kleins
<BrillieBrend> bedankt iig
<_30equals> hey iedereen, ik wou daarstraks mijn ubuntu upgraden naar 11.04 -- maar tijdens het upgradeprocess is de laptop plots in sleep modus gegaan, en na het resumen kreeg ik een hoop errors.. daarna ff gereboot en krijg nu de melding dat er geen schijven gevonden worden, met uiteindelijk de melding iets van 'plymouth mountall ' error...
<_30equals> de vraag is nu, wat kan ik nu het beste doen..? handmatig schijven mounten en verder proberen te gaan ?
<_30equals> nm, thnx google
<BrillieBrend> @gotiniens
<BrillieBrend> volgens mij ben ik er bijna!
<BrillieBrend> Ik heb de zin wat makkelijker gemaakt: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs defaults 0 0
<BrillieBrend> heb nu alleen weer gezeik met samba, wellicht heeft het verband, als ik dat kan oplossen zou het moeten werken, eens kijken
<BrillieBrend> ok
<BrillieBrend> me partitie wordt nu gemount bij opstarten.
<BrillieBrend> alleen is me samba instelling weer weg :(
<BrillieBrend> wtf, hij werkt wel. lijkt erop dat het wel werkt
<BrillieBrend> Ubuntu & BrillieBrend, een haat liefde verhouding. Maar huiselijk geweld wil ik inmiddels graag op Ubuntu toepassen
<OerHeks> saai, een monoloog
<BrillieBrend> ja de meeste hebben er twitter voor
<Emiel1976> Ik dacht dat de reacties bij mij weg waren gevallen. :)
<BrillieBrend> ik was gewoon heel blij dat het EINDELIJK werkt.
<BrillieBrend> dit zijn denk ik echt voor de meeste mensen die van windows naar ubuntu komen afhaak momenten.
<BrillieBrend> Om het monoloog nog even voort te zetten.
<BrillieBrend> Na testen concludeer ik:
<BrillieBrend> bij windows blijft er een handje onder een gedeelde map staan, in Ubuntu niet. Dit zette mij erg op het verkeerde been
<OerHeks> windows met handjes, grappig.
<FlipStonE> evening everyone :-)
<FlipStonE> iemand ervaring met ubuntu 11.04 en s3 unichrome pro?
<FlipStonE> want ik denk van terug 10.04 te installen op wat ouder lappie...
<OerHeks> FlipStonE, ik denk de open chrome driver  > http://www.openchrome.org/
<OerHeks> maar geen ervaring mee, zo oud.
<lord4163> hoi
<BrillieBrend> Hoi
<MrChrisDruif> Wanneer zijn de iconen gesloopt?
<hansw> JanC, heb jij ervaring met django?
<hansw> en er ook een mening over?
<MonkeyDust> wat is django, behalve django reinhardt?
<hansw> MonkeyDust, ben jij al zo oud?
<MonkeyDust> ik heb daar muziek van ja
<hansw> het is overigens een python framework
<MonkeyDust> ok
<hansw> maar weer eens webdevelopment oppakken
<hansw> dus eerst maar eens aan het kijken wat een beetje handig is
<hansw> maar nu met python ;-)
<JanC> hansw: ik heb er vroeger een tijdje mee "gespeeld", is de bedoeling dat ik er weer eens mee aan de slag ga in de toekomst
<JanC> Ronnie kent er ook wel wat van
<JanC> die heeft aan de loco-directory zitten werken
<JanC> hij zit ook in #python-nl  ☺
<JanC> MonkeyDust: de journalist/programmeur die het Django framework startte is een Django Reinhardt-fan  ☺
<MonkeyDust> weer wat bijgeleerd :)
<JanC> MonkeyDust: zijn interpretatie van het "Super Mario Bros. 2 theme" zegt genoeg, lijkt me  ☺
<JanC> http://www.holovaty.com/writing/mario-gypsy-jazz/
<hansw> JanC, ik ga er eens mee stoeien, zijn er nog meer veel gebruikte frameworks?
<JanC> hansw: voor python bedoel je?
<hansw> ja
<JanC> wel, er is zope natuurlijk (cfr. Launchpad en zo)
<JanC> en TurboGears
<JanC> en Pylons
<hansw> hmm, ok
<JanC> en nog een stuk of 1000 andere  ;)
<JanC> hansw: het hangt er ook een beetje van af wat je wil doen en zoekt natuurlijk
<hansw> voornamelijk eerst eens een beetje kijken wat ze allemaal doen
<hansw> maar heb wel wat projecten waar ik dingen mee wil gaan doen dit najaar
<JanC> Zope/Plone is de 5 ton zware olifant in het verhaal  ;)
<hansw> plone ken is wel ja, wiggy ooit wel eens mee lopen pesten
<JanC> een concurrent voor de Java appservers en zo
<JanC> Plone is een CMS bovenop Zope idd.
<JanC> er zijn nog ander CMS'en op Zope
<JanC> o.a. een Nederlandse
<JanC> ben even de naam vergeten, maar iemand in #python-nl werkte daar vroeger voor en nu voor Canonical (aan Ubuntu One) IIRC
<hansw> JanC, ideaal gezien zal het wel een cms worden maar meer naar de documentatie kant
<hansw> dus plone zou kunnen
<hansw> naja, eerst maar eens spelen
<JanC> Django is op zichzelf geen CMS, al zijn er wel een paar CMS op gebouwd
<hansw> ja, dat snap ik
<hansw> heb er al mee zitten spelen
<JanC> zowel commercieel als open source CMS
<JanC> en webshops, etc.  ;)
<lonki> ben eigenlijk bezig om snmp info passief te verzamelen in plaats van actief. De frontend ervoor zal dat moeten kunnen intepreteren en tonen
<lonki> hmmm, split
<lonki> #mep peer
<JanC> :P
<JanC> hansw: wel, er is PySNMP dat SNMPv4 ondersteunt  ☺
<hansw> snmp4 zelfs? :-)
<hansw> volgens mij is 3 gebruikelijk bij mensen die nadenken, over het algemeen zie je snmpv2
<JanC> hansw: iemand heeft ooit een grant gekregen vand e Python Foundation om dat te implementeren
<JanC> v2 & v3 werken uiteraard ook
<hansw> The latest software branch (4.x) features fully-functional SNMPv1/v2c/v3 core, Manager and Agent side MIB support, pluggable transports architecture and numerious other SNMP-specific services
<hansw> dus, gewoon wat extra's
<JanC> als je enkel SNMPv2/3 nodig hebt is dat uiteraard geen probleem  ;)
<hansw> dat zal zeker in eerste instantie voldoende zijn
<hansw> de meeste monitoring tools hebben het probleem dat ze actief vanaf de server werken
<hansw> en bij, afhankelijk van je hardware, firewall, etc... gaan ze plat bij x checks
<hansw> dus ik wil het eens gaan omdraaien
<hansw> leg een connectie, ga alleen maar luisteren en verbreek de connectie niet
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-14
<cafuego> tss. Zit ie hier ook al.
<Skywatcher> hallo, heeft iemand hier draadloos internet met WPA encryptie via een PCMCIA adapter op ubuntu 11.04?
<Skywatcher> ik wil weten welke adapter ik het beste kan kopen
<Skywatcher> liefst pcmcia, anders usb
<Skywatcher> heb al een mail terug dat het onzeker was of 2 kaarten van sweex op ubuntu kunnen functioneren
<Skywatcher> anders vraag ik het wel op het forum
<szal> !hcl | Skywatcher
<hansw> re
<OerHeks> :-)
<Sjoerdb> join /#panamakanaal
<OerHeks> plons
<OerHeks> en, lekker gezwommen Sjoerdb_ ?
<OerHeks> ow een andere Sjoerd, sjorrie :P
<hansw> verzopen
<szal> lol
<efl> hoi, heeft iemand ervaring met een wi-fi usb stick (sagem XG703 USB 802.11g) in zoek n.l. een driver
<hansw> efl, hij wil helemaal niets laden?
<OerHeks> welk ID heeft die stick? terminal: lsusb
<OerHeks> efl
<efl> gevonden
<efl> heb 'm op m'n werk vergeten, kan nu niets checken
<efl> het is een sagem XG 703 USB 802.11g
<OerHeks> gevonden, prism54 chip > http://tlab.org/usb-wlan-dongle-prism54-ralink-dealextreme-ubuntu-linux-vid-0x0cde-pid-0x0008
<efl> ja dat is 'm
<OerHeks> Ralink_RT2870
<efl> 'k zal 't eens door lezen daarna kom ik wel terug hier, bedankt! ;)
<OerHeks> ik loop te zoeken naar drivers, doch hij zou ootb werken
<hansw> ralink werkt volgens mij over het algemeen wel
<OerHeks> tl
<hansw> genoeg developers die goedkope meuk kopen ;-)
<OerHeks> dat doe ik ook.
<hansw> ow, ik ook, het duurdere spul regel ik wel
<OerHeks> zit te prutsen met een netgear mediastreamersigarettedoosje.
<OerHeks> geinig
<hansw> hmm, dat spul werkt meestal wel
<OerHeks> AV en HDMI
<hansw> maatje van me heeft zoiets, weet niet het merk
<hansw> die zit gewoon hd te kijken via dat kastje
<OerHeks> nog een reden om geen flash op pc te hebben.
<hansw> gewoon webm downloaden of in de hoogste kwaliteit van iets anders
<hansw> mkv speelt hier enorm goed af, en dat voor een netdesktop geval
<hansw> eee
<JanC> hansw: Ralink werkt soms ja  ;)
<JanC> maar ik heb nog geen enkele Ralink geweten die probleemloos werkt
<hansw> werken moet je ook eerst defineren :-)
<OerHeks> 54 mbit werkt meestal wel goed.
<JanC> hansw: als die bij 2 AP's met dezelfde instellingen wel werkt en bij een derde niet (wel allemaal ander model AP), dan is dat behoorlijk wispelturig IMO  ;)
<hansw> JanC, het is maar zelden dat ze dan meer naar 1 ap gaan :-)
<hansw> dus dat afstemmen is wel handig ja
<JanC> en vroeger, toen nog de drivers van Ralink zelf gebruikt werden, kon je er van op aan dat je kernel vastliep als je op een SMP-machine werkte
<JanC> met andere woorden bijna alles sinds de P4
<OerHeks> goedkope zooi, staat er ook in die link
<JanC> alleen kon je nooit voorspellen wanneer dat ging gebeuren  ;)
<JanC> probeer je 10 keer op te starten, 10 crashes, de dag erna crasht die nooit (zonder upgrades of whatever)
<hansw> :-)
<JanC> gelukkig is die driver dood en begraven
<JanC> ik gok dat het een race condition was
<JanC> en dat die driver nooit voor SMP geschreven was (vermoedelijk voor AP/routertjes)
<hansw> JanC, dat is ook lastig als het bedrijf in 1990 geen eigen smp machines had :-)
<JanC> hansw: in 1990 hadden ze ook geen linux-drivers en geen WiFi  ;)
<hansw> ach, het was er vast wel, ik weet nog dat vrienden van mij via een zx81 probeerden de telefoon te laten praten met de computer :-)
<hansw> en je had denk ik al packet radio?
<Cees> hobbyscoop
<hansw> yes
<Cees> of was dat geen packet radio :P
<hansw> je de tering opnemen een uur lang om er achter te komen dat je cd recorder te schuine koppen had voor je c64, of andersom
<hansw> nee, dat was het niet :-)
<Cees> cd recorder?
<hansw> was wifi met vertraging :-)
<hansw> uhm, tape recorder
<Cees> cassette recorder
<hansw> ik ben alweer te modern aan het denken
<Cees> tekst over ssh sleutels icm een versleutelde persoonlijke map toegevoegd aan http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Openssh-server#versleuteldepersoonlijkemap
<hansw> Cees, is dat niet gewoon rcp over ssh?
 * hansw mist de uitleg over het importeren van id_dsa/rsa.pub :-)
<hansw> en waarom een ssh dir in /etc chownen?
<hansw> lijkt me erg vaag
<hansw> maak een .ssh dir aan en genereer als die gebruiker de keypairs
<hansw> volgens die handleiding kun je van elke gebruiker de authorized_keys lezen
<hansw> vervolgstappen lijken me niet nodig om uit te leggen aangezien de machine in de key staat, evenals de gebruiker
<hansw> chmod 700 zou het dan al iets veiliger maken
<hansw> _iets_
<Cees> komt van https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Troubleshooting
<Cees> maar ik ga je opmerkingen doornemen
<hansw> dan mogen ze dat wel eens herzien
<Cees> kan allebei
<hansw> punt is dat als ik op server a zit en de keys zo staan op server b en ik via een omweg op server b kan komen dat ik zo heel makkelijk op server a (ander account ) kan komen
<Cees> 23:37 < hansw> volgens die handleiding kun je van elke gebruiker de authorized_keys lezen: wat is je probleem? Dat is de .pub!
<hansw> Cees, punt is dat je op beide servers keys kan lezen, zie ook mijn opmerking over "als ik een omweg op server b ken"
<hansw> pub moet niet altijd leesbaar zijn voor iedereen
<hansw> pub moet leesbaar zijn voor die specifieke user
<Cees> hansw om ergens te kunnen komen heb je de (niet .pub) sleutel nodig, en die staan niet op server b
<hansw> Cees, je snapt me niet
<Cees> hansw, nee dat denk ik ook :P
<hansw> ok, een poging
<Cees> maar ik ben wel blij met je reacties :)
<hansw> je weet wat 755 doet neem ik aan
<Cees> drwxr-xr-x
<hansw> waarom doe je dat op die plek en niet in bijvoorbeeld .ssh?
<hansw> ~/.ssh eigenlijk
<Cees> .ssh? Die zit in de versleutelde map. Je bedoeld /etc/ssh?
<hansw> beheersgemak?
<Cees> http://testcees.no-ip.info/ubuntu-test/community/Openssh-server?action=diff&rev2=9&rev1=8#versleuteldepersoonlijkemap
<Cees> sry , foute link
<hansw> ja, die, naast het feit dat het een ongewone plek is voor veel linux beheerders is het niet handig (imho)
<Cees> https://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Openssh-server#versleuteldepersoonlijkemap
<hansw> This Connection is Untrusted
<hansw> jullie missen een geldig certificaat
<Cees> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Openssh-server#versleuteldepersoonlijkemap
<Cees> weet je wat dat kost?
<hansw> ja, in verschillende gradaties zelfs
<JanC> je kan ~/.ssh ook onversleuteld in je $HOME zetten natuurlijk  ;)
<Cees> dat is al te veel
<hansw> JanC, of onversleuteld in je /etc .....
<Cees> JanC, dan moet je het bestand 2 maal hebben want na aanmelden gebruik je de versleutelde map
<hansw> ok, laat ik het eens anders benaderen
<hansw> stel je bent beheerder
<JanC> niet elke gebruiker kan /etc/ aanpassen
<hansw> en je doet al jaren een backup van /ehome
<hansw>  /home
<hansw>  /var
<hansw>  /foo
<Cees> JanC, correct, helaas zijn sudo rechten nodig. Geef een alternatief plan.
<hansw> gewoon omdat je /etc sneller is terug te zetten via een skeleton
<Cees> het versleutelen van de persoonlijke map is gedaan met de standaard installatie. En hoe dan met ssh sleutels om te gaan, dat is de vraag hier
<JanC> Cees: de 'ecryptfs_passthrough' zou wel eens nuttig kunnen zijn?
<JanC> die optie
<hansw> Cees, je wil de versleutelde dirs via public keys benaderen?
<hansw> ah, nu begrijp ik waarom je dat in de /etc gaat regelen, sorry
<Cees> hansw, ja. Tijdens de installatie van mij server koos ik voor het versleutelen van de persoonlijke map.
<Cees> en nu lees ik de (fantastische) wiki over ssh-sleutels.
<Cees> maar dat werkt dan niet.... :(
<Cees> dus /etc
<hansw> ssh sleutels werken wel
<Cees> als (slecht) alternatief
<Cees> ssh sleutels werken niet
<Cees> als deze zijn opgeslagen in ~/.ssh
<hansw> maar je loopt denk ik tegen het verschil tussen id_dsa/rsa.pub aan
<hansw> :-)
<Cees> en de persoonlijke map is versleuteld
<OerHeks> de sleutels maak je toch een backup van ?
<Cees> tenzij je op het console aansluit. Zolang er minimaal 1 gebruiker is, is de versleutelde map te gebruiken als persoonlijke map
<Cees> maar dat is niet echt werkbaar :P
<Cees> OerHeks, maak je backups van een versleutelde map?
<Cees> leesbare back-ups?
<OerHeks> neen, de rsa key
<Cees> de rsa key staat niet op de ssh-server, alleen de .pub
<Cees> maar misschien begrijpen we elkaar niet, ik maak er een backup van, ja.
<hansw> Cees, maar als ik het goed begrijp maak je dus altijd een rsa connectie op lokaal nivo?
<hansw> of dsa
<hansw> ook voor lokaal?
<Cees> hansw, sry ik begrijp de "lokaal" niet zo
<hansw> ik probeer gewoon te begrijpen wat je probeerde te doen, maar de link is vooral remote
<Cees> ik wil graag rsa gebruiken voor ssh, maar dat staat (blijkbaar) los van het versleutelen van de persoonlijke map volgens de server installatieprocedure.
<hansw> dus ik ga er van uit dat je een userdir remote wil benaderen via ssh
<hansw> Cees, die versleutelde map staat op een remote server?
<hansw> dan is het heel simpel
<Cees> 00:09 < hansw> dus ik ga er van uit dat je een userdir remote wil benaderen via ssh +1
<Cees> 00:10 < hansw> Cees, die versleutelde map staat op een remote server? +1
<Cees> en die versleutelde map bevat ~/.ssh
<hansw> zet je id_dsa.pub over naar die server en zet die daar in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<JanC> hansw: misschien moet je je eens verdiepen in eCryptFS ?  ;)
<hansw> JanC, zou zomaar kunnen
<Cees> 00:11 < hansw> zet je id_dsa.pub over naar die server en zet die daar in  ~/.ssh/authorized_keys +, maar voor 1 user
<JanC> het komt hier op neer: je slaat je sleutel dan op op het encrypted FS, maar root heeft de sleutel niet om dat te lezen  ;)
<Cees> 00:11 < hansw> zet je id_dsa.pub over naar die server en zet die daar in  ~/.ssh/authorized_keys: KAN NIET
<Cees> ~/.ssh is versleuteld, de ssh-server kan dat niet lezen
<hansw> tja, een versleuteling heb je dan dus op twee manieren denk ik? dus moet je dan lokaal niet de pub key van de server hebben?
<hansw> wellicht een kromme gedachte
<Cees> eigenlijk wordt heel ~/ versluteld door de ubuntu server installatie. Best cool, maar wat nu met de ssh sleutels?
<hansw> ^^
<Cees> 00:11 < hansw> zet je id_dsa.pub over naar die server en zet die daar in
<Cees>                ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<hansw> nee, lokaal een soort van algemene key voor de remote server, alhoewel dat het ook weer onveilig maakt
<Cees> moet je dan lokaal niet de pub key van de server hebben???
<hansw> ja, daarom onveilig dus
<Cees> ben ff los(t)
<Cees> maar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Openssh-server#versleuteldepersoonlijkemap werkt wel :)
<hansw> ik snap nu hoe je het wil doen maar de manier waarop lijkt me nogal raar, zelf zou ik denken aan mounten (crypted) via sshfs en dan lokaal iets decrypten
<Cees> hansw, dat is ook een interessant idee maar zo werkt de ubuntu installatie standaard niet.
<hansw> voor dit soort werk is dat niet zo belangrijk denk ik
<JanC> sshfs doet geen verleuteling van files ;)
<Cees> versleuteling is en wordt heel belangrijk (denk ik zomaar)
<hansw> sshfs doet dat wel ja :-)
<JanC> sshfs versleutelt de verbinding, niet de files
<Cees> JanC, +1
<hansw> ah, net als sftp?
<hansw> ik loop achter
<JanC> het gebruikt sftp :P
<hansw> ignore me, to late, to much in need of sleep
<JanC> ecryptfs kan je een beetje vergelijken met encfs
<hansw> over slaap gesproken, ik ga
<Cees> 23:56 < JanC> Cees: de 'ecryptfs_passthrough' is een geintje?
<JanC> Cees: ik heb het niet onderzocht, maar volgens de korte beschrijving in de manpage zou het nuttig kunnen zijn?
<Cees> ga verder kijken, bedankt
<Cees> klink als gek, passthrough op een beveiliging.
<JanC> Cees: het zou je moeten toelaten onversleutelde bestanden te accessen na het mounten
<Cees> ok
<JanC> dus als die geen versleutelde versie vindt zoekt die een onversleutelde, of zo
<JanC> maar ik heb het dus niet getest  ;)
<JanC> en die ene lijn uitleg is nogal weinig om de details te begrijpen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-15
<pascal_> hoi, is het mogelijk om in ubuntu te zoeken in bestanden naar tekst om een bepaald bestand te kunnen vinden?
<pascal_> zo ja hoe
<exalt> pascal_: ja
<CH_> grep  (vanuit een terminal)
<pascal_> hoe?
<exalt> CH_: enkel grep ?
<CH_> man grep
<pascal_> exalt, hoe :P
<exalt> pascal_: google maar eens op : howto-search-find-file-for-text-string
<pascal_> thnx
<OerHeks> cat <file> | grep <zoekstring>
<exalt> OerHeks: kan veel makkelijker
<exalt> grep -r "redeem reward" /home/*
<CH_> 'find' kan overigens ook heel veel, maar ik moet de syntax altijd nazoeken.
<exalt> wat doet locate eigenlijk ?
<CH_> Zoeken naar een file. Er wordt een database van bijgehouden. Elke dag draait even een 'update_db'-proces om dat ding te updaten.
<CH_> locate firefox  -- bijvoorbeeld.
<CH_> Dan heb je ook nog 'whereis' om locatie van bijvoorbeeld een binary te zoeken.
<Linus> hoi
<Linus> my name is liuns
<Linus> almost  linux
<Linus> hihi
<exalt> lol die flippo kent torvalds nieteens
<Proshot> iemand hier die iets met deze fout kan
<Proshot> laat maar
<Kagammor> Hoioi :-) Ik vroeg me af of iemand mij een aantal basisbegrippen over Linux/Ubuntu zou kunnen bijbrengen. Dé dingen die een ex-Windows gebruik even in zijn achterhoofd moet houden.
<MarcV> iemand nog een switch over? ;)
<MarcV> de mijne is zojuist overleden.. :(
<MarcV> oei, tis niet eens een switch zie ik, tis een oude hub..
<Zommie> kan ik hier een vraag stellen?
<rulus> zeker
<Zommie> ok, ik heb het volgende probleem. Als ik bijvoorbeeld videos afspeel met VLC of Totem dan blijft het beeld altijd op de voorgrond. De interface vertrekt wel naar achteren als ik een ander venster er overheen plaats, maar het beeld niet
<rulus> hmm, vreemd. lijkt me een probleem met je grafische drivers of compiz
<Zommie> ok, het is inderdaad bij alles wat mijn kaart gebruikt, zoals games e.d.
<Zommie> ik zal wel ff in die hoek zoeken dan, bedankt
<rulus> ik ben niet zo op de hoogte wat de laatste bekende problemen betreft, draai zelf geen Ubuntu
<rulus> misschien iemand anders wel? :)
<ringo> is er iemand?
<CasW> Tuurlijk, altijd
<ringo> ik moet op een website wat belangrijk is. die moet sun-java hebben.. heb openjdk afgegooit en nu heb ik sun installeerd maar de website herkent geen sun-java?
<ringo> is namelijk voor mijn belgisch identiteitkaart
<ringo> moet firefox een plugin hebben?
<ringo> moet een plugin hebbn zo te zien weet niet waar die plugin voor sunmoet downloaden
<Xano> De netwerkverbinding van mijn Ubuntu box is vre-se-lijk instabiel (of zo lijkt hij in ieder geval). Wat zijn de Ubuntu-specifieke standaardstappen die ik moet volgen om dit te controleren?
<OerHeks> speedtest ?
<Xano> Symptomen: Router zegt dat de server via DHCP er aan hangt. Server via SSH/HTTP/SMB/AFP/VNC benaderen gaat echter met horten en stoten
<OerHeks> draadloos of bedraad ?
<Xano> wireless
<OerHeks> ow dan kan het vele oorzaken hebben.
<OerHeks> zitten je buren ook op zelfde kanaal ?
<Xano> WPA2-PSK beveiligd netwerk. Volgens router alleen devices uit ons eigen huis erop (het gebeurt ook als alleen de server en mijn laptop er aan hangen)
<OerHeks> standaard probeert wireless het uiterste kanaal, 1 of 12, en 6 om te connecten
<Xano> oh kanaal
<OerHeks> probeer eens een kanaal middenin, 3 of 9
 * Xano gaat even kijken waarop de router staat
<OerHeks> scan je buurt, na 6 uur gaan er veel wireless aan
<Xano> Indicator in menubalk geeft iig aan dat signaalsterkte goed is
<Xano> OerHeks: Problemen komen de hele dag voor
<Xano> OerHeks: kanaal 11
<OerHeks> verder kan auto/bus/politieauto/brommertjes voor storing zorgen. vooral auto's en brommers zonder afgeschermde ontsteking
<Xano> OerHeks: Het stomme is dat ik met mijn laptop nergens last van heb
<Xano> OerHeks: Die staat er bijna direct boven, dus zelfde afstand naar de router ook
<OerHeks> laptop en ubuntu box beiden op 54 mbit ?
<Xano> OerHeks: n, hoeveel mbit dat ook alweer moge wezen
<OerHeks> of een mixje van 54 en G/N ?
<Xano> oh wacht. router staat wel op mixed
 * Xano vervloekt zijn huisgenote voor het hebben van een antieke laptop
<OerHeks> dwing eens naar 54
<OerHeks> of word er ook 11 gebruikt :-D
<OerHeks> dat is ook een verklaring
<Xano> OerHeks: "11bgn mixed"
<Xano> OerHeks: Dus je hebt gelijk :P
<Xano> Nu op alleen g gezet
<Xano> brb reboot
<OerHeks> kee
<Xano_> OerHeks: Nu alles op g, maar nog steeds problemen
<Xano_> SSH en VNC pakken beide pas na enkele keren proberen
<OerHeks> op een service lokaal ?
<Xano_> OerHeks: ja, ik probeer alles hier nu lokaal
<OerHeks> dan houden me oplossingen een beetje op :(
<Xano> maargoed, eens kijken of het nu aanblijft of dat hij enigszins stabiel blijft draaien zo
 * Xano moet eens verhuizen naar een pand met wired
<OerHeks> ik heb jarenlang met devolo gewerkt, netwerk via stroomnet, prima
<Xano> OerHeks: Misschien toch maar eens overwegen
<OerHeks> vaste draad is goedkoper.
<OerHeks> als je in/in de buurt van haarlem woont, mag je het eens komen proberen
<Xano> OerHeks: Moet je het wel zonder commentaar kunnen aanleggen ;)
<OerHeks> heb ze niet nodig, ipcam is ook wireless :P
<OerHeks> ja, het is plug en play
<OerHeks> pas als je een 3e toevoegd, heb je de tool nodig
<Xano> OerHeks: Als ik gigabit lan wil aanleggen hier, dan moet ik eerst langs minimaal drie gefronste gezichten :P
<Xano> okee.... Synergy pakt hem direct, maar echt vlot wil die cursor nog niet
<Xano> Zijn er nog ergens ervaringentopics over IR receivers?
 * Xano heeft géén zin met configs te gaan kloten namelijk
<Xano> Dus wil eentje aanschaffen die plug & play werkt
<Xano> MCE receiver als het even kan
<OerHeks> de tool die je dan moet hebben is LIRC
<Xano> OerHeks: Ja, over gelezen. Ik ben echter bang (nouja, ik heb er simpelweg geen zin in) om de hele config handmatig in te moeten voeren
 * Xano schopt symergy
<OerHeks> sommige werken niet, harmony one bijvoorbeeld ( de mooiste)
<Xano> OerHeks: Heb zelf een 700, maar gelezen dat als je een MCE remote pakt en je daarop je Ubuntu box als WinMCE instelt, het gewoon moet werken
<Xano> Heeft dan niets meer met je remote te maken, want hij imiteert gewoon WinMCE, meer niet
<OerHeks> ja zoiets dacht ik ook
<meandmesadfjskd> hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<meandmesadfjskd> mag ik in engels? mijn nederlands is echt slect
<meandmesadfjskd> ik woon wel in het nederlands
<petrov> vraagje: voor een ssh-server zouden jullie kiezen voor rsa of toch dsa?
<hansw> meandmesadfjskd, dan is het natuurlijk de kunst om het in het Nederlands te proberen :-) But in case you can't, English is a language most of us understand
<meandmesadfjskd> hansw: bedankt. ik heb genoeg problemen met nederlands pratten ... maar michien zal ik proberen
<hansw> meandmesadfjskd, shoot, what is jouw probleem :-)
<meandmesadfjskd> ik kun niet apple trailers kijken (I can't watch apple trailers)
 * hansw past zich aan
<meandmesadfjskd> x64, ubuntu 11.04. firefox 4.01
<meandmesadfjskd> gecko-mediaplayer
<hansw> meandmesadfjskd, heb je een url?
<OerHeks> petrov ik heb geen voorkeur, rsa 4096 bits lijkt me zat
<meandmesadfjskd> e.g.: http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/disney/cars2/
<meandmesadfjskd> en en paste van de mplayer logging: http://paste.ubuntu.com/627583/
<hansw> meandmesadfjskd, installeer xine, ik kan het zien
<OerHeks> hmm DSA-3072 is about 7 times faster than RSA-4096
<hansw> xine heeft een plugin voor firefox
<petrov> OerHeks, oké
<meandmesadfjskd> hansw: door de firefox plugin?
<hansw> meandmesadfjskd, als je xine erop gooit heb je volgens mij  automatisch de plugin voor firefox er bij, wel even je browser herstarten
<meandmesadfjskd> vorig werk dat niet vols mij (ubuntu 8.10 of zo iets)
<hansw> sudo apt-cache search xine |grep plugin
<hansw> sudo apt-get install xine-plugin
<meandmesadfjskd> geen idea waarom gecko-mediaplayer werkt niet meer?
<hansw> die pakt de dependencies denk ik wel
<hansw> meandmesadfjskd, codecs probably
<meandmesadfjskd> hoe kan ik mij mplayer configuratie weg doen?
<meandmesadfjskd> (ik zie xine als een work-around, niet een oplossing)
<lonki> ik zou het gewoon eens proberen meandmesadfjskd, het kan naast elkaar draaien
<meandmesadfjskd> hansw: ik begrijpt dat niet; i.e. what did you say?
<hansw> run xine next to mplayer, it will not bite each other
<meandmesadfjskd> okay, will do. guess it is good to make sure it works at least one way on my machine
<hansw> you might need to adjust the settings to make it work with xine but just give it a try
<meandmesadfjskd> hansw: yes it works with xine
<meandmesadfjskd> i'd still like to know why it doesn't work with gnome-mplayer/gecko-mediaplayer
<hansw> ok, be happy with it, it's all about choices :-)
<hansw> I assume it is a codec problem within mplayer
<meandmesadfjskd> did you look at the pastebin I posted?
<hansw> the lack of codecs
<hansw> sorry no, was away for a smoke
<meandmesadfjskd> :-)
<meandmesadfjskd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/627583/
<meandmesadfjskd> line 281
<hansw> Entering destroy stream reason = 0
<meandmesadfjskd> says item not found and then tries to play "http://trailers.apple.com"
<hansw> look at line 19
<meandmesadfjskd> yup
<meandmesadfjskd> Do you know what reason = 0 is?
<meandmesadfjskd> or means?
<hansw> place a bug entry at launchpad
<hansw> reason zero might be something like "this is something we do not have an answer for yet"
<hansw> maar laten we weer op het Nederlands overgaan, anders wordt Janc boos :-)
<meandmesadfjskd> is goed
<hansw> en dan komt hij met zijn magische kick magic :-)
<hansw> als je een bugreport kunt indienen paste dan de code die je ook op pastebin hebt staan
<meandmesadfjskd> een snel google: ik dink "Entering destroy stream reason = 0" komt van het gecko-mediaplugin en niet van gnome-mplayer
<hansw> uhm, past.ubuntu.com
<hansw> zou kunnen ja
<meandmesadfjskd> zo ik dink dat het is niet het fout
<hansw> dat denk ik ook niet, maar laat ze dat testen
<hansw> geef ook een url naar de .mov er bij
<hansw> ah, die zit er al in
<meandmesadfjskd> ik dink dat deze is een personlijk computer fout: anders zie ik mier in het forums
<hansw> lol, ERROR: Can't open joystick device /dev/input/js0: No such file or directory <-- regel 1541
<hansw> ze hebben er commodore code in zitten? :-)
<OerHeks> poke 'm
<meandmesadfjskd> ik gevond (found) hoe de gnome-mplayer configuratie to werwijderen: gconftool-2 --recursively-unset /apps/gnome-mplayer, maar het werk nog niet
<meandmesadfjskd> ik dink darna de bug report
<meandmesadfjskd> of mischien xine gebruiken
<hansw> ik zou beiden doen, voorlopig xine gebruiken en daarnaast een bugreport
<Xano> Zitten hier toevallig nog Drupalontwikkelaars/-gebruikers?
<hansw> Xano, wel flink mee lopen stoeien, toevallig weer een test server neer gezet
<hansw> hoezo?
<wica> avond
<hansw> jee, ik werk al meer dan 6 jaar bij mijn baas
<hansw> sick
<wica> hansw: hoe krijg je dat voor elkaar?
<wica> ik raak vaak na 1 jaar verveelt
<hansw> wica, blijven hangen denk ik?
<wica> Ahh
<hansw> dat had ik ook altijd
<wica> gefeliciteerd
<hansw> maar hier heb ik nog wel eens een uitdaging
<wica> Dat is leuk :)
<hansw> jups, soms schrik je er van, en dan ga je er maar weer voor
<wica> hehe
<wica> ldif.unparse (python) breekt de regel af bij 79 char.
<wica> "Lees net dat het denk ik iets te maken heeft met PEP-8
<Xano> hansw: http://drupaljam.nl :)
<hansw> Xano, een paar jaar geleden was ik op de drupajam
<Xano> hansw: Welke?
 * hansw denkt hard na
<hansw> 2006 of 7 gok ik
<hansw> of 8
<hansw> bert was er ook
<hansw> en een paar .be vertalers
<hansw> Xano, maar ik ben niet zo gek op drupal, het heeft wat problemen, nu was dat wel tijdens de 5 serie, daarna niet veel meer naar gekeken
<hansw> het was volgens mij trouwens 2007
<hansw> volgens meneer boerland was het het veiligste en beste systeem ooit
<hansw> met dat eerste was ik het zeker niet eens
<Xano> hansw: bert is een goede gast, maar een evanglist van het eerste uur :)
<Xano> hansw: We hebben ondertussen alweer Drupal 7
<Xano> hansw: Welke stad was die Jam toen?
<hansw> dat kun je wel zeggen ja
<hansw> Xano, dat zit ik me net te bedenken
<hansw> het was 2007, dat weet ik nu zeker
<hansw> ik gok in utrecht
<Xano> hansw: breda denk ik dan
<Xano> hansw: Utrecht was juni 2009
<Xano> hansw: Enschede begin 2009
<hansw> hmmm
<Xano> 2007 was Hilversum zelfs volgens mij
<Xano> de eerste
<hansw> breda en enschede was het zeker niet
<hansw> naja, ergens rond 5.x
<Xano> hehe
<Xano> A long long time ago...
<hansw> waarbij ik vooral boos was dat de drupal devvers zo stom waren om engels naar engels te vertalen
<Xano> hansw: huh?
<hansw> Xano, in 5.x had je een default lang setting, dat ging echter door de vertaling heen om het weer naar engels te vertalen
<hansw> heb er ooit een patch voor geschreven en in #drupal voorgedragen
<hansw> "nee, zo werken wij niet"
<hansw> scheelde flink wat proc time trouwens
<hansw> daarna maar gestopt met drupal :-)
<hansw> load ging met 30 procent omlaag
<hansw> maar dat leek niet belangrijk
<hansw> te veel ego's in de drupal community op #drupal
<Xano> hansw: Heb niet het idee dat er te veel ego's zijn. Ze zijn er wel en je moet even weten wie je moet ontwijken
<Xano> Dat is zeker een drempel
<Xano> hansw: Maar patches gaan via de issueue queue. Kan zijn dat het daar is mis gegaan
<hansw> Xano, ik ben daarna ook een beetje gestopt me php, ik heb teveel projecten gepatched waarbij mensen na een half jaar niet meer wisten waarom ze een $_GET niet rechtstreeks in een query moesten stoppen
<Xano> hansw: Ouch
<hansw> en mijn patch voor drupal heb ik alleen maar eens losgelaten op irc
<Xano> PHP is absoluut geen schone taal, maar dat is gewoon algemene bad practice :X
<hansw> daar ging men al gelijk tegenstribbelen
<Xano> Mja, kan het lastig beoordelen vanaf hier :P
<hansw> Xano, tell me more :-)
<Xano> Maar wel jammer dat je op die manier negatieve ervaringen hebt opgedaan
<hansw> Xano, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=wolters+php+patch&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&pq=wolters%20php%20patch&xhr=t&q=hans+wolters+php+security&cp=20&pf=p&sclient=psy&client=ubuntu&hs=Add&channel=fs&source=hp&aq=0n&aqi=&aql=&oq=hans+wolters+php+sec&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=88bea1bcf80a26ed&biw=1128&bih=678
<hansw> wellicht begrijp je dan waarom ik niet veel moeite doe na zo'n reactie
<hansw> de query daar is niet volledig, denk dat je meer op security moet googlen
<hansw> zal niet beweren dat drupal nog zulke problemen kent maar ik heb niet echt zin om het uit te zoeken
<Xano> hansw: in dit specifieke geval heb je wel gelijk
<Xano> register_globals is een nasty son of a bitch, maar als dat je code in de weg zit, dan is je code 9 van de 10 keer ook niet goed
<hansw> dat klopt wel ja
<hansw> maar het is niet echt een probleem, was het wellicht in die tijd :-)
<hansw> sanitize....
<hansw> naja, ik doe dat soort dingen nog maar zelden, er gaat te veel tijd in zitten
<hansw> als men mij gaat sponsoren ga ik er tijd in stoppen :-)
<Xano> hansw: hehe. Dat klinkt bekend
<hansw> sorry, kan te goed verdienen met andere dingen
<hansw> die net zo goed open source zijn
<Xano> hansw: Het moet wel leuk blijven :)
<Xano> En er moet brood op de plank komen. Het liefst lekker belegd ook.
<hansw> dat vooral
<hansw> leuk blijven dus
<hansw> overigens is drupal daar geen einzelganger in, ook binnen de plone community denkt men zo op een lager nivo
<hansw> 'dat kan niet, wij hebben daar controle over'
<hansw> ok, zet maar een testserver op
<hansw> en dan 'ouch, hoe doe je dat?'
<Xano> hansw: Dat is wel het grote voordeel aan communitywerk. Als het leuk is, zet je je er voor in. Doolittle zei het al: niets is sterker dan het hart van een vrijwilliger
<Xano> Is het niet leuk meer, dan kan je er gewoon mee stoppen
<hansw> Xano, daar liep ik dus tegenaan, ik zoek nog steeds naar een projejct waar mensen willen leren en ook mij wat leren
<hansw> vermoedelijk geen php project
<Xano> hansw: heb dat zelf wel gevonden bij Drupal
<Xano> hansw: Heeft een tijdje geduurd
<hansw> Xano, good for you
<Xano> Zoals ik al zei moet je weten wat de goede contributors zijn en wie je moet ontwijken
<Xano> Wat dat betreft is Drupal niet bijzonder goed ofzo
<Xano> Net het echte leven :P
<hansw> Xano, zoek maar eens op exponentcms en mijn naam, ik ben er naar 2 jaar mee gestop omdat men het na een half jaar stilte niet wilde leren
<hansw> en ik ben echt geduldig hoor, uitleggen waarom enzo
<hansw> php communities leren niet
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-16
<inSanity_> mogguh
<inSanity_> ik wil gnome3 (shell) hebben - iemand een tuto hierover gevonden? - wat ik gelezen heb is dat het niet samen gaat met unity
<inSanity_> iedereen nog aan t koffie drinken? :p
<exalt> inSanity_: volgens mij is er een speciale repo voor gnome3
<exalt> ben je unity zat ?
<inSanity_> exalt, ja behoorlijk.. :p
<inSanity_> werk nu maar weer onder gnome2
<inSanity_> tis mij allemaal nog te buggy
<exalt> inSanity_: het meest hoor ik momenteel dat mensen overstappen naar KDE
<exalt> die is namelijk momenteel blijkbaar best strak
<exalt> uit de verf gekomen
<inSanity_> KDE geeft mij teveel een Windows gevoel ;)
<inSanity_> en ben altijd al fan van Gnome geweest =)
 * exalt 2
<inSanity_> maar ben het met je eens dat KDE er idd erg strak uit ziet
<inSanity_> vooral ook met die transparante venstertjes enzo is het wel heel erg eye-candy
<exalt> en sinds een aantal versies naarverluidt ook redelijk bugfree geworden
<inSanity_> ik vind het initiatief van Canonical voor Unity wel erg vet
<inSanity_> maar snap niet waarom het zo eigenwijs "vast" moet staan
<inSanity_> maw het moet links blijven staan
<inSanity_> het == de applicatie balk
<inSanity_> had liever gezien dat er wat meer vrijheid in zat
<exalt> ik ook
<jpjacobs> ge kunt der inderdaad niks aan veranderen, dat iriteert me ook. De defaults zijn daar en tegen wel ni slecht gekozen vindt ik.
<exalt> jpjacobs: ik vind de balk gewoon heel erg limiterend.
<Wobbo> Google kan geweldig hardop voorlezen, helaas zijn het maar korte stukjes. Ik heb een hoop PDF's wat ik liever laat voorlezen. Linux heeft al een mogelijkheid, maar dan word echt alles hardop voorgelezen en klinkt niet zo goed (deze is al 5+ jaar hetzelfde). Een niet gratis manier is ook prima, als het maar NL, FR en EN erbij zit en Linux of Wine. Iemand een tip?
<OerHeks> om deze reden is er een accessibility groep opgeericht, die dit wil verbeteren
<Wobbo> Wie?
<OerHeks> dat weet ik niet precies, ik dacht dat leoquant daar meer van weet, wobbo
<leoquant> wat? oerheks
<OerHeks> leoquant, hoi :-)
<leoquant> hoi OerHeks
<OerHeks> Wobbo had een vraag over een speech programma, die pdf fatsoenlijk kan uitspreken
<Wobbo> :D
<leoquant> ah, en dat op linux...
<OerHeks> daarop zei ik: om deze reden is er een accessibility groep opgeericht, die dit wil verbeteren
<leoquant> Wobbo, join #speechcontrol, ik gebruik nog niets dat echt werkt. testen doe ik ook niet meer voor dat team
<leoquant> of#ubuntu-accessibility
<Wobbo> Helaas...
<Wobbo> Voorheen gebruikte ik Nuance: Dragon Naturally Speaking. Iets van 5 jaar geleden, deze was redelijk en werkte toen op Wine.
<Wobbo> Nu hoop ik dat er een alternatief is.
<leoquant> mijn interesse lag in een chatbot speech to text
<leoquant> zowiezo die volgorde ook: speech==> tekst
<Wobbo> Dat "Dragon Naturally Speaking" is indd  voor speech naar tekst. Maar kan ook weer voorlezen. En daar gaat het mij uiteindelijk voor.
<leoquant> Wobbo, er is niets vergelijkbaar met DNS in linux
<leoquant> dat prog is geweldig
<Wobbo> Ook geen beter alternatief?
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> nog niet
<leoquant> imho
<OerHeks> ik weet zo ook niks, behalve festival en espeak
<Wobbo> Thanks voor de info.
<leoquant> Wobbo, sorry....
<Wobbo> Ik heb nog een van versie 7... Er is nu een 11.5, ik neem aan dat die nog beter hardop kan voorlezen.
<leoquant> wordt DNS nog ontwikkeld?
<Wobbo> http://netherlands.nuance.com/
<Wobbo> Denk het wel.
<Wobbo> lol, laatste nieuwe bij Nuance Persberichten : Maa 8, 2011 Vrouwen krijgen beste ideeën in bed...
<FlipStonE> ello everybody :p
<FlipStonE> iemand al ubuntu 11.04 geprobeerd met s3 unichrome pro als beeldkaart? :-)
<OerHeks> zeer oude kaart, denk niet dat die lekker werkt met gnome/kde
<OerHeks> openchrome geprobeerd ? xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<FlipStonE> staat er al op...
<FlipStonE> kan  niet groter dan 800*600
<FlipStonE> hmz
<FlipStonE> en deze bestaat niet meer in 11.04: /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<OerHeks> standaard niet, je zou xorg.conf wel weer aan kunnen maken, en bewerken
<FlipStonE> in dezelfde map dan,
<FlipStonE> wel een beetje raar allemaal zo... 10.04 en 10.10 ondersteunt unichrome wel goed, maar ik kan mijn usb-wifi en geintegreerde muis van de laptop niet gebruiken, 11.04 geeft het omgekeerde :-)
<OerHeks> sudo Xorg -configure >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37761/xorg-conf-in-ubuntu-natty-11-04
<FlipStonE> configuration failed... failed to load modules vmwgfx & vmware en dan number of created screens does not match number of detected devices
<FlipStonE> hmz, xorg.conf gemaakt en in /etc/X11/ gezet, nu reboot en afwachten :-)
<FlipStonE> en WOW ik heb een volledig gevuld scherm! :)
<FlipStonE> en ja ik kan van 800*600 naar 1024*768 :-)
<FlipStonE> hoi hoi
<FlipStonE> tot zover deze uitspatting, nu nog USB dongeltje aan de praat krijgen...
<FlipStonE> voor wifi
<FlipStonE> hij herkent de dongle, ziet mijn intern netwerk, maar geen connectie, dat is de uitdaging
<FlipStonE> simpele oplossing: wachtwoord verwijderen, geen wachtwoord instellen, verbinding maken, en wachtwoord opnieuw ingeven... hoi
<OerHeks> nou ja zeg ..
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> ik was even weg, nieuwe oplader koopen, en alles is gefixed :-)
<Mathay> Hai
<Mathay> Is er iemand?
<OerHeks> ja, nee, ja
<Tjibba> hallo girts
<Girts> Tjibsma
<Tjibba> Girts, heeft problemen met zijn wireless verbinding
<Tjibba> De Lspci http://pastebin.com/m4Q3PtDU
<Tjibba> Wireless is disabled
<CasW> Drivers installeren, ifconfig wlan0 up
<OerHeks> hardware toets op de laptop ?
<OerHeks> rfkill switch, casw
<CasW> Dat werkte met die andere gast in #ubuntu-nl
<CasW> (Ook rfkill)
<Tjibba> hij is bezig
<Tjibba> Er zijn geen additional drivers gevonden..
<CasW> Wat voor chip is het?
<Tjibba> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<CasW> Hmm, die kom je vaak tegen :p
<CasW> Dat was ook zo bij die andere gast
<CasW> Drivers moet je van een externe bron downloaden en installeren
<Tjibba> is dat een beetje makkelijk?
<Tjibba> tis echt een n00b
<CasW> Joah
<Tjibba> waar moet hij ze weghalen?
<CasW> Ik weet alleen zo gauw die site niet meer, volgens mij was het iets als linuxwireless.com of zo
<CasW> Laat me even zoeken
<Tjibba> oke :)
<CasW> http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<Tjibba> Moet hij nog wat uitvoeren in de terminal CasW?
<CasW> Volgens mij niet
<Tjibba> maar hoe installeer je die drivers dan? kan ze wel downloaden van die site
<CasW> Ja, downloaden en installeren (Is het een debje? Of zit er een install.sh in?)
<Tjibba> even kijken
<Tjibba> The iwlwifi project can be found in kernels 2.6.24 and up
<Tjibba> zou toch al in de kernel moeten zitten
<CasW> Hmm, nouja, het hielp bij die ene gast
<CasW> Maar heeft girts al ifconfig wlan0 up geprobeerd?
<Tjibba> ik ben die ene gast bedenk ik met net, maar ik heb een kapotte HW switch
<Tjibba> die driver zit al in de kernel
<CasW> Nouja, het hielp bij die ene gast, die jij volgens mij niet was ;)
<Tjibba> oke
<Tjibba> ifconfig wlan0
<CasW> up
<Tjibba> ahja
<Tjibba> ifconfig wlan0 up
<CasW> Ja
<Tjibba> moet er sudo voor?
<OerHeks> ja
<CasW> niet dat ik me kan herinneren
<OerHeks> ow ik dacht wel
<OerHeks> omdat je als user dit niet kan doen
<Girts> girts@ubuntu:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up [sudo] password for girts:  SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill girts@ubuntu:~$
<CasW> Maar als oerheks het zegt, zal het wel
<Tjibba> sudo was wel nodig
<OerHeks> zit er geen HW toets aan de zijkant, of een FN + toets combi voor wireless aan/uit ?
<CasW> Ja, dat werd dus opgelost met de nieuwe drivers bij die ene gast
<CasW> (Volgens mij heb je verschillende soorten RFKILL)
<Tjibba> dan moet hij deze driver hebben? http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=downloads
<Tjibba> http://intellinuxwireless.org/iwlwifi/downloads/iwlwifi-3945-ucode-15.32.2.9.tgz
<CasW> Ja
<Tjibba> staan 3 ucode bestanden in? wtf moet je daarmee?
<CasW> Geen idee, is er geen readme of install.sh?
<Tjibba> nee
<CasW> Hmm, wacht even, ik zal hem ook even downloaden
<Tjibba> oke
<Tjibba> ik kan er niets mee
<CasW> Die onderste, README.iwlwifi-3...
<CasW> Die moet je lezen
<Tjibba> dit is niet te doen voor hem
<CasW> Nee, klopt :p
<CasW> Maar goed, we leiden hem er wel doorheen.
<Girts> kom maar op
<Tjibba> hij kan de terminal al vinden
<Tjibba> you  must also have a working hotplug and udev infrastructure configured.?
<CasW> Ja, weten jullie waar de kernel staat?
<CasW> (De .config ervan bedoel ik)
<Tjibba> nee
<CasW> Ik ook niet, namelijk, iemand anders hier?
<CasW> Ik heb hem al gevonden
<CasW> cat /boot/config-`uname -r` .config | grep CONFIG_FW_LOADER
<CasW> Dat moet uitgevoerd worden
<CasW> Als het goed is, moet er CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y uitkomen
<Tjibba> vul je dat gewoon in in de terminal?
<Girts> CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y
<Girts> komt eruit
<Tjibba> ik ga het ook even proberen op mijn intel
<CasW> Mooi :)
<OerHeks> CasW +1
<CasW> Hmm? :p
<Tjibba> en nu?
<Tjibba> cat /boot/config-`uname -r` .config | grep CONFIG_FW_LOADER
<CasW> Ik zit te zoeken
<Tjibba> oke :)
<CasW> ls /etc/ | grep hotplug
<Tjibba> dat geeft bij mij niets terug
<CasW> Dan moet je dus hotplug nog installeren
<Tjibba> hoe doen we dat?
<CasW> Dat ben ik nu aan het uitzoeken
<CasW> Blijkbaar gewoon apt-get install hotplug
<CasW> (uiteraard met sudo)
<Tjibba> Girts:  sudo apt-get install hotplug
<Tjibbie> ik krijg: Package hotplug is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<CasW> Oké...
<Tjibbie> ook bij Girts
<CasW> Hier heb ik iets anders
<CasW> http://lists.debian.org/debian-laptop/2006/06/msg00052.html
<CasW> Dus; sudo apt-get install udev
<OerHeks> ah die is vereist toch ?
<CasW> Ja
<Tjibbie> sudo apt-get install udev
<Tjibbie> ho
<Tjibbie> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 128 not upgraded.
<Girts> The following packages will be upgraded:   udev 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 328 not upgraded. Need to get 428kB of archives. After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used. Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main udev i386 162-2.2 [428kB] Fetched 428kB in 1s (294kB/s) (Reading database ... 118296 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to replace udev 162-2 (us
<Tjibbie> udev is already the newest version.
<CasW> Girts; is goed
<Girts> hij doet nu een waslijst aan dingen
<CasW> Daarna dan grep PRISM54 /boot/config-`uname -r`
<Tjibbie> CONFIG_PRISM54=m
<CasW> (Is beter dan wat daar staat; met mijn stuk sluit je oude configuraties (die daar sowieso niet horen te staan, maar goed) uit)
<Tjibbie> geeft hij aan
<Girts> girts@ubuntu:~$ Warning: No support for locale: en_US.utf8 Warning:: command not found girts@ubuntu:~$ ed 428kB in 1s (294kB/s) bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' girts@ubuntu:~$ (Reading database ... 118296 files and directories currently installed.) Reading: command not found girts@ubuntu:~$ Preparing to replace udev 162-2 (using .../archives/udev_162-2.2_i386.deb) ... bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' girts@ub
<CasW> Oké, dan weer ls /etc/ | grep hotplug
<Tjibbie> bij mij geeft hij nog steeds niets weer
<CasW> Hmm :(
<Tjibbie> misschien bij Girts wel??
<Tjibbie> bij hem ook niets
<Girts> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' girts@ubuntu:~$ ls /etc/ | grep hotplug girts@ubuntu:~$ ls /etc/ | grep hotplug girts@ubuntu:~$
<CasW> Oké...
<CasW> sudo apt-get install libhid
<CasW> ?
<Girts> eading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package libhid girts@ubuntu:~$
<Girts> sorry, but I have to go
<Girts> Studenten wachten
<CasW> Hmm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes#Cannot%20reactivate%20Intel%203945/4965%20wireless%20if%20booting%20with%20killswitch%20enabled
<CasW> (Enorm achterhaald, dat wel)
<Girts> Ik volg de adviezen van Tjibbe op binnenkort
<Girts> Hij kan mijn de info doorgeven
<Girts> Bedankt in ieder geval :)
<CasW> Geen dank
<Tjibba> :(
<Tjibba> stomme driver
<CasW> Nouja, sorry Tjibba en Girts, ik heb het eigenlijk druk :p
<Tjibba> ja geen probleem joh
<CasW> Misschien dat iemand anders het kan overnemen?
<Tjibba> Moeilijk probleem iig
<K-4U> oke, help.. Ik heb een 2e videokaart in mijn pc geduwd. Onder windows werkt hij nu perfect, maar ubuntu BOOT niet eens.. ik hoor de fan op de videokaart steeds aan en uit springen, net zoals mijn monitor. Wat kan er fout zijn?
<OerHeks> geen power op de kaart aangesloten ?
<K-4U> uh, moet dat? :P
<OerHeks> als er een aansluiting op zit, ja
<K-4U> wat voor aansluiting zou dat moeten zijn.. molex?
<OerHeks> hmm als hij onder windows wel werkt ...
<Tjibba> maar in windows werkt hij wel.
<OerHeks> het kan molex zijn, of die kleine, of de nieuwe 4x plugje, of de 6x plugje voor zware kaarten
<CasW> Of de 8x plugje
<K-4U> het is een GeForce 7600GT
<Tjibba> die heeft geen extra voeding nodig
<OerHeks> en wat is je 1e videokaart ?
<OerHeks> ati ?
<K-4U> GT220
<K-4U> nvidia
<Tjibba> waar stopt hij met booten?
<K-4U> nouja.. ik heb ze omgewisseld, de 7600GT zit nu in slot 1, en de GT220 in slot 2
<K-4U> Tjibba: uhm, das een goeie.. ik krijg heb ubuntu logo _heel_ even te zien, maar dat is ook alles.. Ik kom ook niet in de terminal
<Tjibba> had je al een ubuntu installatie?
<K-4U> jep
<Tjibba> probeer eens te booten via een liveCD
<Tjibba> kijken of ubuntu dan wel goed boot
<K-4U> en als niet? :P
<OerHeks> tja, probeer maar eerst
<K-4U> oke, brb/afk dan :P
<Tjibba> oke
<OerHeks> dat je de kaart wisselt, kan invloed hebben
<K-4U> en zo zit je opeens in het engelse kanaal nederlands te lullen.. doe je goed
<K-4U> anyway.. de live cd werkt wel
<K-4U> dus.. uhm.. help? :P Ik heb echt geen zin om weer helemaal opnieuw te gaan installeren eigk :P
<K-4U> ping
<CasW> Pong
<CasW> Wa's het probleem?
<K-4U> ah :)
<K-4U> ik heb een videokaart in mn pc gezet, een 2e, maar nu boot ubuntu niet meer op
<K-4U> de live cd draait wel
<CasW> Kan je hem niet in vga-modus opstarten of zo?
<K-4U> en dan?
<CasW> Kijken of 'ie dan wel opstart
<K-4U> als ik in safe VGA mode start dan kom ik er wel in ja
<CasW> Hmm, kan je niet een config-file aanpassen / verwijderen / updaten?
<CasW> (Geen idee welke, helaas)
<K-4U> xorg.conf heb ik al verwijderd
<CasW> Tsja, sorry, dan zou ik het ook niet weten (behalve misschien de hele of grote delen van configuratie van de livecd overnemen)
<K-4U> mja
<K-4U> bedankt dan toch ;)
<K-4U> ga maar weer es rebooten
<Misja> Newbie in the house, kan ik hier terecht met mijn vragen over Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<OerHeks> welkom Misja , ja dat kan
<Misja> Wat fijn!! :)
<Misja> Ik heb problemen met mijn internetsnelheid, die varieert heel erg
<OerHeks> bedraad/draadloos ?
<Misja> Draadloos
<Misja> verbindinssnelheid is gemiddeld 120 Mb/s
<Misja> (bij verbindingsinformatie)
<OerHeks> oei moeilijk te zeggen, dit kan aan veel zaken liggen, de adapter, wireless accespoint, buren op zelfde kanaal, verkeer langs de weg
<Misja> Wanneer ik op hetzelfde moment de snelheid op een Windowscomputer test, is die constant rond de 39 Mb/s  (mijn maximale snelheid is theoretisch 40Mb/s, volgens Ziggo)
<OerHeks> welke adapter heb je ?
<Misja> En wanneer ik diezelfde Windowscomputer op Ubuntu opstart, varieert de internet snelheid weer heel erg... tussen de 7 en de 25 Mb/s
<Misja> Ik heb een sitecom router
<Misja> WL614, uit mijn hoofd....
<Misja> 300N
<Misja> Ik heb net UTP-kabel aangesloten, en dan is de snelheid gewoon 39Mb/s, dus het ligt echt aan draadloos
<OerHeks> en als je je wifi router naar 54 mbit dwingt ?
<Misja> Hoe?
<OerHeks> in je router mixed mode b/g/n aanpassen, o.i.d.
<OerHeks> dit is natuurlijk niet leuk, ik denk dat de N driver niet helemaal top werkt.
<Misja> Zorgt die N-driver er niet juist voor dat de overdrachtsnelheid via LAN hoog is?
<Misja> Ik kan kiezen uit alleen B of N of G, of B+G of B+G+N
<OerHeks> B is 54 mbit
<Misja> Alle op 2,4GHz
<Misja> Ik ga het even proberen, MOCHT de verbinding wegvallen, ben ik zo weer terug.
<OerHeks> kee
<Misja> Nee,, helaas...4,7Mb/s
<OerHeks> jammer :(
<Misja> Ja!! Nog andere opties? Want het ligt natuurlijk wel ERGENS aan...
<OerHeks> je zou met de kanalen kunnen prutsen
<OerHeks> standaard pakt ie 11 of 1, zo ver mogenlijk van 6 het connectie kanaal
<Misja> Die staat nu op 11
<Misja> dus 6 moet ik nooit nemen?
<OerHeks> als veel buren daar ook op zitten, kan een oorzaak zijn
<Misja> Dan zou ik in Windows ook last moeten hebben
<OerHeks> beste is automatisch, doch eens proberen met 9 of 3 kan geen kwaad
<OerHeks> ja, maar je gebruikt geen windows driver, linux driver kan mischien anders werken
<Misja> Ik ga wat proberen...
<OerHeks> sitecom wil ook wel eens niet met bepaalde routers goed werken.
<Misja> Is het dan niet te verhelpen?
<Misja> (met de sitecom-router)
<OerHeks> nou, dat was mijn test, 54 mbit dwingen
<Misja> Ik ga wat met de kanalen rommelen
<Misja> maar 6 moet ik dus niet nemen?
<Misja> Het werkt helaas niet... In ieder geval bedankt voor de hulp!! :-)
<Mathay> Goedendag
<Misja> Hallo
<Mathay> Ik heb een klein vraagje over het updaten van 10.10 naar 11.04 als ik het goed heb.
<Misja> Ik moet zeggen dat ik vrij nieuw ben in de Linux/Ubuntu-wereld....
<Mathay> Ik heb nu dus 10.10 Ubuntu maar ik ben dus nu aan het updaten naar 11.04 maar bij resterende tijd staat nog dat het ongeveer 3 uur duurt, maar ik ben bij het installeren van 11.04 maar waarom duurt dit zo lang want dit doet de CPU toch en mijn CPU is intel core i5 760 en draait alle 4 de cores op 2.8 ghz
<Mathay> wow
<Mathay> eindelijk klaar met typen
<Misja> Hmm, ja dat lijkt niet te horen... bij mij duurde het een half uurtje geloof ik...
<OerHeks> geen idee waarom het zolang duurt.
<OerHeks> die resterende tijd, verloopt die wel ? of zie je hdd activiteit ?
<OerHeks> die upgrade kan best lang duren, lees ik :<
<Misja> Waar draai je zelf op, OerHeks?
<OerHeks> KDE kubuntu
<Misja> Is dat een bewuste keuze?
<Misja> (beetje vreemde vraag, maar je snapt 'm vast wel)
<OerHeks> ja, ik vind unity bagger.
<Misja> Ik ben sinds kort helemaal over naar Linux, maar ik heb tot nu toe meer obstakels dan ik met Windows XP had....
<OerHeks> pas met 11.10 komt gnome3
<Misja> en dat houdt in........
<OerHeks> ik heb meer zin om daaraan deel te nemen, dan deze oude 2.6 fixen
<Misja> Dus eigenlijk stoor ik je met vragen waarop je niet zit te wachten? ;-)
<OerHeks> nee hoor, al is het eigenlijk een beetje offtopic
<OerHeks> er is ook een #Ubuntu-nl-offtopic channel
<Misja> Daar heb je helemaal gelijk in. Ben niet ervaren met chat-kanalen
<OerHeks> maar ondanks mijn negatieve uitlatingen over unity nu, er gaat veel veranderen, ten goede.
<Misja> Hoe weet je dat?
<OerHeks> meer driver ondersteuning op kernel nivo
<OerHeks> hw ondersteuning videokaarten is ook aardig op schema
<OerHeks> multi-touch en gesture
<Misja> Vermoed je dat het trage-internet-probleem van mij ook te maken heeft met kinderziektes in 11.04 ?
<OerHeks> moeilijk te zeggen, het kan de driver zijn, of de slechte samenwerking met zijn eigen accespoint ..
<OerHeks> linux vecht voor open drivers, en dat is niet eenvoudig te schrijven.
<Misja> In Window is de samenwerking gewoon goed, dus dan lijkt het me de driver...
<Misja> s
<Gotiniens> samenwerking in windows?
<Gotiniens> valt wel mee hoor
<Misja> haha
<Misja> contradictie noemen ze dat geloof ik
<berkes> weet iemand hoe ik FireFox gebruik kan laten maken van de keyring om wachtwoorden op te slaan? Ubuntu 11.04.
<OerHeks> keyring zou standaard aanstaan, berkes
<OerHeks> mischien heb je 'nooit meer vragen´ ingedrukt, ooit..
<berkes> OerHeks, nope. Hij slaat het in zijn eigen systeem op.
<OerHeks> in instellingen firefox denk ik eerst, anders in sleutels en wachtwoorden kijken
<berkes> OerHeks, was even afk sorry. Nee in de sleutels en wachtwoorden (seahorse) komen ze niet terug.
<berkes> En ik kan geen Firefox config optie vinden voor het opslaan. Niet in about:config en ook niet in de instellingen-voor-dummies :)
<Tjibba> oow kimmetje
 * OerHeks is nu bekend als .. uhm .. 
<Tjibba> .. uhm ..
<efl> Ik kom niet verder met mijn wi-fi usb GX-703A, heb de link gelezen van Oerheks (.. uhm ..) http://tlab.org/usb-wlan-dongle-prism54-ralink-dealextreme-ubuntu-linux-vid-0x0cde-pid-0x0008
<OerHeks> even denken, dat was die prism54 ?
<efl> jep
<OerHeks> heb je deze stappen al eens gevolgd ? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html#troubleshooting-wireless-device
<efl> 'k zal even kijken, momentje
<BrillieBrend> wat is het probleem?
<BrillieBrend> toevallig heb ik juist wel wifi ubuntu ervaring, al hoop mee zitten pielen
<efl> volgens mij heb ik dat wel gezien maar ik kom er niet uit wat ik moet doen om het werkend te krijgen
<OerHeks> eerste stap is zien of hij al zou werken, terminal: sudo lshw -C network
<OerHeks> en plak die output in pastebin
<OerHeks> Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<efl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628161/
<OerHeks> geen wireless extenties te zien.. als dat compleet is
<efl> dat bedoel ik dus: "iwconfig" geeft: lo        no wireless extensions.    eth0      no wireless extensions.
<efl> op de windows computer van mijn dochter werk ie wel, dus hij is niet kapot
<BrillieBrend> andere usb poort?
<Tjibba> pak de windows driver dan
<Tjibba> ow hij herkend hem helemaal niet?
<efl> heb net een ander usb poort gebruikt, ik was je net voor, maar ook daar heb ik dezelfde waardes.
<OerHeks> prism54 ralink
<efl> wat bedoel je met: prism54 ralink?
<OerHeks> ubuntu frankrijk heeft een pagina gewijd aan die chip > http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wifi_sagem_xg-703a
<OerHeks> alleen ik ben helemaal niet goed in frans :(
<hansw> translate.google.com :-)
<OerHeks> jij zegt GX en die pagina XG
<efl> ik kan MET Frans praten maar frans kan ik ook niet. Lang leve Google tranlate... maar dan krijg ik soms hele rare tekst!
<BrillieBrend> google translate is als praten met patty brard
<BrillieBrend> snap de helft niet wat het ratelt.
<efl> ben de stappen op die franse sit aan het proberen
<efl> na "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" krijg ik: "(gedit:3735): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Aanmaken van bestand ‘/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.3LV9WV’ is mislukt: Bestand of map bestaat niet"
<OerHeks> opent gedit wel ? die melding kan kloppen ..
<efl> ja, als het command nog een keer geef dan zie ik de regel die ik hen toegevoegd. Het bestand was leeg.
<efl> ik moet zeker opnieuw de computer opstarten?
<OerHeks> volgens mij is het bestand niet leeg, standaard ..
<OerHeks> # replaced by p54pci  - blacklist prism54  staat er bij mij in.
<efl> misschien dat ervoor zetten??? ik weet niet eens wat dat bestand doet!
<OerHeks> volg je de stappen "Sous Natty Narwhal 11.04 voir ... " ?
<efl> ik moet het toch even voor gezien houden hier... moet ook een keer slapen, morgen weer vroeg op
<efl> Ik kom echt wel weer terug, en voor nu erg bedankt voor het mee denken. Ik kijk ook nog wel de log na.
<erkan^> hansw, gebruik je ook unity?
<hansw> erkan^, nog wel ja
<hansw> maar over 5 minuten niet meer, dan zet ik de pc uit en ga ik slapen :-)
<erkan^> waar kan ik inschakelen: minimzae for xchat ?
<hansw> ik heb gewoon drie icoontjes in de balk van xchat, minimize, normalize en maximize
<erkan^> ik bedoel
<hansw> en als je het full screen draait staat het in je werkbalk
<erkan^> Minimizing to tray for Xchat
<erkan^> als ik ga hem x sluiten
<hansw> oranje icoontje in je balk
<hansw> of _ tekentje
<hansw> op de balk van xchat
<erkan^> bij 10.04 ofzo deed ik vaak x drukken, maar men ging niet afsluiten, ze staan bij mededelingen (bovenrechts), hansw
<erkan^> maar bij 11.04 unity werkt het niet
<hansw> dat lijkt me eerder een te drukke pc
<erkan^> volgens me wordt men mededelingen verwijderd ofzo
<hansw> maar ik ben echt moe, ik ga slapen, nog 1 dag werken en dan vakantie
<hansw> tot over drie weken ofzo
<erkan^> wow, tof
<erkan^> okee
<erkan^> slaap lekker en fijne vakantie dan (-:
<OerHeks> :-)
<erkan^> ik zie je waarschijnlijk vanaf 17 of 18 juli dan, hansw
<erkan^> want van 4 t/m 16 juli ben ik weg, op reis naar zuid-afrika, een kampweek
<erkan^> hey OerHeks geb ruik je ook unity of niet?
<dcrp> hi
<erkan^> hi dcrp
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-17
<berkes> Xano, Ik dacht dat jij een macman was? :)
<Xano> berkes: Thuis ben ik stiekem ook een Ubuntuman
<Xano> berkes: thuisserver/htpc
<berkes> Je bent dus een vieze vuile overloper :P
<lord4163> Hallo
<Luci4n0> Goeiemiddag ... eindelijk vrijdag
<FlipStonE> hallo
<Luci4n0> hey FlipStonE
<leoquant> was de rest van de week beroerd Luci4n0 ?
<Luci4n0> nou, het weer had wel wat beter gekund
<leoquant> hard gewerkt/ te hard gewerkt?
<Luci4n0> nee hoor .. dat valt wel mee ;0
<leoquant> gelukkig komt op woensdag altijd altijd zaagmans
<Luci4n0> ben gelukkig elke woensdag vrij .. dus laat em maar komen
<leoquant> lol
<Luci4n0> is het trouwens mogelijk om een ubuntu cloak te krijgen?
<Luci4n0> heb nu shellium cloak .. maar ze hebben hun server offline gehaald, en het channel is vrijwel dood.
<leoquant> een unaffiliated kan idd
<leoquant> dat kan via #freenode
<Luci4n0> dank je leoquant
<Luci4n0> zal ff vragen of ze dat kunnen regelen voor me
<leoquant> mrmist is erg aardig vaak
<leoquant> en snel
<Luci4n0> zal even kijken of ie er is .. merci
<leoquant> gewoon pm en in goed Engels vragen om een cloak
<Luci4n0> done .. ff wachten op response
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ik hoop niet dat je om een ubuntu cloak hebt gevraagd, maar om een unaffiliated cloak
<FlipStonE> :-)
<leoquant> Luci4n0, gelukt?
<leoquant> (beetje retorisch)
<Luci4n0> indeed
<Luci4n0> gelukt .. niet retorisch
<fujisan> hoi
<fujisan> ik heb een probleempje met ubuntu
<FOAD> Joh.
<fujisan> JanC help mij eens
<NelsonMandela> apartheid bestaat nog steeds let maar op mensen
<NelsonMandela> JanC:  doet het even voor
<hansw> re
<hansw> wil iemand nog een mooie desktop plugin? :-)
<hansw> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/73682565/weird.png
<Oer> hahaha zeer nuttig :-D
<hansw> ff de hond uitlaten
<Oer> ik heb een issue. als ik een avi bestand op me nas gooi, in twonky media server, zie ik deze niet meer terug.
<Oer> fotoś in png formaat ook niet :P
<hansw> :-)
<Oer> dat was een nette wandeling.
<hansw> ja, beestje heeft af en toe beweging nodig
<hansw> de baas ook
<Oer> hmm mijn probleem blijft, ook al vereenvoudig ik de filename naar een getal
<Oer> nu kiek ik in mun routertje,... en zie ik een veldje services > http://picpaste.com/pics/routerservices-0r8dV7uy.1308332706.png
<Oer> welke zal ik eens voor de grap aanzetten ?
<CasW> Quake3 natuurlijk :)
<Oer> daar heb ik geen avi van, CasW
<Oer> of mpg mpeg
<Oer> ik wil streamen :(
<Oer> via JoshuaL, git bumblebee met een klein foutje die /usr wist > https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6
<Xano> Wat is het commando om het pad naar de huidige directory te zien?
<Oer> Xano,  echo $PATH
<lonki> pwd, dat is het commando om te zien waar je staat
<Xano> Oer: Da's wat anders
<Xano> Oer: "pwd" had ik gevonden
<Xano> lonki was me net voor
<Oer> ow ja
<lonki> Xano, je kunt dat ook als voorloop van je commando regel zetten, wel wat lastig als je 50 diep zit :-)
<Xano> lonki: Hoe bedoel je?
<lonki> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<lonki> in de prompt kun je laten zien waar je nu bent, zie die link
<lonki> maar als je 50 directories diep zit is dat niet handig :-)
<wica> PS1=\[\e[1;32m\]\u@\h \[\e[0;32m\]\w\[\e[0m\]\n$
<wica> Is wat handiger ook als je 50 dir diep zit
<wica> avond btw
<Rexodus> Mogge!
<Oer> :-)
<Rexodus> Gelijk maar ff beginnen met een vraag :P xrdp doet niets meer na de 1e inlog. Het blijft hangen bij sesman. Google zegt me alleen dat het bekend is en dat 'men' wacht op een fix. Het duurt echter al een tijd en ik vraagt me af of het nog goed komt.
<lonki> Rexodus, ik verwacht niet dat iemand hier actief met het project bezig is
<Rexodus> Heb het op #ubuntu ook gevraagd maar niemand antwoordt...
<lonki> of het moet jelmer zijn, maar die is meer achtergrond code enzo
<lonki> dan leest er alleen maar niemand die het weet
<Rexodus> Zit er dik in.
<lonki> veel mensen idlen op irc
<Oer> 0.4.2	2010-11-24
<lonki> lezen af en toe wat
<Rexodus> Zal het nog eens proberen met random interval :P
<lonki> Rexodus, je hebt de makers gemailt?
<lonki> of de packager?
<Rexodus> Nee, heb ik nog niet gedaan. Wil zeker weten dat het niet aan mij ligt voordat ik daar aan begin.
<lonki> die kunnen je dat snel vertellen
<Oer> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man5/xrdp.ini.5.html
<Rexodus> check
<Rexodus> Oer: die kon ik al :P
<Rexodus> TnX anyway :P
<Oer> is er geen alternatief voor xrdp ?
<Rexodus> vnc's zat. Maar ik wou het out of the box aant lopen hebben...
<wica> Rexodus: Al met strace gekeken waar die blijft hangen?
<Oer> ik zie er idd meer klachten over > [ubuntu] XRDP - can login only once. | linuxine.com
<Rexodus> Ja, dat zag ik ook al. En het is best al een tijdje zo.
<wica> Je kan 1 keer inloggen en daarna niet meer?
<Rexodus> Als je het zaakje restart, is het probleem ook weg.
<Rexodus> Jep
<Rexodus> En logs zeggen me ook niets.
<wica> Rexodus: restart van het systeem neem ik aan?
<Rexodus> Nee, ik kill alles wat met xrdp te maken heeft en start het dan opnieuw op. Maar dat is geen werken.
<wica> Oo een rdp server
<wica> grappig
<Rexodus> ;]
<wica> Die xrdp maakt weer een verbinding met vnc?
<Rexodus> Het kan met de standaard client van Windows. (daarom wil ik rdp). Zover ik weet doet dat geen VNC?
<wica> Rexodus: Ubuntu installed vnc server
<lonki> is die xrdp een oplossing om met rdp naar windows te connecten of naar linux?
<wica> zal wel gebruik maken van de libs
<wica> lonki: Naar linux
<lonki> ok
<Rexodus> Er moet een vebinding gemaakt worden naar linux idd.
<lonki> ssh, xhost+ en opstarten wat je wil :-)
<lonki> of gebruik teamviewer
<wica> lonki: Gaat niet default met windows
<lonki> owja hoor
<Rexodus> Mja, nu loopt RealVNC. Draait perfect. Maar dat is niet wat ik zoek :)
<lonki> goede xserver gebruiken op windows
<Rexodus> lonki: ik ga eens kijken wat jij daar zei...
<lonki> maja, goed is al snel payware
<Rexodus> RealVNC ook
<wica> Vet, start gewoon een nieuwe X sessie
<Rexodus> Is wel goed. ERRUG goed imho.
<wica> Je moet echter unity niet als default sessie hebben :)
<lonki> :-)
<Rexodus> Ik draai zowiezo alleen Gnome.
<wica> Ik kan wel meerdere keren inloggen
<Rexodus> strace kon ik niet wica. Interesting!
<wica> Rexodus: dat is strace zeker, let wel op met progs die forken.
<wica> xrdp is grappig. Maar ik ga verder met een migratie script qmail naar iredmail (postfix, dovcot,ldap)
<lonki> zo, klaar met facebook, klaar met blog, ik ga drie weken geen social media meer gebruiken, daar valt irc ook onder :-)
<lonki> allemaal veel plezier en tot over een paar weken
<Rexodus> Veel sterkte lonki. Mij lukt dat niet meer zonder in de bak te zitten.
<wica> :)
<wica> Zelfs daar heb je toch internet
<Rexodus> Zou het niet weten, kom nooit en dat wou ik zo houden :P
<Rexodus> +er ergens in het midden...
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-18
<Xano> Ik heb een directory die op 777 staat, maar ik kan hem niet chownen naar www-data
<Xano> permission denied
<Oer> handig 777
<trijntje_oneiric> weet iemand welk programma het geluid icoontje op de bovenste balk tekent?
<Computech_> Ik heb windows in een virtual box omgeving draaien, alleen deze start niet meer dus ik probeer een backup te maken van het register en een oudere versie terug te zetten (SAM / DEFAULT / SECURITY etc files), het backuppen is gelukt alleen linux zegt dat er een input/output error is wanneer ik in de map C:\windows\system32\config probeer te schrijven, weet iemand hoe dit kan komen?
<Computech_> (Ik heb met de live cd van linux opgestart binnen de virtual box zodat ik de virtuele windows disk kan benaderen)
<Computech_> In andere mappen kan ik wel bestanden maken enzovoorts maar in deze map niet
<Xano> Ik krijg permission denied als ik een folder (op 777) wil chownen naar www-data. Wat kan hiervan de oorzaak zijn, en wat is een mogelijke oplossing?
<Oer> je hebt geen rechten over de folder, staat op 777 ( vreeemd) en wáár staat die folder ?
<Oer> ik denk dat je geen admin bent
<Oer> met welk command probeer je dat ?
<Xano> Oer: Ben sowieso geen root
<Xano> chown -R www-data foldername
<Oer> je dient wel root te zijn voor chrown > chown -R username:group directory
<Xano> Oer: no can do. Shared hosting. Gaat dus absoluut niet lukken?
<Oer> shared hosting .. je hebt toch wel een admin/root account ?
<Xano> Oer: je hebt nooit root op shared hosting
<Oer> oke, maar dan begrijp ik iets niet.
<Oer> je hebt een folder aangemaakt, ergens, en daarna kan je die rechten niet aan www-data geven ?
<Xano> Oer: juustem
<Oer> is de plaats van die folder van invloed, denk ik dan ?
<Oer> of zit je account zo dichtgetikt, dat je helemaal geen chown kan uitvoeren ?
<Xano> Oer: Gewoon ergens in 'mijn' ftp folder
<Xano> Dus ergens in ~/
<Oer> ah oke, wanneer je die folder in /var/www lukt dat wel ?
<Oer> C/ wanneer je die folder in /var/www plaatst lukt dat wel ?
<Xano> Oer: no can do. Shared hosting again ;)
<Xano> Heb alleen toegang tot ~/
<Oer> sorry Xano, ik weet geen oplossing :(
<trijntje> Weet iemand welk programma verantwoordelijk is voor het geluid-icoontje rechts bovenin?
<Oer> in Kubuntu Kmix, trijntje
<DarkEra> trijntje, onder ubuntu Indicator Applet dacht ik
<Oer> ja zo heet de indicator om toe te voegen, maar de mixer zelf,  alsamixer-applet ?
<trijntje> Oer, ik moet het voor gnome weten, dat ding heeft een bug in oneiric maar ik weet niet welk pakket het is ;)
<DarkEra> alsamixer-applet geeft ie iig niet aan
<DarkEra> Sound preferences/Geluids voorkeuren is om de "mixer" op te vragen
<trijntje> DarkEra, maar de bug zit in dat applet ding, die past het geluid namelijk niet aan als je er op scrolt
<DarkEra> Ik zou het zo niet weten maar ga kijken of ik via Synaptic in lucid wat kan vinden
<trijntje> ik heb ook al in systeembeheer gekeken welke processen zoal actief zijn, maar ik zie er niet veel tussen staan
<Oer> weten ze het niet in #Ubuntu+1 ?
<trijntje> Oer, daar vraag ik het net ;) Eerder geen reactie gekregen
<DarkEra> gnome-media misschien of indicator-sound
<CasW> indicator-sound dacht ik
<DarkEra> indicator-sound = A system sound indicator. A system sound indicator which provides easy control of the PulseAudio sound daemon.
<trijntje> ik denk dat dat em is ja, als ik die kill valt het icoontje kort weg voordat het weer restart
<trijntje> bedankt!
<DarkEra> graag gedaan :)
<martijn1985> Mijn NFS-client mount de server mappen. De foutmelding die steeds weer krijg is "No such file or directory". In /etc/exports staat de map wel gedeeld, de mountlocatie bestaat, de poorten 2049, 32771 en 111 staan open, firewall uit maakt geen verschil. Heeft iemand een idee waar ik verder kan zoeken?
<panter> wie weet raad om ubuntu weer terug te krijgen dat hij naar het software centrum gaat dit gebeurd me nu al voor de 2 keer
<panter> errorcodes  dat hij niet meer in bepaalde pakketen kan komen ????
<martijn1985> panter sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Oer> welke errorcodes ?
<Oer> "  sudo apt-get install -f " wil wel eens helpen als iets niets niet goed gegaan is
<panter> heb ik geprobeerd het vreemde is dat ik mijn ww moet ingeven maar dat gaat dan niet ik kan dan geen ww ingeven het scherm blijft schoon
<Oer> klopt, je ziet niets als je je ww intiept, dat doe je dus blind.
<martijn1985> dat is normaal, je typt het ww wel in, alleen hij geeft het niet weer
<panter> ok
<Oer> en anders "sudo dpkg --configure - a "
<Oer> zonder spatie tussen - en a, sjorrie
<Oer> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<panter> probeer ik het nog es  hetzelfde had ik met 10. en nu 11 gebeurd het weer  kan ook geen error codes versturen dat werkt dan ook niet meer rare zaak
<panter> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Fout! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en E: De pakketlijsten of het statusbestand konden of niet ontleed, of niet geopend worden.
<panter> dat blijft maar komen gaat ook niet
<panter> nog meer suggesties behalfe alles opnieuw erop zetten dat werkt wel
<Oer> plak eens de hele lijst op paste.ubuntu.com ?
<panter> het zit in de boot volgens mij als ik met stick ga booten wil hij wel naar software centre
<Oer> ja, met een live usb stick is het een schone installatie, dat is niet hetzelfde als dit.
<Oer> er is iets fout gegaan ergens, dat is wel op te lossen.
<panter> klopt  maar geeft toch wel aan dat het ergens fout gaat tijdens het boot proces
<Oer> nee niks met boot process te maken, panter
<Oer> je kan alle lijsten keihard wissen en opnieuw inlezen, volg de tip van Vistaus > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/geen-update-meer-mnogelijk/msg738634/#msg738634
<panter> waarom werkt het dan wel via de stick
<Oer> op de stick word niks veranderd of geïnstalleerd, die blijft zoals die is.
<panter> begrijp ik maar wat veroorzaakt dan deze error dat vraag ik me af heb es links en rechts gevraagd en enkelen hebben dit ook
<Oer> moeilijk te zeggen. heb je PPA's toegevoegd, ubuntu tweak o.i.d. ?
<panter> en met ubu 10 moest ik alles wissen en op nieuw instaleren toen was het weer oke
<panter> nee heb toen een update gekregen voor flasc en verder niks
<Oer> doe maar eens die stappen van Vistaus
<panter> bedankt met de drie regels in terminal ingevoerd en wala werkt weer pfff scheelt me weer werk tnx
<Oer> oke panter
<panter> heb er maar een scr sch van gemaakt je weet maar nooit
<Oer> uhm dat is goed, maar dit is een uiterste manier om software lijsten te vernieuwen
<Oer> deze opdracht kan ook veel >> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<panter> snap ik nu maar blijf nog wel worstelen met het waarom dit is gebeurd
<Oer> tja, 1 bitje die omvalt :-D
<Oer> kan iedereen gebeuren hoor, met oude of spinternieuwe apparatuur.
<Oer> doch als het vaker voorkomt, zou ik een memtest doen.
<panter> kan ik me bij win nog wat bij voorstellen maar bij bonte koe toch niet ???/
<Oer> gelukkig zijn er tools die dingen kunnen fixen.
<panter> ik ga moet eten nogmaals tnx hoi
<Oer> eet smakenlijk panter
<panter> bedankt voor hetzelde als je nog moet hoi
<BrillieBrend> Heren en dames
<BrillieBrend> onlangs heb ik dit al kort besproken maar ik wil het even zeker weten.
<BrillieBrend> Heeft de nieuwe moonlight goede drm ondersteuning?
<BrillieBrend> situatie: ik kijk tv via een laptop onder me tv, die wil opeens onder windows het beeld niet meer doorgeven via vga, ook niet na format. met ubuntu live doet hij dit wel vreemd genoeg. ik heb nu wat ubuntu ervaring dus opzich wil ik de stap maken maar omdat me vriendin ook rtl wil kijken op de site moet hij wel drm ondersteunen
<erkan^> drm?
<BrillieBrend> ja, kan je de filmpjes op rtl.nl zien?
<JanC> BrillieBrend: als ze DRM gebruiken kan je het wel vergeten...
<jk> klopt, jammer dat zoveel .nl sites die crap gebruiken
<BrillieBrend> ik hoorde hier laatst dus dat moonlight 2 wel goed gaat
<jk> BrillieBrend: nee. zie http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight/SecurityStatus#Digital_Rights_Management
<jk> kortom, klagen bij RTL
<jk> :)
<BrillieBrend> hmz kut
<BrillieBrend> dan is ubuntu ff geen optie in deze
<JanC> ben je zeker dat ze DRM gebruiken?
<BrillieBrend> ja
<BrillieBrend> heb half jaar geleden ook al eens gedacht deze laptop van windows naar ubuntu te zetten, na week terug gerolt hierdoor.
<BrillieBrend> zie het ook op ubuntu forum staan.
<JanC> DRM is gewoon idioot en nutteloos
<BrillieBrend> Ik snap het ook niet helemaal, want het gaat ze om reclame inkomsten oid zo te zien.
<BrillieBrend> zodat het niet geript kan worden.
<BrillieBrend> maar al die programma's worden gewoon geript.
<BrillieBrend> maja wel kut, ga nu maar vista op die laptop zetten.
<BrillieBrend> kijken of het daarmee lukt
<jk> BrillieBrend: het heeft grotendeels te maken met rechten en contracten met de omroepen
<BrillieBrend> ik wordt er wel een beetje moe van.
<BrillieBrend> want ubuntu was op 1 pc meer geinstalleerd als het niet zo was.
<jk> er komt wel een soort van oplossing, veel aanbieders van internet gaan webtv aanbieden
<jk> waardoor je o.a. mbv flash tv kunt kijken via internet
<BrillieBrend> dat wil ik juist niet :)
<BrillieBrend> ik heb bewust geen digitenne oid
<BrillieBrend> omdat ik iets wil kijken wanneer het mij uit komt
<jk> oh het gaat je om uitzending gemist en rtlgemist e.d.?
<BrillieBrend> snap overigens niet dat niet meer mensen die behoefte hebben, lijkt mij toch vrij logisch.
<BrillieBrend> ja
<jk> nja wij gebruiken een hd recorder
<BrillieBrend> meeste download ik gewoon van rtl hoor, maar bijv. nieuws wil ik gewoon wel direct van de site kunnen plukken.
<BrillieBrend> ja maar ik kom er later meestal pas achter dat iets leuk is :)
<BrillieBrend> ik ben een lastige tv kijker
<jk> :)
<BrillieBrend> maar de ontwikkelingen gaan minder hard dan ik had gedacht.
<BrillieBrend> de manier hoe ik tv kijk lijkt mij toch voor meer mensen perfect.
<BrillieBrend> je hebt er wel een vleugje nerdheid voor nodig
<jk> yep, maar dat heeft dus voornamelijk met rechten en contracten en bureaucratie te maekn
<jk> (/me werkt op een afdeling waar we daarmee te maken hebben)
<BrillieBrend> DUTCH.WS.PDTV.XViD-DiFFERENT is een goede zoekterm op de nzb sites.
<BrillieBrend> dan vind je veel rips van rtl
<BrillieBrend> dus dat kan ik allemaal gewoon relaxt kijken wanneer ik het wil.
<BrillieBrend> en reclames tussendoor maken me ook agressief.
<BrillieBrend> en als ik digitenne neem ben ik bang dat ik (en vooral me vriendin) meer tv ga kijken, en je wordt er echt dom van.
<jk> overigens hebben de meeste kabelaars en kpn met digitale tv een uitzending gemist functie
<BrillieBrend> Zij kijkt soms zo een talentenjacht, echt ik krijg gewoon de behoefte in de auto te stappen en die presentator dood te schieten
<jk> lol
<BrillieBrend> ik wil dus zo min mogelijk kijken eigenlijk.
<BrillieBrend> maar bijv. dit was het nieuws vind ik wel weer mooi
<jk> dat komt altijd op gezette tijden, perfect voor een hdd recorder
<BrillieBrend> ja wellicht is zoiets ook nog wel een oplossing, maar voorlopig niet omdat we dan zeker meer tv gaan kijken.
<BrillieBrend> maar snap niet dat het drm verhaal zo lang stand houd.
<BrillieBrend> Waar is Kroes als je haar nodig hebt.
<jk> tv makers hebben contracten met omroepen die weer contracten met "uitzendclubs" hebben, dat maakt het complex
<jk> en microsoft heeft goed aan zijn drm marketing gewerkt
<BrillieBrend> en daarin staat wss dat het niet makkelijk mag worden opgenomen neem ik aan
<jk> yep
<jk> en voor dingen als mobiel tv moet ook weer een apart contract afgesloten worden met de aanbieder
<Xano> Is het mogelijk via de commandline de versie van een bepaald programma te achterhalen?
<Oer> dpkg -s <packagename>
<oCean> ik zou -l gebruiken
<Oer> dpkg -l | grep <package>    ??
<oCean> dpkg -l packagename
<Oer> kan ook
<Oer> dpkg kan veel tevoorschijn tooveren,  zie man dpkg
<BrillieBrend> hoe stuur je een pm bij web irc?
<Oer> goeie vraag
<Oer> ik dacht iets met /msg
<Oer> jups
<BrillieBrend> ja maar die zag iedereen
<Solak> typefout?
<Solak> ik neem even aan dat webirc volgens hetzelfde principe werkt als 'normaal' irc.
<Solak> dus /msg zou gewoon moeten werken.
<Solak> (of /dcc msg ?)
<Oer> ja we hebben getest, werkt.
<Terminator> /msg persoon bericht
<Terminator> lijkt me..
<Oer> dus niemand zag het
<Solak> ja.
<BrillieBrend> ik had vroeger altijd mirc, 10 jaar terug.
<BrillieBrend> toen ik tijd terug met ubuntu zat te kloten ondekte ik dit kanaal, toch mooi blijft het maar bij grote publiek vrij onbekend.
<Terminator> ja, ideaal dit
<Solak> ja, dat was wel zo'n beetje de meestgebruikte irc app. onder Windows... :) Onder Linux ben ik eerst ircii, toen irssi en nu XChat aan het gebruiken.
<Terminator> ik gebruik altijd xchat op Ubuntu
<wica> irssi
<BrillieBrend> ik draai zelf nog geen ubuntu op me desktop :) alleen op me server. Vind die stap nog iets te groot.
<BrillieBrend> wil even goed snappen hoe linux met bepaalde zaken om gaat
<BrillieBrend> wil wel stabiel kunnen werken
<Oer> xchat, met een kleine wijzigin in lognaam "%D-%n-%c.log"
<Oer> dan krijg je per dag een log
<Terminator> ah, ook wel handig op zich
<Terminator> BrillieBrend, linux is toch haast het toonbeeld van stabiliteit?
<Terminator> ;)
<Terminator> en je kan het er altijd naast zetten he
<BrillieBrend> ja maar qua goed kunnen werken. moet voor me werk ook thuis soms werken en dat moet wel gewoon werken.
<BrillieBrend> ja maar dual boot doe je niet in praktijk.
<Terminator> ik wel..
<BrillieBrend> ik ga ff met me server ervaring op doen
<Terminator> ;)
<BrillieBrend> en dan stap ik over.
<BrillieBrend> vooral dat mounten van HD's enzo, man ik heb zo lopen kloten ermee
<BrillieBrend> nog steeds
<Terminator> 1 keer goed instellen bij install
<wica> BrillieBrend: Persoonlijk vin dik niet dat je een server met een desktop kan vergelijken
<Terminator> en nooit meer last van
<wica> Ook niet kwa kennis op doen
<BrillieBrend> niet een officiele server
<Terminator> en desktop versie is idd totaal verschillend..
<BrillieBrend> puur wat nzb bestanden enzo
<BrillieBrend> grafisch ook nog hoor
<Terminator> ah, ok
<wica> Alleen al de file schedular stel je anders in op een server dan op een desktop
<BrillieBrend> gewoon oude desktop waar me HD's in zitten, hij download nzb bestanden etc
<Terminator> ik draai nu gewoon altijd Ubuntu en eventueel xp in virtual machine
<wica> kvm neem ik aan?
<BrillieBrend> met vnc stuur ik hem aan
<wica> ieuw
<wica> :)
<BrillieBrend> wel met oude gnome menu, ik ga morge ff live cd op deze desktop doen, even dat menu zien,
<BrillieBrend> ik merk wel dat je wat meer controle hebt dan onder windows. Ik ben zelf xp fan, vista wordt je al zoveel opgedrongen en bij windows7 is dat helemaal erg. dat bevalt me zeker aan ubuntu.
<BrillieBrend> maar zoals dat ik dan lotta nzb heb draaien en opeens is het weg maar op de achtergrond blijkt het nog de draaien, dat soort zaken moet ik gewoon beter begrijpen.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-19
<Supercarolus> problemen met ubuntu 11.04
<Supercarolus> hallo is hier iemand???
<trijntje> wow, mensen moeten wat meer geduld hebben
<suleman> hallo
<suleman> ik wil graag
<suleman> window server installeren
<suleman> ubuntu
<CasW> Nee, kijk, híer moeten mensen wat meer geduld hebben ;)
<erkan^> ze haasten over denk ik
<trijntje> volgens mij zit suleman te trollen
<Tjibba> Trollen mogen zich bij mij melden
<Cugel> Doe het dan zo: "Hallo ik heb een probleem. Wat, niemand? Bah!"
<martijn1985> Heeft iemand een idee waarom mijn NFS-server prima werkt op Natty, maar waarom de client de server niet kan vinden als de server op Lucid draait? /etc/exports is bij beide versies hetzelfde en de firewall staat uit.
<RedDemon1970> hallo
<CasW> Hallo RedDemon
<RedDemon1970> mag ik eens iets vragen
<CasW> Natuurlijk, daarvoor zijn wij hier
<RedDemon1970> ik heb al een hele tijd problemen om een verbinding te maken tussen ubuntu en windows 7
<CasW> Verbinding maken in welke zin?
<RedDemon1970> om bestanden van de ene naar de andere te versturen
<wica> nfs, samba, ssh (winscp), webdav
<wica> Op welke manier probeer je het?
<RedDemon1970> samba
<wica> En wat is het probleem?
<wica> behalve "het lukt niet"
<RedDemon1970> wel, als ik sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart doe om samba te herstarten vind hij het commando niet
<wica> Hij vind /etc/init.d/samba niet?
<RedDemon1970> neen
<JanC> is dat natty?
<CasW> Je moet ook sudo service /etc/init.d/samba restart doen ;)
<wica> CasW: service is niet nodig
<JanC> het is 'smbd', en Upstart jobs herstart je met 'sudo restart smbd' of 'sudo service restart smbd'
<CasW> Hmm, echt niet? Bij mij vaak wel :p Dan zegt hij dat het anders niet kan
<JanC> of nee, die laatste 2 woorden omgewisseld
<wica> of /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<JanC> service werkt met zowel upstart jobs als sysvinit services
<wica> RedDemon1970: ???
<JanC> als dit natty is, is het geen goed idee om de sysvinit scripts te gebruiken
<JanC> dus niet de scripts in /etc/init.d/
<wica> JanC: Die waarschuwing krijg je idd, maar het werkt nog wel
<JanC> het werkt *meestal* wel  ;)
<wica> Ahh, meestal, dan heb ik nog niet mee gemaakt dat het niet werkte.
<RedDemon1970> ik kreeg die waarschuwwing maar het werkt wel
<RedDemon1970> thx
<wica> Dan neem ik maar mijn opmerking terug
<JanC> en binnenkort vallen die compatibility-scripts in /etc/init.d/ misschien weg, dus best de nieuwe manier leren  ;)
<wica> JanC: De nieuwe manier van Ubuntu :)
<RedDemon1970> ik heb op mijn ubuntu een map gemaakt die netwerk share heet en die is gedeeld
<wica> Veel mensen zullen er niet blij mee zijn, vermoed ik zo.
<JanC> of het 'service' script gebruiken, wat gewoon in de meeste distro's doet wat je wil
<RedDemon1970> maar windows ziet mijn ubuntu niet en als ik zoals op de wiki naar locaties - netwerk ga, heb ik een windows mapje, maar dat geeft een error als ik er op klik
<wica> Daar zal ik dan maar aan moeten wennen :)
<JanC> RedDemon1970: gebruik je een firewall?
<RedDemon1970> op ubuntu of windows?
<RedDemon1970> op ubuntu niet op windows is het bitdefender 2011
<JanC> en welke foutmelding krijg je als je op dat "windows"-mapje klikt?
<RedDemon1970> kan de locatie niet aankoppelen, kon lijst van gedeelde mappen niet van server opvragen
<RedDemon1970> dat mapje staat onder netwerk en heet windows netwerk
<JanC> ja, op zich betekent het niet dat de Windows-machine gezien wordt
<JanC> zitten beide op hetzelfde netwerk?
<RedDemon1970> ja
<JanC> dus niet de ene draadloos en de andere vast, of zo?
<JanC> RedDemon1970: je zou ook eens kunnen kijken in de logfiles van Windows & Ubuntu, of er daar niet meer details zichtbaar zijn
<wica> RedDemon1970: Kan je wel via ssh van je windows machine naar de linux machine?
<wica> Heeft je SAMBA de goede workgroup ?
<wica> erg belangrijk ivm met windows 7 versie
<wica> Windows 7 home, kan alleen maar shares zien die in zijn eigen workgroup zitten
<wica> Windows 7 home, kan alleen maar shares zien die in zijn eigen workgroup zitten
<RedDemon1970> ik heb windows 7 enterprise
<JanC> heh?
<wica> RedDemon1970: Mooi, dan hoeven we daar niet naar te kijken
<wica> RedDemon1970: Kan je wel verbinden met ssh van windows naar linux?
<wica> van uit gaande dat je ssh geinstalleerd hebt
<wica> JanC: Wat?
<RedDemon1970> neen
<JanC> ik vroeg me af wat die thuis met een "enterprise"-versie doet...
<RedDemon1970> ow
<wica> RedDemon1970: neen op wat?
<RedDemon1970> k wou speciaal doen, en ik had geen behoefte een de spelletjes enzo van de ultimate
<RedDemon1970> neen op dat ik ssh geprobeert heb
<JanC> ping van win7 naar Ubuntu zou ook al handig zijn  ;)
<wica> JanC: Ga er vanuit dat die dat al geprobeerd heeft
<wica> Maar als dat ook niet lukt, moet RedDemon1970 zijn netwerk na kijken :)
<RedDemon1970> pingen lukt
<RedDemon1970> no worries
<RedDemon1970> van ubuntu naar win7 en vice versa werkt
<JanC> trouwens, de reden waarom ik naar vast/draadloos vroeg is dat sommige thuisroutertjes die elk op een eigen vlan steken, en vaak dingen als multicast/broadcast niet tussen beide vlan's doorgegeven wordt
<JanC> RedDemon1970: heb je al eens geprobeerd om op IP-adres te connecteren?
<RedDemon1970> oh neen, onze router is zo slim niet om verschillende vlans te kenne
<JanC> RedDemon1970: de meeste thuisrouters gebruiken vlans  ;)
<RedDemon1970> in windows?
<JanC> in Windows met \\IP-van-ubuntu\ of in Ubuntu met smb://IP-van-windows/
<RedDemon1970> in windows vind hij men laptop niet
<JanC> welke foutmelding?
<RedDemon1970> niet op het ip adres van mijn wlan of gewoon lan
<JanC> eh?
<RedDemon1970> kan het bestand niet vinden
<RedDemon1970> smb://192.168.2.2 bestand of map bestaan niet
<RedDemon1970> en in windows doe ik :==ùù
<RedDemon1970> ja die andere / en dan 192.168.2.4
<RedDemon1970> ik zit met een dell laptop die qwerty is en ik gebruik azerty dus ik mis een paar symbolen
<RedDemon1970> of is het die bitdefender die de boel tegenhoud?
<JanC> RedDemon1970: dat kan natuurlijk
<JanC> zet die even uit om te testen anders  ;)
<RedDemon1970> ok
<JanC> en als dat niet werkt: kijk in de logfiles van Windows & Ubuntu
<RedDemon1970> welk log moet ik dan openen in ubuntu?
<JanC> hangt er van af wat het probleem precies is  ;)
<JanC> maar (bijna) alle logs die via syslog gaan komen tezamen in de "syslog" logs terecht
<JanC> eventueel zoeken naar "samba" of "smb"
<RedDemon1970> de logjes van samba zijn leeg
<JanC> en ook niks in syslog?
<RedDemon1970> in syslog wel, maar niets van een error
<RedDemon1970> ok
<RedDemon1970> een windows XP pc ziet mijne ubuntu ma kan niks meer dan heb zien
<RedDemon1970> hey
<RedDemon1970> als ik een virtuele ubuntu draai op mijne windows 7
<RedDemon1970> en ik installeer daar een nfs server op dan werkt het
<RedDemon1970> bestaat er iets als een nfs server voor windows 7?
<RedDemon1970> is hier nog leven?
<CasW> Ja hoor
<RedDemon1970> ok
<RedDemon1970> ik heb eventjes een virtuele ubuntu opgezet en ik kan via filezilla op windows mijn virtuele ubuntu benaderen via sftp
<RedDemon1970> :)
<RedDemon1970> alleen, als ik een file wil versturen krijg ik in filezilla een fout dat hij geen rechten heeft om de file weg te schrijven
<CasW> Wat zijn de rechten op de map waar je weg wil schrijven?
<RedDemon1970> ik heb sudo chmod 777 /home/lorents/sftpshare gedaan
<RedDemon1970> of mis ik iets?
<CasW> Nee, ik zou het niet weten
<hansw> oi
<wica> hoi
<OerHeks> heui
<Agier> Agier <Has Quit>
<|mantas|> llo DarkEra
<DarkEra> hallo |mantas| :)
<hansw> damn, je zou maar vakantie hebben
<efl> Oerheks, Ik had de vraag gesteld over mijn wi-fi usb stik (XG-703A)
<efl> het blijkt makkelijker te zijn dan het lijkt:
<OerHeks> vertel
<efl> Op die site: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=4244881#p4248241 (in het Frans)
<OerHeks> ah juist
<efl> Daar staat dus eigenlijk dat je een MS Windows driver kunt installeren als je de pakketten installeert die door voorgesteld worden.
<OerHeks> ndiswrapper
 * hansw download 11.10 en gaat eens klooien
<efl> Ja, er staat in de "Ubuntu softwarecentrum": ndisgtk (zoek op "windows stuurprogramma")
<efl> Daarna "Systeem -> Beheer -> Windows-stuurprogramma's voor draadloos"
<OerHeks> ja, die ken ik.
<OerHeks> dat is de 'oude' manier om niet ondersteunde wlan kaartjes met de win driver te laten werken.
<efl> Zoek dan de Windows driver (kun je vinden bij Divergide.com), pak deze uit, zoek dan het *.inf bestand op met ndisgtk
<efl> Hoe bedoel je 'oude' manier, is er ook een nieuwe/ andere manier?
<OerHeks> nou, ideaal is als de hardware met open driver ondersteund word in den kernel.
<OerHeks> die win driver is closed source
<efl> ja da's jammer, maar het werkt wel op deze manier en ook gratis.
<OerHeks> nu, die stick komt uit frankrijk, en niet veel van verkocht. als dat wel zo zou zijn, zou er ook eerder een open driver gemaakt worden.
<OerHeks> medewerking van de fabrikant zou ook helpen.
<OerHeks> mooi dat het werkt, elf :-)
<efl> Ik werk er nu op dit moment mee!!! :-) ...Ja nu nog op de computer van mijn dochter. Daar heb ik dus geen internet verbinding.
<efl> Hoe moet ik dat aanpakken... of kan ik die pakketten gewoon op een usb stuk zetten incl. win driver?
<OerHeks> ik zou die pc toch even aan de draad hangen.
<OerHeks> je kan die pakketten wel downloaden, en op usb zetten
<hansw> cool, blijkbaar herkent 11.10 geen amd 64 bits
<OerHeks> ...
<efl> Ga ik nu dan downloaden en in de loop van de week proberen.
<efl> Bij deze heel erg bedankt en ik hou je dan op de hoogte en als het lukt doe ik dat vanaf die pc.
<OerHeks> okido
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-11
<Bing_> Hallo iedereen
<Bing_> Weet iemand of er voor Ubuntu installaties op een RAID 0 systeem extra stappen nodig zijn  ?
<Jeeves_> Bing_: Nee. Je kunt dat in de installer configureren.
<Jeeves_> raid0 is wel riskant he, dat weet je?
<Oer> Ik dacht dat je voor RAID 0/1/5 de alternat iso moet gebruiken ?
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing_on_external_or_RAID_hard_disks
<Oer> en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Bing_> bedankt ik ga even kijken :)
<exalt> hoi
<charlvn> hi exalt
<exalt> hey Bing_
<JanC> je kan waarschijnlijk op een RAID 0 installeren als je die vooraf opzet
<exalt> JanC: heb je het tegen Bing_  ?
<JanC> ook
<Oer> Gebruikt er hier iemand de us mirror voor packages & updates?
<mcr> Ubuntu 12.04 > Wanneer ik de computer starten wil (aanzet), blijdt de computer 'hangen'. Ik heb een zwart scherm met knipperende cursor. Het login scherm is nog niet geweest. na een paar keer aan / uit zetten, pakt de computer op en krijg ik het login scherem. wat kan dat zijn?
<mcr> Bij het zwarte scherm is er geen activiteit meer. harde schijf doet niets.
<corewillem> heb je een laptop of vaste pc
<mcr> Hp desktop
<mcr> vaste pc
<Oer> Is het een oudere pc? doet hij dit alleen de 1e keer bij opstarten ?
<mcr> De pc is van ca. 2008. Intel celeron met on-board grafisch chip setje. Hij doet elke keer weer, als ik de computer uit heb gedaan en andere keer weer aan wil doen.
<Oer> dus de 1e keer 'koud' opstarten geeft zwart scherm + cursor?
<mcr> ja, na 3 tal keer aan uit, 'pakt'hij op.
<Oer> dan vermoed ik dat het de bios batterij is.
<Oer> na een paar keer starten laad de batterij genoeg op, om de PCI data te bewaren
<mcr> is eenvoudig vervangbaar? Met win 7 was het probleempje er niet..
<Oer> ja, batterij zit meestal niet vastgesoldeerd, in een keurig houdertje
<Oer> groot en plat, bijna zo groot als een euro
<mcr> ga ik proberen, bedankt voor je hulp!
<Oer> succes, als je nog een oude pc hebt staan, kan je het testen door tijdenlijk die batterij te wisselen
 * corewillem is opzoek naar een goedkope headset
<corewillem> http://www.krefel.be/nl/accessoires/hoofdtelefoon/headset/ zou dit iets zijn
<corewillem> hey ik heb een vraagje zou het mogelijk zijn
<corewillem> om het geluid van de spreker via headset te laten lopen
<corewillem> en de rest via boxen ?
<StefandeVries> Van welke spreker?
<MichaelTel> Kan wel, maar je hebt wel kans op rondzingen
<corewillem> rond zingen ?
<corewillem> via skype stefan
<MichaelTel> ja dat de microfoon het geluid van je speakers oppikt.
<corewillem> ohw ja
<StefandeVries> En dan PIIIIIEEEEEEP.
<StefandeVries> Niet fijn.
<corewillem> inderdaad
<corewillem> daar had ik niet aan gedacht
<corewillem> is geen ramp
<FOAD> Praat me niet van dat soort constructies.
<StefandeVries> FOAD++.
<MichaelTel> Doe ik ook niet, FOAD ;)
<corewillem> maar ga woensdag waarschijnlek die van krefel kopen
<FOAD> Doe maar.
<corewillem> ik ben weg bye
<proycon> gekke vraag, is er hier toevallig een fries? :)
<StefandeVries> Eens zien.
<StefandeVries> Voor zover ik weet op dit moment niet.
<proycon> hmm.. jammer
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-12
<corewillem> dankje
<corewillem> word ambetant
<corewillem> ik ga chat afsluiten voor verdere spam te voorkomen
<StefandeVries> Graag.
<StefandeVries> Tot later.
<corewillem> sorry tot vanavond
<StefandeVries> PM me maar als je thuis bent.
<corewillem> ja
<StefandeVries> Niet erg. :)
<corewillem> is goed stefan
<corewillem> dankje voor kicks !
<StefandeVries> Dat heb ik nog nooit iemand horen zeggen. :p
<corewillem> ik wel
<corewillem> ik sp.3+a
<corewillem> m
<corewillem> 330.
<corewillem> grr
<corewillem> .36+
<corewillem> +15026+6+0.30
<corewillem> iuk s
<corewillem> 3
<corewillem> 556
<corewillem> 0.+6&.
<JapyDooge> leuke klasgenoten
<JanC> welke US mirror OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> Dat is me nu ook onduidenlijk JanC, de algemene ubuntu mirror die sum mismatches geeft, en enkele US localen. ik lees dit gister een flink aantal keer  in #Ubuntu
<OerHeks> wisselen mirror helpt iig.
<JanC> kan gebeuren als je update halverwege een mirror sync, denk ik
<JanC> Of als sync halverwege gestopt is of zo
<OerHeks> ah, dat je update in een soort blach hole ?
<JanC> meer dat je de heft van één versie en de helft van de volgende hebt  ;)
<OerHeks> je doet een aanvraag, bevestiging word verstuurd, en in die zelfde tijd komt er een update ?
<OerHeks> ow 2 helften is helemaal gaar
<JanC> kan ook disk issue zijn op de mirror of whatever
<Sander___> hey iik had een vraagje
<OerHeks> hoi Sander___
<Sander___> linux kun je tog vanaf een cd draaie=
<trijntje_> ja
<OerHeks> Ja, ubuntu cd kan je 'live´  uitproberen/draaien en installeren, 2 menu keuzes
<Sander___> want mijn windows is gecraht en ik kan hem niet formateren omdat mijn instalatie bestande nog erop staan xD
<Sander___> ok dankje
<JanC> de standaard installatie-cd van Ubuntu is een live-cd
<JanC> of je kan die ook op een usb stick schrijven met unetbootin
<Sander___> ok
<Sander___> ik had nog een vraagje als ik ubuntu op cd draai kan ik dan ook bij me bestanden van de windows installatie?
<trijntje_> ja, als je weet waar ze staan
<Sander___> ok
<Sander___> gwn in downloads daar kom ik wel xD
<OerHeks> ja hoor, ntfs kan je zo benaderen.
<Sander___> ok dat is mooi
<Sander___> ow trouwens nu ik erover nadenk kan ik mijn windows 7 installatie draaien vanaf ubuntu?
<Sander___> want dat is een .exe
<Sander___> dat zou een stuk makkelijker zijn
<trijntje_> nee, .exe werkt niet onder linux
<Sander___> jammer
<Sander___> het werkt dankjewel :)
<Leo432> goeie middag, zit met een brandend probleem
<Leo432> heb ubuntu 12.04 geinstalleerd
<Leo432> herkent wel mijn netwerk
<Leo432> maar herkent niet mijn printer
<Leo432> De Brother MFC-9450CDN
<Leo432> Welke en hoe kan ik de drivers hiervoor installeren
<OerHeks> heb je op openprinting of de brothersite gekeken of deze ondersteund word ?
<Leo432> ja
<Leo432> wordt ondersteund
<Leo432> maar snap er verder niets van
<Leo432> ben echt beginnend in ubuntu
<Leo432> kan ik iets intypen in de terminal ?
<Leo432> en wat betekent cups
<Leo432> en lpf
<Leo432> sry. lpr
<OerHeks> je kan controleren of deze wel herkent word: open terminal:  lsusb   ( en zie of je model er tussen staat )
<Leo432> heb geen usb bekabeling
<Leo432> gewoon RJ45
<Leo432> en een router
<OerHeks> cups = het printing system waar linux gebruik van maakt, je kan deze service openen door ' localhost:631  " in je browser te tiepen
<Leo432> ook bekabeld
<OerHeks> Is die printer alleen wireless?
<Leo432> doe ik even.
<Leo432> er staat: kan geen verbinding maken
<Leo432> nee niet wireless,, maar bekabeld
<Leo432> 3 computers en router
<Leo432> en printer, scanner kopieermachine in 1
<rulus> werkt je printer wel op een andere computer?
<Leo432> wel onder windows
<rulus> heb je hem al toegevoegd in ubuntu?
<Leo432> hoe moet ik dat doen ?
<rulus> bij "printers" of "afdrukken" bij de systeeminstellingen
<Leo432> ga 't nu proberen , moment
<OerHeks> ah een netwerkprinter
<Leo432> ja
<Leo432> de brother MFC 9450CDN
<Leo432> laser printer
<Leo432> sry, maar zit nog in windows
<Leo432> moet ik eerst even omschakelen ?
<rulus> dat lijkt me handig
<Leo432> duurt dan even
<Leo432> oke
<Leo432> tot zo
<leo432_> hallo ben er weer
<leo432_> ik had de vraag over de printerinstallatie
<leo432_> Brother MFC 9450DCP
<leo432_> sry, MFC9450CDN
<rulus> ja leo
<leo432_> heb net 12.04 geinstalleer
<leo432_> maar de all in one printer wordt niet herkend
<rulus> je moet even kijken bij je printers in de systeeminstellingen
<leo432_> is opgenomen in een bekabeld netwerk
<leo432_> er zijn nog geen printers geinstalleerd wordt er gemeld
<rulus> dan moet je 'm toevoegen
<leo432_> moet ik dan op toevoegen klikke >?
<rulus> zeker
<leo432_> hij werd wel in het lijstje genoemd, maar hij kan nog geen testpagina afdrukken
<rulus> hmm
<leo432_> maar werd wel genoemd
<rulus> en als je gewoon iets probeert te printen?
<leo432_> moment, doe ik\
<leo432_> nee gebeurt niets
<leo432_> werd wel herkent in de dialoog voor printerf
<leo432_> heb geprobeerd om iets af te drukken in office writer\
<rulus> dan moet je eens surfen naar "http://localhost:631/jobs"
<rulus> en kijken of daar een foutmelding staat ofzo
<leo432_> er staat nu: in die pagina
<leo432_> unable to locate printer
<rulus> ah
<leo432_> Ik kan de job vasthouden of verwijderen
<rulus> stomme vraag, maar je printer staat wel aan?
<leo432_> ja
<leo432_> hij staat wel aan
<rulus> vreemd dat hij hem dan niet kan vinden
<leo432_> onder Name staat Unknown
<leo432_> maar onder ID wel de goede printernaam
<leo432_> kabel is goed,  want onder windows lukt het wel
<rulus> ah, probeer hem nog eens toe te voegen
<leo432_> oke
<rulus> maar vul het IP adres in deze keer
<rulus> dan vind hij misschien meer ("jetdirect")
<rulus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/82016/network-printer-found-but-cannot-print
<leo432_> heel vreemd
<leo432_> ik heb hem eerst verwijderd
<leo432_> daarna op toevoegen geklikt
<leo432_> en toen ik dat de eerste keer deed, zag ik hem direct staan
<leo432_> de tweede keer dat ik hem installeerde, stond hij er niet bij
<leo432_> maar wat moet ik invullen bij Host
<rulus> het IP adres van de printer, lijkt me
<leo432_> en hoe vind ik dat in ubuntu
<rulus> niet
<rulus> dat vind je op je printer of in je router
<rulus> of je weet dat uit het hoofd ;)
<leo432_> precies ga even kijken
<leo432_> wacht even ik schrijf het even op
<leo432_> zo
<leo432_> dus dat nu invullen bij host, doe ik even
<leo432_> Bedankt werkt
<rulus> fijn :)
<leo432_> Super
<leo432_> Kon mijn baas niet overtuigen van het voordeel van ubuntu
<leo432_> maak nu meer kans,:P
<rulus> altijd goed :)
<leo432_> nog maals bedankt!
<OerHeks> have fun leo432_
<rulus> geen probleem
<corewillem>  / ns set enforce on
<corewillem> eve uitesten dan maar
<corewillem> zo
<corewillem> eve zien of het na 30 sec echt veranderd !
<MichaelTel> Het werkt dus
<Guest74153> yipie
<corewill> rowling.freenode.net- *** Looking up your hostname... [18:57] -rowling.freenode.net- *** Checking Ident [18:57] -rowling.freenode.net- *** No Ident response [18:57] -rowling.freenode.net- *** Found your hostname [18:57] == corewillem Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<corewill> waat
<corewill> kan niet op corewillem
<timo^>  / ns release corewillem <password>
<OerHeks> LoLz
<corewill> gaat het ooit weg ?
<MichaelTel> ja
<timo^> werkt
<corewill> okay /me blijft dan even onder corewil
<timo^>  / ns release corewillem <password>
<timo^> niet dan?
<MichaelTel> Het kan zijn dat je, wat timo^ zegt, twee keer moet uitvoeren
<corewill> lukt
<corewillem> zow
<rrrr> ik ben een complete nookie met ubuntu, hoe kan ik flash en shockwave draaiende krijgen in ubuntu?
<StefandeVries> Shockwave werkt in Ubuntu niet.
<StefandeVries> Flah kan je via het Softwarecentrum installeren.
<rrrr> oke, thanks, en is er een alternatief voor shockwave?
<rrrr> waar vind ik dat software centrum, onder instellingen?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-13
<Nees> goede morgen
<Nees> hallo trijntje
<zaggynl> Wat gebruiken jullie zoal om de Ubuntu desktop remote over te nemen?
<zaggynl> xRDP ofzo?
<StefandeVries> Ik gebruik er niks voor.
<warddr> zaggynl, teamspeak is al eens gemakkelijk, en bestaat ook voor linux
<zaggynl> hu, teamspeak is toch voip?
<zaggynl> of bedoel je teamviewer
<zaggynl> ik bedoel
<zaggynl> op windows gebruik je RDP, wat is er voor linux? ssh en X?
<rulus> vnc, freenx?
<zaggynl> ah, vnc natuurlijk
<warddr_> zaggynl, ik bedoelde teamviewer inderdaad
<warddr_> ik haal die al eens door elkaar
<zaggynl> lijkt ook erg op mekaar :)
<warddr_> maar.. ik moet vertrekken
<zaggynl> later
<curupira> Hallo allemaal. Ik ben een beginneling en ik hoop dat iemand mij op weg kan helpen met een probleempje waarvan ik denk dat meer ervaren Ubuntu-gebruikers er meten een oplossing voor uit hun mouw schudden (????)
<StefandeVries> Spreek, en u zult geholpen worden! ;)
<curupira> Het gaat om het volgende: Ik heb mijn laptop ingericht vogens de automatische methode, zal ik maar zeggen, met een /boot partitie en een extended partitie met daarin een swap-partitie en een root /.
<StefandeVries> Check. En nu?
<curupira> Daarna (Hallo Stefan) bleek dat die roo-partitie al behoorlijk vol zat en heb ik er een partitie bijgemaakt, die ik Datastoragehad genoemd
<curupira> Maar die is alleen toegankelijk door root.
<curupira> En ik kan hem dus niet voor gegevens gebruiken.
<StefandeVries> Oké, waar zit die partitie?
<StefandeVries> Onder welk mountpoint?
<curupira> Dus heb ik hem weer gewist. Nu datcht ik slim te zijn
<StefandeVries> Ow.
<curupira> en de root partitie groter te maken. Er is ruimte genoeg op de HD.
<curupira> Maar die root partitie is natuurlijk niet zomaar te unmounten, zodat ik er met GParted niets mee kan....
<StefandeVries> Heb je de GParted live-cd al eens geprobeerd?
<StefandeVries> Of GParted vanaf de Ubuntu Live CD/USb?
<curupira> Nu is ijn vraag: Kan ik die rootpartitie uiteindelijk nog wijzigen qua grootte en zo?
<curupira> Nee, dat ken ik nog niet.
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij kan dat, maar op dat vlak ben ik geen expert.
<StefandeVries> Het is naar mijn weten mogelijk, maar ik zou de reacties van anderen hier even afwachten voor je mijn advies opvolgt en uiteindelijk misschien met niks overblijft.
<curupira> Of zou het (minstens vorlopig) beter zijn een nieuwe partitie aan te maken en kan ik die dan op 'e'en of andere manier toch in eigendom krijgen?
<curupira> Ik wil het zaakje niet opnieuw installeren, eet je, ik heb net veel moeite gedaan om mijn bstanden overzichtelijk te ordenen.
<StefandeVries> Snap ik..je kunt een nieuwe paritie maken en die dan weer aan jezelf toewijzen.
<curupira> Bedoel je met die live cd methode dat je het systeem start vanaf cd zodat er geen HD-partities gemount worden?
<StefandeVries> Dat bedoel ik inderdaad. :)
<curupira> Okeee, ik geloof dat ik dat wel durf te doen :]
<StefandeVries> En anders zijn wij er. ;)
<StefandeVries> Niet om het voor je te doen, maar voor morele en technische steun. :P
<curupira> Overigens, naar dat aan mezelf toewijzen van zo'n nieuwe partitie heb ik ook gezocht. Niet gevonden. Hoe doe je dat eigenlijk?
<StefandeVries> Dat gaat met een specifiek terminalcommando.
<StefandeVries> Althans, zo doe ik het.
<StefandeVries> Het kan ook grafisch, maar ik vind via de terminal makkelijker.
<curupira> Ja, dat begrijp ik. Nou, dat is sowieso een hele geruststelling voor een beginner.... :))
<StefandeVries> ;)
<curupira> Hoe gaat het via de terminal dan?
<curupira> Welk commando moet ik bestuderen?
<StefandeVries> sudo chown -R gebruikersnaam:gebruikersnaam /pad/naar/mountpoint
<StefandeVries> chown :)
<curupira> Hee, dat komt me bekend voor uit vorige pogingen iets van Linux te snappen. Bedankt. Nou, je hebt me op een veelbelovend spoor gezet en ik ga dat eens even uitproberen. Eens kijken hoever ik kom. Hartelijk dank.
<curupira> Ik ga eruit om dit alemaal uit te proberen. Groetsels en tot een volgende keer!
<kick> iemand die ubuntu op usb heeft draaien met virtualbox?
<OerHeks> ubuntu op usb, dat kan, maar met Vbox?
<corewilllem> hoi ik heb een probleem
<corewilllem> als ik google talk plugin wil installeren krijg ik dit
<corewilllem> dpkg: error processing /tmp/google-talkplugin_current_amd64.deb (--install):
<corewilllem>  google-talkplugin: 2.9.10.0-1 (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with google-talkplugin:i386 2.9.10.0-1 (Multi-Arch: no) which is currently installed
<StefandeVries> Je moet eerst degene die nu geïnstalleerd is verwijderen.
<corewilllem> heb ik er dan een ?
<corewilllem> google-talkplugin:i386 2.9.10.0-1 zegt iet
<corewilllem> maar heb die nooit geinstalld
<corewilllem> found eve verwijderen in synaptic
<StefandeVries> "which is currently installed" -- dat spreekt toch voor zich. ;)
<JeroenD> goedemiddag
<JeroenD> vragen over een aan te kopen systeem/ laptop kan ik beter in offtopic doen zeker?
<JeroenD> doet Xubuntu het goed op Amd?
<corewilllem> zeker wel
<corewilllem> xubuntu heeft niet veel nodig
<corewilllem> kan met heel licht systeem
<Luckiboy> xubuntu wordt wel veel zwaarder
<corewilllem> hoe bedoel je luckiboy
<Luckiboy> 9.04 was lichter dan 12.04 nu
<corewilllem> tuurlijk !
<corewilllem> maar als men laptopje van 6 jaar gnome 3 nog aan kan (ook xfce )
<corewilllem> dat betekent dat het niet zwaar is
<Luckiboy> ik zei alleen dat het zwaarder werd
<corewilllem> men pentium 3 trekt het net maar werkt toch niet heel lekker (te weinig ram denk ik)
<Luckiboy> Niet dat het zwaar is
<corewilllem> ah oke
<corewilllem> maarja alles word zwaarder he
<corewilllem> kan jij nog veel met een commodore 64 nu ?
<Luckiboy> nee niet echt
<Luckiboy> maar Unity wordt wel lichter
<corewilllem> echt ?
<Luckiboy> Ja, maar Unity is in ontwikkeling, dus dat kan nog aan alle kanten verbeterd worden
<Luckiboy> Dus zitten de developers nu vooral op werkzaamheid en niet op leuke extra functies
<Luckiboy> Wel een beetje natuurlijk
<Luckiboy> Maar Gnome en xfce hebben dat veel meer
<smile-busy> bye :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-14
<foss> Goedemorgen, kan iemand mij uitleggen of er een expat shield is voor Ubuntu
<JapyDooge> hmm, ik vraag me af of Expat Shield kan werken met een standaard VPN client ipv die van hunzelf
<JapyDooge> er staat helaas niet veel informatie op hun website :/
<foss> ik vraag dat ivm met verhuizing naar Duitsland en krijg maar de helft van uitzending gemist en de nos [voetbal bv] al helemaal niet, er moet ergens een gaatje zijn...maar waar?
<JapyDooge> oh
<JapyDooge> maar dan is Expat Shield geen oplossing
<JapyDooge> die loopt over de UK
<foss> met windows kan het via hotspot shield..lijntje via Engeland, maar dat gaan we niet doen...eenmaal UBUNTU....
<JapyDooge> dan heb je een proxy in Nederland nodig :-)
<foss> Hoe werkt proxy precies..en alvast bedankt voor je reactie!
<JapyDooge> wat een proxy eigenlijk doet
<JapyDooge> het is een tunnel voor internetverkeer via een andere locatie
<JapyDooge> je stelt dus zegmaar op je machine een bepaalde proxyserver in
<JapyDooge> dan loopt jou internetverkeer van je machine naar die proxy
<JapyDooge> en dan vanaf die proxy naar de bestemming
<JapyDooge> en zo terug
<khildin> regel een VPS in .nl en zet daar een VPN server op....
<JapyDooge> khildin: zat ik ook aan te denken idd, voor een paar euro per maand
<khildin> of gewoon een proxy
<JapyDooge> aangezien een proxy niet gaat werken voor veel videostreams waarschijnlijk
<khildin> voor 7 euro per maand ben je al klaar
<JapyDooge> foss: deze doet hetzelfde als Expat Shield, maar dan met een Nederlands IP + werkt met standaard VPN clients (dus ook onder Linux): http://www.vpnxs.nl/
<foss> kan ik ook een goeiekope pc bij kennissen zetten en die als proxy gebruiken...ik ga even kijken naar vpnx.nl...alvast bedankt
<foss> ben ook zo terug
<JapyDooge> ok :)
<JapyDooge> dan zou ik voor een VPN gaan ipv een Proxy op die 'goedkope pc' ;) maar je moet wel bedenken:
<JapyDooge>  - het belast de internetlijn van je kenissen nogal, want dezelfde data gaat er zowel up als downstream overheen + overhead
<JapyDooge>  - stroomverbruik
<JapyDooge> dan is vpnxs waarschijnlijk goedkoper :-)
<JapyDooge> succes ^^
<foss> hartstikke bedankt en tot ziens!
<JapyDooge> succes! :)
<foss> ik laat jullie weten of het gaat lukken...
<JapyDooge> tof :)
<JapyDooge> ben benieuwd naar je ervaringen met vpnxs, mocht je voor die mogelijkheid gaan :)
<foss> als het advies is vpnxs ga ik niet moeilijk doen...ben nu in nl. ga straks naar de. en probeer ik het meteen uit. kan ik mijn antwoord dan gewoon hier droppen? zodat Japy en de rest het lezen kan?
<JapyDooge> jahoor :)
<JapyDooge> ik zit hier nog wel tot het eind van de middag
<JapyDooge> en anders morgen weer ^^ sowieso bedankt als je het nog meld ;)
<JapyDooge> er is een gratis versie waarmee je kan testen en je 5GB per 3 dagen mag verstoken
<foss> kee,...ga over een uur of twee proberen....tot later....
<JapyDooge> succes :)
<JapyDooge> en prettige reis :D
<foss> dank!
<Helen> ik had een canon all-in-one, maar wil nu een epson kopen. Blokker heeft een sx430. Heeft er iemand hier ervaring met dit type? Komt ie voor in de lijst van printers die in systeem . beheer . afdrukken staatt? Ik maak gebruik van een wifi zone in een restaurant momenteel en kan dat niet zien. Ben tijdelijk in NL omdat ik bezig ben naar Spanje te verhuizen en die dingen daar behoorlijk duur zijn.
<trijntje> hoi Helen
<Helen> hoi trijntje
<Helen> Blokker bij ons in het dorp heeft er nog 1 staan, heb er een optie op genomen, maar wil eerst weten of deze ook getest en in de lijst staat.
<Helen> mijn accu is bijna uitgeput, dus als je me niet meer ziet weet je de oorzaak
<JapyDooge> ik heb helaas geen Ubuntu in de buurt, anders zou ik even voor je kijken :-(
 * trijntje zal eens kijken
<Helen> thanx Japy
<JapyDooge> hmm nieuwste Epson Stylus SX-series is de 410 in de open printing database
<JapyDooge> maar die heeft een 3-sterren rating (zeer goed)
<JapyDooge> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-Stylus_SX410
<trijntje> hmm, zo te zien kan je niet meer bij afdrukbeheer zien of een printer ondersteund is
<Helen> thanx ik ga even kijken
<Helen> ondertussen wacht ik nog even om te zien of trijntje nog wat tips heeft
<Helen> als mijn accu dat nog trekt tenminste
<trijntje> ik kan niks vinden helaas. Als ik naar die epson op google zoek krijg ik alleen maar onzin resultaten van het domein informer.com
<Helen> Ander vraag. Ik gebruik een netbook, dus kan geen cd maken. Hoe kan ik de nieuwe versie 12.04 vanaf een usb stick installeren?
<trijntje> ha, gevonden http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-SX430_Series
<Helen> Trijntje thanx voor de moeite in elk geval natuurlijk
<trijntje> het lijkt er dus op dat epson zelf drivers ervoor op de website heeft staan
<trijntje> Helen: je kan het image met 'usb opstartschijf aanmaken' op de usb stick zetten, en dan vanaf de usb-stick booten
<trijntje> je moet dan wel instellen dat de BIOS vanaf de 'external drive' oid opstart
<Helen> dus sx430 zou makkelijk op ubuntu te installeren zijn Trijntje?
<Helen> oh ok, die bios ! Daar had ik niet aan gedacht, want ik heb wel de image vanaf de harde schijf naar de usbstick gecopieerd, maar verder kon ik er niks mee.
<trijntje> Helen: ik weet het niet zeker, die website is een beetje raar
<Helen> Weet je wat ik doen ga? Ik ga Blokker vragen mijn optie tot volgende week maandag aan te houden, hoop dat dat lukt en dan kan ik het verder uitzoeken.
<Helen> Is fageprijsd van 99 naar 59,00maar als ik er niks aan heb is het toch zonde geld.
<Helen> fageprijsd = afgeprijsd.
<SkippersBoss> Helen. gecopieerd ??
<Helen> ja gecopieerd
<Helen> maar da's fout begrijp ik, ga het doen zo als het hoort, maar mijn accu is nu op.
<SkippersBoss> :-)
<Helen> thanx allemaal
<SkippersBoss> ah ok
<SkippersBoss> sterkte
<trijntje> graag gedaan, laters Helen
<JapyDooge> 14:24 <trijntje> ha, gevonden http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-SX430_Series   <<  lekker consistente naamgeving lol
<foss> Goedemiddag, ik heb twee vragen, ééntje gaat over VPNxs maar eerst wil ik nog het probleem van het tweede beeldscherm oplossen. Ik krijg het niet voor elkaar om het tweede beeldscherm in een redelijke resolutie liggend te krijgen, dus niet half op zijn kop is dit überhaupt mogelijk in UBUNTU?n
<Luckiboy> 2 monitoren hoort geen probleem te zijn in Ubuntu
<Luckiboy> Wat gaat er precies mis, foss?
<foss> Dus ook twee beeldschermen in 1280x800 die niet spiegelen?..dus twee maal verschillend zodat je kunt slepen?
<RawChid> Moet kunnen. Wat heb je geprobeerd?
<Luckiboy> Je kan toch via beeldscherm je monitor selecteren en alle dingen, resolutie etc. instellen?
<Luckiboy> Dash -> beeldscherm
<timo^N900> heb je een Intel grafische processor?
<foss> Hij zegt dat 2x 1280x800 boven de toegestane resolutie zit
<timo^N900> heb je een Intel grafische processor?
<timo^N900> die hebben problemen met die functie
<foss> ja
<foss> kee,..en nu?
<timo^N900> dus je hebt een intel Grafische kaart? Onboard dus
<timo^N900> niet processor, echt grafische kaart
<foss> deze laptob had in windows geen probleem met deze functie....even opzoeken qua graphische kaart...moment
<timo^N900> lspci
<Luckiboy> *in de terminal
<foss> kan het niet vinden
<foss> ik kon vroeger met speccy in mijn systeem kijken, nu weet ik niet hoe ik erin kom om uit te vinden welke graphische kaart ik heb
<Luckiboy> lspci uitvoeren in de terminal, heb je al gedaan?
<foss> hoe doe je dat luckiboy?
<Luckiboy> Ctr Alt T om terminal te openen
<Luckiboy> en dan intikken: lspci
<Luckiboy> enter
<Luckiboy> en als het goed is kan je dan je grafische kaart aflezen
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA
<OerHeks> ik vermoed dat je x-swat ppa nodig hebt, update intel drivers >> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<foss> Oerheks, dat zou heel goed kunnen wat ik herrinner me dat ik anderhalf jaar geleden een andere driver moest instaleren...heeft nogal wat moeite gekost om de goeie te vinden. Hoe installeer je x-swat ppa?
<OerHeks> eenvoudig, je kopieert dit > ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<OerHeks> open software centrum, bovenste balk bewerken > softwarebronnen
<Luckiboy> of sudo apt-add ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<OerHeks> in nieuw venster 2e tab 'overige software" daar toevoegen
<foss> ik lees nu ook nvidea graphic drivers...die was het....ik ga het proberen, ik volg je
<OerHeks> ( sudo apt-add repository )
<Luckiboy> Ja, ik wou me net verbeteren OerHeks :P
<OerHeks> daarna sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ( en wss rebootje)
<Luckiboy> upgrade hoeft niet (perse)
<OerHeks> nou, update voor de lijsten, en upgrade voor den pakketten ?
<Luckiboy> ja, maar als je sudo apt-get install x-swat doet dan pakt ie hem vanzelf
<Luckiboy> dat is in ieder geval met gewone pakketten zo, ik weet niet hoe dat met drivers zit
<foss> ben nu op het punt :voer de volledige APT-regel in van de pakketbron die u wilt toevoegen  [ welke regel precies?
<Luckiboy> ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<foss> en nu afwachten?
<Luckiboy> <OerHeks> daarna sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ( en wss rebootje)
<OerHeks> die regel haalt ook de key op
<foss> hij pakt hem niet
<foss> heb even kopie van chat gemaakt en log even uit dan begin ik opnieuw...werkt wat rustiger...tot later
<foss> en BEDANKT! alvast
<OerHeks> joepie, Skype 4.0 is uit
<Doorn> part
<foss>  <Luckiboy> <OerHeks> daarna sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ( en wss rebootje)     de eerste zin pakt hij niet [is de apt regel misschien onvolledig]    en hoe doe je een reboot?
<OerHeks> ik verbeterde Luckiboy , volledige zin is:  sudo apt-add repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<OerHeks> ik begon met de normale gui manier, maar terminal kan ook.
<foss> nog een keer proberen...
<foss> ,,bron toevoegen ,, pakt hem niet
<OerHeks> eh die zin in terminal , in bron toevoegen alleen ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<OerHeks> hou het even gewoon bij softwarecentre, verwarrend allemaal
<trijntje> OerHeks: sudo add-apt-repository
<OerHeks> nee, niet terminal !
<OerHeks> daar gaan we weer :(
<foss> sorrie hoor!
<OerHeks> we zijn allemaal enthousiast, en willen je graag helpen :-D
<foss> gelukkig...http://rogervaessen.blogspot.de/  dan snap je ook waarom 2 beeldschermen voor mij zo belangrijk zijn
<trijntje> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<trijntje> dat hierboven in een terminal
<trijntje> foss: dat hierboven in een terminal
<foss> welke terminal?  zoekbalk?
<foss> ik denk in beelden niet in letters dat maakt het voor mij lastig
<trijntje> ctrl+alt+t is de terminal
<ertai_NL> hoi
<AlexTexel> avond folks
<Thomas_de_Graaff> avond AlexTexel , probeer het nu nog eens bij #ubuntu-nl-stichting?
<Leo432> goeie avond
<Leo432> heb een probleem
<timo^> dag Leo432
<timo^> vertel
<Leo432> mijn geluid werkt niet meer in ubuntu wel in windows
<Leo432> ik heb 12.04
<AlexTexel> werkt niet
<timo^> probeer eens een rechtsklik op het icoontje en dan instellingen. Selecteer daar de goede uitvoer :)
<Leo432> eerst via systeem ?
<timo^> pff
 * timo^ gebruikt al een tijdje Kubuntu, een afgeleide
<Leo432> of op het luidspreker ikoon
<timo^> op het luidsprekericoon zo uit mijn hoofd
<ertai_NL> Leo432: rechtsboven het luidspreker-icoon.. en dan geluidsinstellingen
<Leo432> oke
<Leo432> moment
<Leo432> ik kan kiezen uit uitvoer, Invoer, Geluidseffecten en toepassingen
<timo^> uitvoer
<timo^> en dan de juiste kiezen =)
<Leo432> ik werk met een koptelefoon
<Leo432> en hij staat ook op hoofdtelefoon
<Leo432> de ander is luidsprekers
<timo^> probeer maar eens luidsprekers
<Leo432> en nog een andere is HDMI
<Leo432> maar ik wil geen luidsprekers
<Leo432> zit boven en de buurvrouw slaapt
<timo^> klopt
<timo^> maar ik neem aan dat je de hoofdtelefoon op het groene stekkertje aansluit?
<timo^> dat vindt Ubuntu luidsprekers ;0
<Leo432> die heb ik in het voorfront
<Leo432> achter zit een geluidskaart voor boxen
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> ik geloof dat als er vooraan iets is ingeplugd dat voorrang heeft
<Leo432> maar ook nog een onboard aansluiting
<timo^> probeer het gewoon eens
<timo^> ;)
<Leo432> wat proberen ?
<Leo432> opnieuw inpluggen voor ?
<imkes60mm> Bijvoorbeeld
<Leo432> sorry zie nu wat verkeerd was
<Leo432> trok de stekkertjes eruit en ze bleken verkeerd om te zijn aangeslotne
<Leo432> heb ik nog een vraagje
<Leo432> wanneer ik youtube filmpjes bekijk krijg ik allemaal bijgeluiden in windows
<Leo432> zou jij ook weten waar dat aan ligt ?
<Leo432> in ieder geval bedankt voor de hulp,:))
<smile-busy> bye! :)
<StefandeVries> Hallo curupira :)
<curupira> Hallo StefandeVries....
<StefandeVries> Oei.
<StefandeVries> Is het allemaal goed gedaan?
<curupira> Hey, ik heb hele avonturen beleefd inmiddels....
<StefandeVries> Het kan een heel avontuur worden, ja..
<curupira> Om te beginnen heb ik geprobeerd gedaan te krijgen wat ik wilde met chown, maar daarmee liep ik helemaal vast
<StefandeVries> En toen?
<curupira> Toen heb ik geprobeerd of ik wat kon bereken met het editan van /etc/fstab
<curupira> Dat liep er uiteindelijk op uit dat ik niet meer in kon loggen...
<curupira> Van de regen in de drup dus.
<StefandeVries> Hmm.
<curupira> Toen heb ik vanaf mń usb-stick een herinstallatie gedaan waarbij ik ale bestaande partities heb gelaten wat ze waren zodat ik geen gegevens zou verliezen
<curupira> Dat ging redelijk goed, ik moest alleenmń e-mail opnieuw binnenhalen en ik ben mń filters kwijt, maar allá.
<StefandeVries> Oké, dat kan nog wel ja.
<curupira> Toen ik mijn e-mail en m'n gegevens weer bij de hand had ben ik gaan expeimenteren met opstaren van usb en dan de partities wijzigen
<StefandeVries> Hmmhmm.
<StefandeVries> En nu..?
<curupira> Nou, dat heeft veel ervaring opgeleverd en heeft -om een heelang verhaal kort te maken - uiteindelijk op een heel heldere mnier geleid tot het resultaat dat me voor ogen stond.
<curupira> Er is alleen nog één ding dat me stoort, ik start nu op met GRUB en aangezien ik maar 1 systeem op m'n laptopje heb, namelijk XUBUNTU, vind ik dat overbodig en lelijk. Voorheen was dat niet zo.
<curupira> Maar ik denk dat ik die GRUB ook weer uit kan schakelen.
<curupira> Nou, dat was mijn avontuur.
<curupira> :]
<StefandeVries> Je hebt nogal wat meegemaakt.
<StefandeVries> Wel geleerd van je avontuur, zo gezegd?
<curupira> Ja, maar het was leerzaam en leuk ook om te doen
<curupira> Omdat het uiteindelijklukte natuurlijk...
<StefandeVries> Ja, anders was het alleen maar frustrerend geweest, denk ik.
<curupira> Dankzij je tip van opstarte vanaf usb
<curupira> Dat herinstalleren vond ik wel griezelig, ik was bang dat ik dan helemaal weer opnieuw zou moeten beginnen
<curupira> Ik stop er voor vanavon mee. Tot de volgende keer, bibi
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-15
<idefix> hoi, waar in de repos vind ik de flash player die je nodig hebt voor youtube filmpjes?
<idefix> is dat multiverse?
<idefix> zo ja, dan moet je er dus voor betalen!
<knightwise> @huh ?
<knightwise> betalen voor multiverse
<knightwise> thats not true
<knightwise> rataplan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rataplan> hoe zit het dan met multiverse?
<rataplan> wat zijn php-bestanden precies?
<rataplan> ze worden gebruikt voor het internet
<rataplan> maar het zijn niet gewone html-bestanden
<rataplan> ze hebben iets te maken met een array?
<knightwise> multiverse is een repository dat je kan toevoegen zodat je meer apps kan downloaden
<knightwise> maar dat heeft niet dadelijk iets met php te maken
<knightwise> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<rataplan> zijn jullie het eens met de volgende uitspraak van Hans? : Als je iets doet, doe het dan goed.
<knightwise> nah , half arsed is good enough
<rataplan> are you english?
<rataplan> do you play chess?
<knightwise> Ik ben een belg eigenlij k
<knightwise> maar speel geen schaak
<rataplan> daar kan jij niks aan doen, dat je belg bent..
<rataplan> :D
<knightwise> lol
<knightwise> rataplan: nieuw op ubuntu ?
<rataplan> nee, ik heet eigenlijk idefix, maar ik zag hier een luckiboy rondlopen en toen dacht ik aan Lucky Luke
<Luckiboy> Moet dit gesprek niet in -offtopic plaatsvinden?
<rataplan> let us go there..
<rataplan> maar hij is daar niet
<Luckiboy> Dan gaat hij daar naartoe
<knightwise> Moet nog beetje werken :) talk laterz ,
<rataplan> licht Xchat ook op als luckiboy getypt wordt en niet Luckiboy?
<Luckiboy> Ja
<rataplan> maar niet Xchat-gnome
<mrc> Hallo...wie kan me vertellen hoe ik een usb stickie kan benaderen. Bestandsindeling is FAT32 of NTFS. Deze indeling wil ik zou houden. Kan ikdan wel het stickje benandenren?
<mrc> ik heb nu ubuntu 12.04
<foss> Ik moet even een melding making over het feit dat tijdens chatten een te groot leeftijdsverschil op de één of andere manier kenbaar moet zijn. Dan doel ik op het verschil Volwassen of niet...oftewel meerderjarig of niet. Er word te gemakkelijk iets besproken over b.v. zakelijke overeenkomsten terwijl beiden kanten geen besef hebben over een leeftijds verschil van 30 jaar, laat staan dat volwassenen niet in de gaten kunnen hebben me
<Luckiboy> foss, ik zie niet in waarom dat een probleem zou zijn
<foss> Wettelijk zijn nu eenmaal een aantal zaken niet geoorloofd.
<foss> dan word het wel een probleem
<Luckiboy> Voorbeeld?
<Luckiboy> Want mensen die support nodig hebben krijgen support, of ze nu 5 of 50 zijn
<foss> Dat mag je ze zelf uitvinden , hier eindigd onze discussie!
<Luckiboy> Ok, sorry, ik meende het niet verkeerd hoor
<foss> dat weet ik dat je het niet verkeerd meent , maar als je over opdrachten gaat praten...werkverschaffing...en ik kom erachter dat ik met een minderjarige vandoen heb krijg ik een probleem. Ik weet dat je het goed meent en goed doet maar sommige verbanden kunnen nu eenmaal niet. Evengoed bedankt voor je advies!
<Luckiboy> foss, dat is nu eenmaal de werking van een community, iedereen is toegankelijk
<Luckiboy> Maar ik zie niet in waarom je een probleem zou krijgen als een minderjarige je aan werk helpt
<Luckiboy> Kan je dat nader uitleggen?
<foss> ook een community is gebonden aan wetten...later zul je dat nog wel begrijpen. Einde discussie.
<Luckiboy> Ok, wat jij zegt
<rulus> Non-argument. Als iemand iemand "werk" "verschaft" moeten zij dat samen maar uitzoeken en regelen. Community is enkel het medium dat mensen samenbrengt, niets meer. Dat, en vrijblijvende info en support.
<rulus> imo
<Luckiboy> Daarbij, waarom zou ik geen vrijwilligerswerk mogen verrichten? Met andere woorden, wat gaat er tegen de regels in?
 * Jeeves_ grinnikt wat om foss :)
 * Jeeves_ ziet foss voor zich als een oude man op een grote stoel, met z'n stok ernaast en een pijp in z'n mond. "Later zul je dat nog wel begrijpen jongen. Later, als je echt groot bent, zoals ik."
<Jeeves_> hihi
<Luckiboy> Jeeves_, Ik snap best wel wat foss voelt, en ik vind het ongepast om nu grapjes te gaan maken, onbeschoft zelfs
<Jeeves_> Luckiboy: Misschien kan jij uitleggen wat ie bedoelt. Want zelf wil ie dat niet, en wat mij betreft praat ie p**p.
<OerHeks> gut gut foss, leeftijd is geen issue hier.
<Luckiboy> Jeeves_,  Hij wist niet dat er ook mensen hier in de community zijn die minderjarig zijn, en ja, als je dan op mijn persoonlijke wiki leest dat ik 15 ben, is dat wel even schrikken
<Jeeves_> Luckiboy: Waarom is dat schrikken?
<Luckiboy> Misschien dacht foss dat hij tegen iemand van 30 zat te chatten
<rulus> wat maakt het uit?
<OerHeks> Luckiboy, de minimale leeftijd is 13.
<Jeeves_> Luckiboy: Ik ben 31, en het kan me werkelijk geen klap schelen dat jij 15 bent. Als ik iets niet weet en jij wel, en jij legt het me uit. Dan werkt het idee van communicatie!
<Luckiboy> Tja, dat moet je niet aan mij vragen, maar de manier waarop Jeeves_ over foss praat vind ik onbeschoft
<Luckiboy> Zeker nu hij nog in het kanaal is
<Jeeves_> Luckiboy: Das raar.
<Jeeves_> Dat ie in het kanaal zit is juist beter, anders ie het roddelen.
<Jeeves_> Nu heeft foss nog de mogelijkheid om te reageren. Ik reageerde op zijn opmerking 'later zul je dat nog wel begrijpen. Einde discussie.'
<Jeeves_> Dat vind ik pas onbeschoft :)
<Luckiboy> Tja, hij geeft ook geen antwoord op mijn beleefd gestelde vraag...
<Jeeves_> Iets doms roepen en dan niet willen uitleggen wat je bedoeld, waarom en hoe. En dan het vaderlijke 'later zul je dat begrijpen'-balletje spelen.
<Jeeves_> Luckiboy: En trouwens, ik ben zelf *al* 31, misschien wil foss wel met mij praten. Omdat ik al volwassen ben enzo ;)
<foss> Even voor de duidelijkheid om wat misverstanden uit de wereld te helpen. Als er over een opdracht gepraat word tussen twee mensen...een zakelijke overeenkomst dus , is het bij wet verboden. Duidelijk. En als die Jeeves 31 is en dan reageerd op inderdaad een onbeschofte manier is hij de werkelijke verliezer. Niet Luckiboy want hij deed het goed..en ik ook niet want neem verantwoordelijkheid. Dus Jeeves ..doe je best.!
<OerHeks> Hoezo verboden?
<OerHeks> en ik dacht dat de discussie door U gestopt was foss?
 * JapyDooge pakt de popcorn :-)
<Jeeves_> foss: 'reageert'
<Jeeves_> foss: Hoe oud ben je?
<Luckiboy> foss, ik help al heel lang mensen aan "werk", (en het is vrijwilligerswerk, dus je kunt nog altijd weigeren)
<Jeeves_> Oh, foss is er weer weg van :)
<Jeeves_> Net nu ik een volgens hem zo relevante vraag stel! :)
<rulus> OerHeks: heb je geen middeltje tegen trollen? ;)
 * Luckiboy mompelt iets over "die zien we nooit meer... te-rug!" maar houdt het toch maar voor zich
<Luckiboy> niet dus
 * OerHeks gaat een zakenlijke overenkomst aan met rulus
<OerHeks> hou oud is u ?
<rulus> oud genoeg :P
<Luckiboy> haha
<smile> bye! :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<corecwillem> hi ik heb een probleem
<corecwillem> dit commando is toch juist ?
<corecwillem> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<corecwillem> of ben ik zo verkeerd ?
<corecwillem> gelukt heb even ppa er manual ingezet
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-16
<corewillem_> hoi ik heb een probleempje
<corewillem_> met laptopje hoe kan ik zorgen dat hij men muis laat werken (geeft geen stroom op usb)
<knightwise> dus je hebt een laptop , met ubuntu er op maar hij herkend de muis niet ?
<corewillem_> inderdaad
<corewillem_> ik kan in loginscreen muis nog wel gebruiken nu niet
<corewillem_> aleen touchpad nu
<corewillem_> en dat is ambetant
<knightwise> dat is wel vreemd
<knightwise> al es een andere muis geprobeerd ? Muis uitgetrokken en terug ingestoken na het inloggen  ?
<corewillem_> ja hoor
<corewillem_> usb stickje geeft hij ook geen stroom
<corewillem_> hardeschijf ook niet toetsenbord ook niet
<corewillem_> usb staat percies uitgeschakeld
<knightwise> Das inderdaad niet zo goed
<knightwise> s
<knightwise> maak es een andere user aan en kijk eens of het probleem zich daar ook voordoet ? Mss iets in je user profile
<corewillem_> eve doen :)
<corewillem_> nee werkte niet
<corewillem_> zelfs in inlogscherm kan ik muis nu niet gebruiken
<corewillem_> ik ga is even rebooten
<corewillem> werkt voorlopig terug
<corewillem> hoopen dat het zo blijft
<Alex_____> hello
<JenZbe> yellow
<yotabite> Goeiemiddag. Heeft iemand zin om de laatste 3 lijntjes van Miro te vertalen? https://translations.launchpad.net/democracy/trunk/+pots/democracyplayer/nl/+translate
<RawChid> Wil wel even kijken yotabite
<wouter__> hallo ik wil graag kubuntu instaleren maar de cd blijft hangen nadat hij gecontroleerd heeft of er genoeg ruimte is de pc aan de lader zit
<corewillem> brand het is opnieuw ?
<wouter__> heb ik al gedaan
<wouter__> het zelfde is probleem heb ik met ubuntu en xubuntu cd/dvd
<yotabite> probeer een USB stick?
<yotabite> geen idee of dat het probleem zou kunnen verhelpen..
<yotabite> misschien dat je het beter in het kanaal van ubuntu / kubuntu / xubuntu kan vragen.
<warddr> wouter__, heb je bij het opstarten van de cd al eens op een toets gedrukt als dat toetsenbordje onderaan het scherm verschijnt, en dan gekozen voor test deze cd op fouten?
<ujjain> Werkt http://www.google.com/reviews/t (Geblokkeerde sites beheren ) bij jullie? Ik zou de functie graag gebruiken.
<MichaelTel> Ik weet niet hoe snel het verwerkt is, ujjain. Zojuist heb ik als test 2 websites ingevoerd om te laten blokkeren, maar ik houd de melding: "You currently have no blocked sites."
<ujjain> Ja, bij mij dus ook :)
<ujjain> Daarom vroeg ik me het af, volgens mij werkt het dan gewoon niet.
<MichaelTel> Ik denk het ook niet.
<OerHeks> dat moet hier toch ? >> http://www.youronlinechoices.com/be-nl/
<CasW> Hé! :P
<timo^> Hè?
<timo^> Hoe ken dat nou?
<Luckiboy> Wat is er timo^
<CasW> Nee, ik heb nu weer voice in -mwanzo :)
<timo^> ah CasW
<timo^> Kan het zijn dat een apt-get update steeds meer vertraagd naar mate de tijd vordert? Ik heb geen ppa's.
<timo^> de install draait zins 30 maart
<smile> timo^: dat kan. :p
<timo^> hoe dan?
<OerHeks> pak eens een andere mirror?
<timo^> doe ik als de upgrade klaar is ;)
<smile> doei :)
<Alex______> hi
<CasW> Hallo Alex______
<CasW> Zo, zes underscores... :P
<Alex______> is dat veel?
<CasW> Dat is erg veel.
<Alex______> ok
<Alex______> kunnen jullie me helpen, heb een klein groot probleem
<CasW> Uiteraard, daar zijn wij hier voor :P
<Alex______> ok, ik heb ubuntu gister geïnstraleerd
<Alex______> toen ik hem opnieuw opstarte waren alle witte velden zoals die op word, en zelfs de textbalk hier zwart geworden en de letters wit
<Luckiboy> Alex______, heb je misschien het thema hoog contrast aangezet?
<Alex______> weet ik niet, waar kan ik dat zien
<Luckiboy> Dash -> Uiterlijk -> Thema
<Alex______> yes, het werkt weer
<Alex______> thank you so much!
<Luckiboy> Graag gedaan
<UndiFineD> kleine moeite voor CasW, groot plezier voor Alex______
<UndiFineD> oh en Luckiboy natuurlijk
<CasW> En toch, de moeite was van Luckiboy :P
<UndiFineD> meh, ik heb koffie nodig
<Luckiboy> De grootste problemen hebben de simpelste oplossingen ;)
<Alex______> ja, dit was ecth zo irritant
<Alex______> niet tegen aan te kijken
<Luckiboy> Voor niet-slechtzienden wel ja ;)
<Alex______> wel goed dat het er is natuurlijk
<UndiFineD> zijn er helpers hier die willen weten hoe je van mint weer een native ubuntu systeem kunt maken ?
<lizardkings72> [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<UndiFineD> das niet lief van sdb
<lizardkings72> [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<lizardkings72> is mijn kaartlezer.. Maar hoe krijg ik die melding weg.. Mijn syslog loopt een beetje erg vol. Kaart lezer zit vast in de PC en kan er niet uit.
<lizardkings72> Kan hem ook niet uitzetten in de bios. Er zit geen kaart in de lezen trouwens..
<UndiFineD> klinkt me als hdparm
<lizardkings72> jah maar welke waarde hdparm -d1 /dev/sdb werkte ook niet.
<lizardkings72> root@nassie6:/tftpboot# hdparm /dev/sdb
<lizardkings72> /dev/sdb:
<lizardkings72> SG_IO: bad/missing sense data, sb[]:  70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 multcount     =  0 (off)
<lizardkings72>  readonly      =  0 (off)
<lizardkings72>  readahead     = 256 (on)
<lizardkings72>  geometry      = 1024/0/62, sectors = 0, start = 0
<UndiFineD> hdparm.conf
<UndiFineD> /dev/sdb {
<UndiFineD> 	write_cache = off
<UndiFineD> 	dma = off
<UndiFineD> }
<lizardkings72> moment..
<lizardkings72> na het aanpassen van het filetje de "hdparm /dev/sdb" draaien?
<OerHeks> met sudo
<lizardkings72> heb ik gedaan maar de melding blijft.
<lizardkings72> root@nassie6:/tftpboot# hdparm -d0 -W0 /dev/sdb
<lizardkings72> /dev/sdb:
<lizardkings72>  setting using_dma to 0 (off)
<lizardkings72>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument
<lizardkings72>  setting drive write-caching to 0 (off)
<lizardkings72> SG_IO: bad/missing sense data, sb[]:  70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
<lizardkings72> SG_IO: bad/missing sense data, sb[]:  70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
<lizardkings72>  write-caching = not supported
<UndiFineD> writecaching zet ie dus uit zoals gewenst en dma ook
<lizardkings72> ja maar de melding blijft.
<UndiFineD> de SG_IO regels geven aan dat ie geen disk vind
<lizardkings72> Er zit ook geen disk in.. Ga ik nu wel even doen.. Kijken of de melding ook weg gaat.. moment.
<lizardkings72> Blijft rustig op het console...
<lizardkings72> Heb deze machine van 10.04 naar 12.04 geupgrade...
<lizardkings72> ja hij de melding blijft weg..
<lizardkings72> Morgen nog maar eens uitzoeken hoe ik deze sdb niet meer te zien krijg.. Misschien iets de udev aanpassen..
<lizardkings72> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. USB 2.0 multicard reader
<lizardkings72> Ik ga biertje drinken mannen.. Dank voor jullie hulp.. Morgen weer een dag.
<UndiFineD> :)
<makesabe> Goedenavond, ben zojuist eigenaar geworden van een minilaptop
<makesabe> Hierop staat windows 7 starter geïnstalleerd. Ik wil graag ubuntu er op in een dualboot met windows 7 starter
<makesabe> Kan dat als ik niet een windows 7 starter cd erbij heb?
<RawChid> Volgens mij moet dat gewoon kunnen makesabe...
<RawChid> Die Windows-CD heb je niet nodig om Ubuntu ernaast te zetten
<RawChid> Hey UndiFineD, ben je er ook weer
<makesabe> Maar ik las dat ik eerst nieuwe partities moet maken. Gaat windows er dan niet vanaf?
<UndiFineD> hoi RawChid, ja het gaat weer wat beter thuis, en mijn machientje heeft een vervangend mainboard gekregen waar die even op moest wachten
<RawChid> Goed om te horen. Nou welkom terug :)
<RawChid> makesabe, nee. Je kunt een partitie erbij maken. Maar waarschijnlijk moet je dan wel eerst die Windows-partitie verkleinen
<UndiFineD> makesabe, ubuntu kan zelf partitioneren, of je kunt het handmatig doen
<makesabe> oke en dan krijg ik echt een dual boot, dus niet ubuntu in w7?
<UndiFineD> en dat laatste is wel zo fijn en veilig
<makesabe> Hoe gaat dat handmatig partitioneren?
<UndiFineD> ja, ubuntu installeerd grub, een boot manager en die vind windows op je schijf
<UndiFineD> http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/screens/gparted_1_big.jpg
<UndiFineD> zoeits
<RawChid> makesabe: je kunt met de Installatie-cd van Ubuntu je Windows partitie verkleinen
<RawChid> Zie op http://lcardinaals.wordpress.com/2008/10/19/ubuntu-naast-ms-windows-dual-boot/   "De Microsoft Windows partitie verkleinen" Daar wordt het uitgelegd. De site is een beetje oud. Tegenwoordig mag je ext4 gebruiken ipv ext3.
<makesabe> Kan ik ubuntu ook op een usb stickje zetten ipv cd?
<RawChid> Hier nog een site die het uitlegt: https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/installeren
<JanC> makesabe: ja, op usb-stick zetten is makkelijk
<makesabe> Wat een fijne site dank, heel helder met screenshots.
<RawChid> Die laatste is nieuwer en goed voor de huidige versie, dus ook wel beter
<makesabe> <JanC> hoe werkt dat dan op een stick, want eerder brandde ik de livecd
<JanC> er staat een programma op de image daarvoor, maar je kan ook unetbootin gebruiken
<RawChid> Wil je op Windows een USB met Ubuntu erop maken?
<JanC> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<makesabe> nee vanaf mijn pc met alleen ubuntu
<JanC> in ubuntu zit usb creator
<JanC> of "Opstartschijf aanmaken"
<JanC> makesabe: Nederlandstalige Ubuntu 12.04?
<makesabe> in synaptic zie ik dat usb creator al geinstalleerd is, maar waar vind ik dat programma?
<makesabe> ja dat lijkt me prettig
<JanC> ik bedoel: wat is je huidige Ubuntu?
<makesabe> ooh volgens mij 10.4 , maar zeker weet ik dat niet Kan ik dat ergens checken
<JanC> wat is de versie van usb-creator in synaptic?
<makesabe> usb creator gtk 02.22.3 en usb creator common
<JanC> dat is Ubuntu 10.04 idd.
<JanC> ik denk dat opstartschijf maken daar ergens in het systeemmenu zat
<makesabe> Maar ik heb nu via Unetbootin iets gedownload en op stick gezet. Die stick nu in laptop gestoken
<makesabe> daar moet ik nu een distribution en version selecteren die ik wil downloaden. Wat is wijsheid?
<makesabe> Het wordt te laat voor mij ik probeer het morgen weer verder. Weltrusten en dank zover
<Alex______> ok... waarom krijg ik python niet  geïnstraleerd
<OerHeks> Hoe doe je dat en welke error krijg je?
<Alex______> via de terminal
<Alex______> er gebeurt gewoon helemaal NIETS
<Alex______> ik heb het nu een aantal keer geprobeerd
<StefandeVries> Wat heb je geprobeerd?
<OerHeks> probeer gewoon softwarecentrum ? python 2.7 is standaard aanwezig.
<OerHeks> ( of even synaptic installeren, gedetaillerde softwarecentrum )
<Alex______> (sudo apt-get install python2.7)
<Alex______> en
<Alex______> sudo apt-get install python 2.7
<Alex______> en gewoon zonder versie
<Alex______> ah, ik zal het proberen
<Alex______> het spijt me, ik heb het pas sinds gisteren
<OerHeks> grinnik
<OerHeks> open softwarecentrum, tiep python en voila
<Alex______> thanks
<Alex______> jmaar, het gaat al beter dan gister
<Alex______> binnenkort stel ik geen vragen meer waardoor ik op een noob lijk (hoop ik)
<JanC> python is gewoon standaard geïnstalleerd
<JanC> dus uiteraard gebeurt er "niets"
<OerHeks> Ik dacht even dat je een progje wilde laten draaien op Python3, die kun je er rustig naast installeren.
<UndiFineD> wat doet mijn harddisk toch ? oja, ik had backups gepland om 01.00
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-17
<UndiFineD> goede vaderdag
<Guest32357> hey, ik had een vraagje. ik heb net vandaag voor het eerst ubuntu geïnstalleerd en als hij opstart komt er een melding met: Er is geen basisbestandssysteem gedefinieerd, gelieve dit te herstellen vanuit het schijfindelingsmenu. Mijn vraag nu is, hoe kom ik in dat schijfindelingsmenu?
<Shaggy1nc> hi
<Shaggy1nc> is er iets als System76 met PowerPC?
<UndiFineD> voor powerpc moet je toch tegenwoordig bij ibm zijn ?
<UndiFineD> en ubuntu doet tegenwoordig geen powerpc meer
<Shaggy1nc> hmm
<Shaggy1nc> apple ook niet, das 't voornaamste probleem
<Shaggy1nc> powerpc was altijd hét argument voor de mac
<Shaggy1nc> linux draaide er altijd goed op, er waren immers weinig powerpcs dus alles wat er was werd dan wel ondersteund
<UndiFineD> maar heb je perse een powerpc nodig ?
<Shaggy1nc> misschien niet
<Shaggy1nc> iig een pc waar zo veel mogelijk op draait/naar geport wordt
<Shaggy1nc> haiku, aros, 'rare systemen'
<Shaggy1nc> dus een systeem dat iig veel gebruikers kent onder de OSS-community
<Shaggy1nc> Linus Torvalds heeft trouwens ooit gezegd dat PowerPC een van zijn favorieten was
<Shaggy1nc> geloof ik, moment
<UndiFineD> bedoel je niet alpha ?
<UndiFineD> ik weet niet of het nog steeds waar is, maar voor zover ik weet is een next-gen processor 256 bit, waarbij 128bits systemen worden overgeslagen, de reden: utf16
<Shaggy1nc> alpha is toch duur?
<JanC> Linus had ooit lang geleden een PowerMac ja  :p
<JanC> nu al lang niet meer
<JanC> toch niet als hoofdsysteem
<Shaggy1nc> Hipster Linus Torvalds: Using Macs before it was cool...
<JanC> alpha wordt ook al lang niet meer gemaakt
<Shaggy1nc> maar wordt er dan alléén maar x86 en ARM gemaakt?
<Shaggy1nc> ARM desk(net)tops zijn wel te vinden
<JanC> en MIPS en POWER en zelfs nog een paar Itanium, en nog wat andere
<JanC> en SPARC uiteraard
<JanC> misschien kan je zelfs wel ergens een OpenRISC vinden...
<JanC> en dan zijn er uitaraard ook nog een hoop embeded architecturen
<Shaggy1nc> hmm
<Shaggy1nc> goed.
<Shaggy1nc> Op de mac na, wat is de populairste laptop onder linux gebruikers?
<Shaggy1nc> met vanzelfsprekend de meeste support onder de meeste distros/ossen
<OerHeks> Lenovo is wel aardig.
<Shaggy1nc> ik heb nu een ThinkPad :)
<OerHeks> maar je kan beter vragen welke chipset/ hybride video .. dat laatste is nog vol in ontwikkeling.
<Shaggy1nc> ahh
<Shaggy1nc> ivm X11
<Shaggy1nc> die dus niet kan switchen
<OerHeks> er is een certified lijstje
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Shaggy1nc> die van mij was ook 'certified'
<Shaggy1nc> maar de wifi en ati geven af en toe probleempjes
<Shaggy1nc> want blijkbaar was in dit geval een andere laptop ge certified (met intel ipv amd)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-10
<ichat> goede morgen:P
<wolfje> Hoi
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Hoi
<bensa> goedemiddag ben bezig om te beslissen de overstap te maken naar ubuntu in de plaats van windows kan iemand mij hier uitleggen hoe en wat omtrend ubuntu
<bensa> merk namaelijk dat mijn pc met windows bestuuring heel raar gaat doen en lijkt een eigen leven te leiden
<ichat> bensa,  als je vragen hebt zul je toch wel iets specifieker moeten zijn,  er valt heel wat te lezen over ubuntu  er zijn meer dan genoeg filmpjes op ubuntu, en als je een vraga hebt is die wel bijna zeker al eens beantwoord,    dus om hier geen verhaal van een uur te plaatsen beantwoord ik liever heel concrete vragen
<ichat> hi CasW
<bensa> nou concreet werkt het net zo makkelijk als beweerd en draait alles op ubuntu
<CasW> 'morgen, ichat
<bensa> ben namelijk nogal een online-gamer is dit normaal mogelijk met ubuntu als besturingsprogramma
<ichat> bensa,  of het makkelijk werkt,  dat hangt af van wat je gewend bent,     en of alles draait neej,  ubuntu is geen windows,   al kun je wel heel veel  dezelfde of vergelijkbare programma's vinden en kun je als je eenmaal wat meer kennis hebt sommige windows programma in wine laten draaieen
<ichat> over die online gamers er zijn duizenden online games sommige  webbased anderen in flash weer anderen in java  nog weer anderen  als windows programma's
<bensa> oke heb hier nog een pc staan ga ik die als proef gebruiken ik kan dus ubuntu gewoon windows laten overschrijven of eerst helemaal verwijderen?
<ichat> als je de ubuntu cd erin steekt kun je zelf kiezen wat je wilt
<ichat> maar als het een reserve pc is waar geen bestanden op staan die je nog niet elders hebt,   dan is  overschrijven wel de makkelijkste manier
<bensa> dat is via cd maar door middel van downloaden rechtstreeks of moet ik eerst het ubuntu bestand op cd zetten?
<bensa> sorry voor alle vragen maar ja wordt een beetje wanhopig met al dat gestuntel via windows
<bensa> alles loopt vast vandaar
<ichat> bensa,  je kunt het beste eeen iso bestandje op een cd rw  branden
<ichat> of een dvd-rw
<bensa> oke ik ga het proberen werkt het niet geen man overboord die andere pc is toch al afgeschreven
<Mickey> ha wolfje
<wolfje> Hey mickey
 * wolfje heeft n tussenuur op school :/
<Mickey> lekker toch
<StefandeVries> Ik zit te leren op d euni.
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, nu even niet.
<Mickey> ik zit thuis op de bank
<StefandeVries> Nu even koffie en slacken.
<Mickey> te krabben aan
<Mickey> oh sorry TMI
<ichat> hi gentle peoples
<wolfje> ichat: Hey
<Mickey> oh oh
<Mickey> linus is zo lief
<StefandeVries> Hi ichat.
<Mickey> kan #ubuntu-nl een voorbeeld aan nemen
<ichat> Mickey, ?
<Mickey> of beter nog offtopic kanaal
<Mickey> "Er is meer dan ik zou willen, maar niets ziet er bijzonder eng uit”, aldus Torvalds. “Gaat heen en test. En wederom: zorg er alsjeblieft voor dat ik jou en je huisdieren niet hoef te vervloeken.”
<wolfje> Mickey: LOL
<Mickey> "“Als ik weer pull requests krijg die alleen clean-ups bevatten of zinloze herhaling, zal ik daarop terugkomen en nieuwe manieren vinden om jou, je moeder en je overleden hamster te beledigen”, schrijft Torvalds in zijn gebruikelijke stijl. “Dus doe dat niet. Stuur me alleen fixes voor serieuze problemen.”"
<Mickey> Dus wolfje zo lief zijn ze
<Mickey> die linux community
<ichat> haha
<ichat> linus is af en toe zo lekker wereldvreemd
<wolfje> Mickey: Gelukkig ben jij veel liever :D\
<Mickey> ik hou niet van de verbieberisering van de samenleving
<Mickey> kweek je alleen maar softies van
<Mickey> /van/mee
<ichat> Mickey,  ik zeg niet dat ie ongelijk heeft
<Mickey> ik hou wel van die grof gebekte manier
<StefandeVries> Dat geloof ik meteen.
<Mickey> ach zeik toch niet zo
<Mickey> ...
<Mickey> :P
<ichat> Mickey,  ik heb wolfje uitgedaagd om een   soort gmail checker  te bouwen die ook berichten zoals   uit google + kan tonen ...  en weergeven in een apparte (embedded) browser  -  geen tijdslimiet  wanneer het af moet zijn,  maar als het 'm lukt heb ik nog een bol.com code
<Mickey> ROFLMAO
<ichat> wil jij er mede op toe zien dat ie niet valsspeeld en er ook iets van leert ;)
<Mickey> ik heb nog een ander kanaal waar hij welkom is
<Mickey> vind StefandeVries en Coolepascal vast leuk
<ichat> Mickey,  ?
<Mickey> oh ander irc channel
<Mickey> maar dan kan hij ook niet vals spelen
<Mickey> normaal verwijs ik n00bs naar #ubuntu-nl
<StefandeVries> En dan wat?
<Mickey> maar ja....dat kan niet echt meer
<ichat> StefandeVries,   - aan wie vroeg je dat?
<StefandeVries> Mickey, uiteraard.
<Mickey> die gast die altijd onzin poneerd
<Mickey> lol
<Mickey> " Here's how to rate this movie. If High School was tough to get through and you've never actually read a book that doesn't have pictures. This movie isn't for you. If you can out drink and out fight every guy in your trailerpark, this is not your kind of movie. If you can read big words and spell words with more than 2 syllables you might like this movie. 'nuf said. "
<ichat> idd nuf said
<ichat> eigenlijk zelfs te veel
<Mickey> mwah
<Mickey> ik vindhet wel een mooie omschrijving
<Mickey> ik ben altijd bang met een film als ik die download dat het zo'n herseloze hollywood productie is
<Mickey> ala: die hard
<ichat> die hard, zouden ze moeten verbieden
<ichat> gewoon om dat het op je beeld toveren van elke pixel een waste of engergy is
<Mickey> mp
<Mickey> heb je wel eens de top 100 van films gezien
<Mickey> omg
<ichat> ben niet echt een !statsH*
<ichat> r
<ichat> dus dat soort lijstjes gaan wel een beetje aan me voorbij ;)
<Mickey> het verklaard een hoop
<Mickey> of om een StefandeVries te quoten
<Mickey> "Zolang er nog mensen zijn die de Telegraaf citeren over Kim Holland zijn we ver verwijderd van
<Mickey> wereldvrede."
<ichat> dat is wel een uitspraak zeg
<wolfje> Hoi
<JanC> woorden met twee lettergrepen spellen?  dat is ongeveer voor 8-jarigen dus?  ;)
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<RAMMSTEIN> Hoi
<RAMMSTEIN> Zo\
<lordievader> ... :(
<RAMMSTEIN> lordievader, ?
<RAMMSTEIN> brb
<Pommes_> Hallo, Na veel problemen nu eindelijk ubuntu 12.04 geinstalleerd op mijn desktop echter bij het mail programma Thunderbird gaat ontvangen van verschillende mailadressen prima maar verzenden gaat niet. Wie kan mij even op weg helpen.
<wolfje> Hoi
<Pommes_> Hoi wolfje
<wolfje> hoi Pommes_
<Pommes_> kun jij mij helpen met mijn vraag?
<lordievader> Pommes_: Wat voor een error krijg je?
<wolfje> Pommes_: Welke vraag?
<Pommes_> verzenden via smtp gaat niet instellingen zijn exact gelijk aan mijn windows pc
<wolfje> ubuntu s geen windows he
<commandoline> Pommes_: ook de poortnummers, wel/niet ssl gebruiken, etc.?
<Pommes_> nee maar de instellingen vwb e mail etc moeten toch gelijk zijn? en de poortnummers zijn ook gelijk.
<wolfje> Is het trouwens mogelijk om flash te krijgen p lynx? Aangezien ik weinig info krijg hierover op google
<Pommes_> De foutmelding is kan geen verbinding maken met de smtp server time out probleem
<wolfje> Ben je verbonden me tinternet?
<wolfje> Is je server verbonden met internet?
<commandoline> wolfje: (flash/lynx): nee.
<Pommes_> ja met firefox kan ik gewoon surfen
<lordievader> wolfje: Flash = Gui, Lynx != gui.
<wolfje> commandoline: Dacht ik al!
<wolfje> lordievader: Haha, oke
<wolfje> lordievader: Is ook de bedoeling
<wolfje> Maar dacht misschien kan ik wel films enz gebruiken
<lordievader> Pommes_: Je weet zeker dat alle instellingen correct zijn? Welke provider gebruik je?
<Pommes_> ziggo
<lordievader> wolfje: Tenzij je een framebuffer versie van flash ergens vandaan kunt halen...
<wolfje> commandoline: Weet jij een goede pyqt tut voor beginners(geen youtube/plaatjes!)
<lordievader> wolfje: links2 heeft support for images.
<wolfje> lordievader: links 2 = images lynx  != images?
<commandoline> wolfje: browsen doen gewone mensen gewoon met GUI, hoor (ja ik weet het, gewaagde opmerking ;)). http://zetcode.com/tutorials/pyqt4/
<wolfje> hey lord4163.
<lordievader> wolfje: Die statement is gewoon fout...
<lord4163> wolfje: hallo
<lordievader> Dat*
<wolfje> commandoline: Niet op ubuntu mini :P
<wolfje> lordievader: Oke
<commandoline> wolfje: en trouwens, hoe stel je je PyQt4 proberen voor zonder GUI?
<lordievader> wolfje: Lynx heeft voor zover ik weet geen support voor images.
<wolfje> commandoline: vim en g++?
<wolfje> lordievader: oke.
<lordievader> Pommes_: Heb je dit gelezen? https://www.ziggo.nl/#klantenservice/hulp-bij-e-mail/instellingen/tabs/2/instellingen-e-mail-versleuteld-verzenden/
<Mickey> hmm
<Mickey> wat wil je versleuteld mailen?
<lordievader> Documentatie van Ziggo is best wel slecht...
<Mickey> ziggo is voor pleps
<wolfje> Mickey: Zeg wat je wil zeggen?
<wolfje> Hey ik heb ziggo!
<Mickey> wolfje: wat wil je met mail en encryptie?
 * Mickey geeft nog wel eens workshops/les er over :P
<wolfje> Bij ons in de buurt kan je verder ook niks....
<wolfje> Mickey: Wil ik niet?
<Mickey> hmmm
<Mickey> k
<commandoline> half nederland heeft ziggo. Kunnen we die discussie even in -offtopic houden? Mickey: het mailprobleem is niet van wolfje, maar van Pommes_.
<wolfje> Oh wacht
<wolfje> Bedenk me nu iets.
<Mickey> commandoline: ja, als ik in offtopic mag
<wolfje> Hoe wil ik een gui gaan programmeren zonder gui (facepalm)
<Mickey> zo lang dat niet kan
<Mickey> klagen mag bij Foad
<wolfje> Mickey: Maak een ander kanaal
<Mickey> wolfje: ncurses
<wolfje> ncurses
<wolfje> ?
<Mickey> cli gui libs
<lord4163> wolfje: ##programming
<Mickey> maar had jij geen huiswerk
<Mickey> van zowel ichat als onze pascal
<wolfje> Mickey: Klopt
<wolfje> Alles op zn tijd!
<commandoline> Pommes_: thunderbird heeft de instellingen voor uitgaande mail trouwens helemaal onderaan het lijstje staan, dus niet bij de instellingen van de mailadressen zelf. Even voor de zekerheid.
<Pommes_> SMTP instellingen zijn precies zo als ziggo opgeeft.
<wolfje> Maar ik moet eerst ontdekken hoe loops werken, en hoe the fuck ik die ooit zou moeten toepassen :/
<Pommes_> Leuk micky dat help echt :(
<lordievader> Pommes_: Heb je een firewall aanstaan?
<lordievader> wolfje: Let op je taalgebruik.
<wolfje> Pommes_: Heb je je server wel aan?
<wolfje> lordievader: Sorry!
<Mickey> wat lordievader ?
<Mickey> omg
<Mickey> wolfje: alles draait om loops
<Pommes_> even kijken waar zie ik dat in ubuntu 12.04
<Mickey> zonder loops moet je alles herhalen en harcoden
<Mickey> hardcoden
<wolfje> Mickey: Oh?
<Mickey> eens kijken voor een voorbeeld
<wolfje> Mickey: Jah, laat mij dat nou net gedaan hebben :P
<Mickey> ja, dat is dus not done
<Mickey> dan is het alleen maar toepasbaar op die ene usercase
<Mickey> met loops kan je dat dynamisch maken
<SWAT> offtopic praat graag in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, sowieso niet hier, zeker niet als er mensen zijn die hulp proberen te krijgen
<wolfje> Mickey: Daarom moet ik loops gebruiken, alleen heb die nooit gebruikt!
<lordievader> Mickey: ?
<wolfje> SWAT: Mickey an daar neit in en dit is ontopic! :P
<wolfje> Het gaat om programmeren in ubuntu :D
<wolfje> XDD
<Mickey> de vraag over smtp is net zo relevant als coding mbt raakvlakken met ubuntu
<lordievader> Mickey: Een timeout kan best komen door een te strak afgestelde firewall.
<wolfje> Mickey: Ben ik helemaal mee eens, de politie(swat) snapt dar alleen niet :P
<Mickey> er kan altijd geswat worden, dat ben ik ook op offtopic
<wolfje> haha
<wolfje> Mickey: Denk dat punks er niet welkom zijn :D
<wolfje> Mickey: Maar zou je me gewoon even kunnen helpen met loops? Ik vraag niet om te helpen met de opdracht! Alleen hoe het werkt!
<Mickey> wolfje: kijk
<Mickey> http://bin.tiny-host.nl/m195fb02
<Mickey> dat is een stuk code van mij
<Mickey> bedenk nu maar eens waarom ik een for each loop gebruik
<Pommes_> nou met dit forum schiet ik niet veel op had gehoopt hulp te vinden als newbee met ubuntu.!!!!
<wolfje> Hoe selecteer je een link in irssi zonder muis?
<wolfje> Pommes_: Met deze informatie kommen we ver...
<Pommes_> ja net zo ver als ik
<wolfje> Pommes_: Je bent anders aardig goed geholpen.
<Pommes_> door wie ik kan nog steeds niets verzenden.
<wolfje> Pommes_: Kunnen wij daar iets aan doen?
<Mickey> Pommes_: kan je connectie maken met de smtp
<Mickey> server?
<commandoline> Pommes_: als de instellingen van de smtp-server kloppen, je hebt geen firewall draaien (standaard is dat niet het geval), en verzenden werkt wel vanaf een andere computer, dan weten wij het ook niet meer, helaas.
<Pommes_> nee
<Mickey> commandoline: laat hem een netcat doen
<Pommes_> thanks ga zelf wel verder prutsen.ps ik ben een nieuwe onervaren gebruiker van ubuntu
<Mickey> Pommes_: sommige isp blokken alle 25 poorten
<Mickey> wat vaag is
<wolfje> Pommes_: Als je ons zou behandeld hoef je geen hulp e verwachten, n beetje liever mag wel hoor :)
<Mickey> wolfje: o-0
<wolfje> Mickey: wat? Ik ben ook nog redelijk nieuw met ubuntu!
<Pommes_> zeg lieverds :) :) :), als nieuwe gebruiker zoek ik een klein beetje assistentie. ik snap niets van linux en heb gewoon het programma gedownload en geinstalleerd,
<wolfje> Pommes_: Welk programma?
<Mickey> Pommes_: http://port25.icannotconnect.com/
<Pommes_> ubuntu 12.04
<wolfje> Pommes_: ubuntu is een besturings syseem
<wolfje> systeem
<wolfje> Bestaand uit meer dan een programma!
<commandoline> wolfje: Pommes_ heeft al eerder Ubuntu & Thunderbird genoemd. Wat is daar niet duidelijk aan?
<lordievader> Pommes_: Weet je wat de terminal is?
 * wolfje gaat op jacht! auahahw!
<wolfje> commandoline: Omdat ik niet op hem lette :)
<Mickey> wolfje: ff rustig aub
<wolfje> Maar ik ga
<Pommes_> ja ik weet wat de terminal is
<Mickey> swat: ik stel ongevraagde queries niet op prijs
<ichat> Mickey,  met het makkelijkste voorbeeld van een loop chat je nu ;)
<Mickey> ichat: tja
<StefandeVries> Handige escape voor cirkelredeneringen: "Max. recursion depth exceeded!"
<ichat> hoe groot zou een gemiddelde 'laptop'  zijn als er geen loops bestonden
<ichat> en dan bedoel ik dus  niet dat er dus geen zou bestaan want dat is flauw
<wolfje>  /back
<Mickey> als je loops niet begrijpt dan begrijp je coding niet
<Mickey> dead easy
<wolfez> Mickey, Als ik coding niet begrijp, dan houd het in dat ik het niet kan, dan had ik het nooit werkende gekregen :-)
<wolfez> dead easy
<Mickey>  *zucht*
<wolfez> Mickey, met *zucht* kommen we niet veel verden dan meer *gezucht*
<StefandeVries> Met loops kom je wel verder.
<Mickey> af en toe zou je wensen dat de dienstplicht terugkwam.
<Mickey> StefandeVries:  ;)
<Mickey> Ha kameraad commandoline
<Mickey> ehh CoolePascal
<Mickey> wolfez heeft weer veel vragen
<wolfez> Mickey, Dat weet ie al!
<wolfez> Mickey, Je hoeft niet alles aan hem te vertellen, weet je dat dat ook onbeleefd is"
<wolfez> Mickey, En niet vertellen als je niet weet dat ik nu aan het expirmenteren ben met while
<wolfez> Alleen ben ik iets vergeten waaroor n jaar ineens heel veel maanden heeft
<wolfez> ps hoi commandoline
<wolfez> hou CoolePascal
<Mickey> lol
<CoolePascal> yo wolfez
<CoolePascal> grin
<wolfez> hoi CoolePascal
<wolfez> DOei
<CoolePascal> Mickey wel lief zijn tegen mijn studenten anders heb ik niets meer te mopperen
<Mickey> ik heb medelij CoolePascal
<CoolePascal> met wolfez of met mij ;0
<wolfez> Hoi
<wolfez> *** ouders ook...
<CoolePascal> ouders ???
<wolfez> Ah vind je het raar, ben n ; vergeter
<Mickey> we volgen het leerproces van wolfez per minuut
<CoolePascal> Mickey soms lijkt het wel of jij strenger bent dan ik
<Mickey> ik wenste dat robert er was
<StefandeVries> Wie?
<CoolePascal> hier ?
<CoolePascal> Mickey toch
<CoolePascal> Robert zou hier niet aleen meteen geroyeerd worden hij zou het ook niert overleven
<CoolePascal> maar ja... er zou dan wel een frisse wind waaien dat wel
<Mickey> Robert, oude kameraad
<Mickey> perlmonk
<Mickey> en vresselijk hard als je niet oplet
<CoolePascal> ik spreek Robert elke dag... net nog
<wolfez> OK
<CoolePascal> Mickey, fyi als je wilt scoren maak dan wat lekkers te eten voor Robert, hij heeft momenteel niets in huis
<CoolePascal> Stefan ik denk niet dat jij en Robert goed door de zelfde deur kunnen.
<CoolePascal> maar goed je weet maar nooit
<CoolePascal> het kan raar gaan in het leven
<Mickey> mm Hij is apart
<Mickey> Hij woont in Zoetemeer, arme robbie
<Mickey> ik wil wel wat links voedsel voor hem maken
<CoolePascal> eetie wel hoor
<wolfje> Hmm dat ging mis met loops XD
<wolfje> tip 1> gebruik geen: cin.get()
<CoolePascal> wat kan daar nu mis aan gaan ? het is zo fundemnelteel
<CoolePascal> wolfje stap eens af van die domme stream onzin    gewoon printf scanf gebruiken
<CoolePascal> of voor mijn part getstring
<wolfje> In c++?
<Mickey> eerst C
<CoolePascal> ja
<wolfje> c?
<CoolePascal> Maikel heegt gelijk
<Mickey> voordat je een triathlon rent, leer je ook eerst lopen
<CoolePascal> eerst c  dan c++
<wolfje> AHRGG
<CoolePascal> c++ is geen triatlon maar een andere manier van denken
<Mickey> ;)
<CoolePascal> met c leer je programeren
<wolfje> Maikeltje: Had je dat niet iets eerder kunnen zeggen?
<CoolePascal> en met c leer je de vervelende eigenschappen van een cmputer
<Mickey> zijn final exam: een push doen naar Linus
<Mickey> en als hij dan niet gespanked wordt
<Mickey> :P
<wolfje> CoolePascal, Waarom wil ik die niet kennen?!
<wolfje> Oke, een ding weet ik! Ik heb een while loop nodig :D
<CoolePascal> Wolfje omdat Robert per direct gehakt van je maakt hij is niet zo vriendelijjk en vergevingsgezind als Maikel
<Mickey> oh
<wolfje> CoolePascal, Oke
<StefandeVries> Mickey is maar een softie hoor.
<Mickey> Met de juiste benadering wel
<wolfje> CoolePascal, Het maakt mij nit zo uit, vind het alleen laag om over iemand t epraten achter zn rug om
<Mickey> o-0
<Mickey> Ik denk dat hij persoonlijk geniet van die status die ikhem geef
<CoolePascal> Wolfje doe ik nooit zoals maikel ooit zei ik strijd altijd met open vizier
<CoolePascal> ben het verder wel met je eens wolfje
<Mickey> Ik rekende net terug en toen was jij 4 toen wij al aan het perl'en waren
<wolfje> CoolePascal, schieten met een sniper met n visier dat dcht is waar je niet doorheen kan kijken is ook hee moeilijk indderdaad.
<wolfje> Mickey, En nu?
<CoolePascal> maar geloof me ik Stefan of Maikel zeggen niets over jou of iemand anders dat we je niet in het gezicht durven zeggen
<CoolePascal> Wolfje geen idee wat is je probleem
<CoolePascal> waar loop je vast
<wolfje> eeh
<wolfje> nou niet....
<wolfje> Want moet weer bezig met c
<wolfje> dus
<Mickey> ja en hou dat eens vast
<wolfje> Hoewel dat niet moeilijk kan zijn aangezien  c++ gebaseerd is op c
<wolfje> Mickey, Dat zie ik dan wel weer.
<CoolePascal> wolfje
<CoolePascal> wat je tot nog toe gedaan hebt
<CoolePascal> is welhaast c
<wolfje> Ja pascal
<CoolePascal> geen  c++
<CoolePascal> dus
<CoolePascal> je hoeft nog geen extra moeite te doen
<wolfje> CoolePascal, Het is toch echt c++
<CoolePascal> waar baseer je dat op ?
<wolfje> want c = printf en c++ is cout
<wolfje> en
<CoolePascal> wat is het verschil tussen c en c++ ?
<StefandeVries> printf kan je ook in C++ gebruiken.
<CoolePascal> nee wolfje dat is niet zo
<CoolePascal> ik gebruik nooit cout en cin
<wolfje> c = scanf c++ = cin
<CoolePascal> altijd printf en scan f
<wolfje> CoolePascal, Ik wel
<wolfje> kan je cout gebruiken in c?
<CoolePascal> terwijl ik toch echt  c en c++ gebruiken
<CoolePascal> geen idee nooit geprobeerd
<CoolePascal> ik wil formatted text
<StefandeVries> wolfje: nee.
<StefandeVries> Polymorfie etc.
<CoolePascal> maar wolfje
<wolfje> StefandeVries, Dus alleen in c++
<CoolePascal> je gaat over de essentie heen
<wolfje> CoolePascal, Ja?
<CoolePascal> wat is het essentiele verschil tussen c en c++
<CoolePascal> en
<CoolePascal> jhoe bereikt men dat
<wolfje> Ik zeg alleen wat ik gedaan heb echt c++ is
<CoolePascal> want
<wolfje> Maar c++ is gebaseerd op c
<CoolePascal> C++ is in essentie gewoon C met een proecompiler
<wolfje> dus zal er weinig verschil in zitten
<wolfje> maar
<CoolePascal> hmmm nee
<wolfje> Misschien n idee
<CoolePascal> c++ is een andere denkwijze
<CoolePascal> meer niet
<JanC> CoolePascal, dat was het ooit, maar niet meer tegenwoordig
<wolfje> Zal ik es beginnen?\
<CoolePascal> JanC klopt ten dele... er is nu een compiler die rudimantair het zelfded doet
<JanC> je kan natuurlijk elke taal naar elke taal compileren, maar C++ --> C is niet echt nuttig meer tegenwoordig
<JanC> tenzij als bootstrap of zo
<CoolePascal> tja jan ik praat over die gutte alte zeiten
<CoolePascal> toen Borland nog maar net bestond he
<wolfje> CoolePascal, Bitte klappe halten :P
<JanC> Borland had meteen een C++ compiler  :)
<wolfje> Kein deutchs jah!
<CoolePascal> Wolfje... het is 'Maul halten'
<wolfje> klappe
<CoolePascal> of
<wolfje> maul of klapp
<wolfje> e
<CoolePascal> 'klappe zu'
<wolfje> fresse halten
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> wolfje
<wolfje> ja
<CoolePascal> wel een  beetje beleeft zijn tegen MENEER COOLEPASCAL he !!!!
<CoolePascal> anders in de hoek
<CoolePascal> doen ze dat tegenwoordig nog]
<wolfje> Welke hoek? Mijn kammer is rond!
<CoolePascal> scholieren in de hoek zetten ?
<wolfje> Nope
<CoolePascal> ronde kamer
<CoolePascal> vandaar dat je gek wordt
<wolfje> CoolePascal, Nee! Ben gek geboren
<Mickey> lol
<Mickey> zuurstof gebrek enzo
<wolfje> En eb er geen last van
<Mickey> doet rare dingen met je
<wolfje> en trouwens men kamer is gewoon
<wolfje> ja eat os het
<wolfje> tent vormig ofsow? Zit op zolder
<wolfje> He jongens
<wolfje> Ik ga ff naar de stad fietsen
<wolfje> Met mn pa ff naar de mac n milkshake halen en weer terug (20 kilometer fietsen voor n milkshake)
<StefandeVries> Heb je hem er meteen af.
<wolfje> Ach ja
<wolfje> dat heb ik met mn adhd toch gelijk als je weet hoe ik hier zit
<wolfje> Maar doei he ff omkleden
 * wolfje wolfjes hebben ook beweging nodig. Hoewel ik een grote wolf ben!
<CoolePascal> ohh ?
<ichat> je moet maar niets te doen hebben
<Mickey> dat herken ik
<CoolePascal> ik heb altijd wel wat te doen
<Mickey> ik ook ja
<StefandeVries> Zoals nieuwe programmeurs pesten?
<CoolePascal> nou
<CoolePascal> ik heb toch net iets meer plezier
<CoolePascal> aan Stefan pesten
<StefandeVries> Dat weet ik.
<CoolePascal> ja.. het is dan ook erg jammer dat ik daar niet zo heel goed in ben ;(
<StefandeVries> Ook dat klopt/
<commandoline> kunnen we hier nu weer ontopic? Dank.
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<CoolePascal> wat is momenteel ontopic dan /
<Mickey> Ja, dat vrag ik mij nu ook altijd af
<CoolePascal> ach ach Rene Schoenmaker heeft ook weer eens een artikel gekloddert man man man kan die gast niet voor de Telegraaf gaan schrijven
<StefandeVries> "Offtopic - Offtopic chat wordt gedoogd, mits er niemand aanwezig is die hulp nodig heeft. Zodra er iemand is die hulp nodig heeft, moet alle offtopic chat gestopt worden."
<StefandeVries> Lijkt me duidelijk.
<Mickey> ik krijg last van mijn collum
<Mickey> ehh colon
<CoolePascal> ??
<CoolePascal> hahahaha
<CoolePascal> The use of COBOL cripples the mind; its teaching should, therefore, be regarded as a criminal offense.
<CoolePascal> Edsger W. Dijkstra.
<CoolePascal> die Edsger toch
<CoolePascal> die was gewoon nog fundementalistischr dan ik
<Mickey> Dag foad
<wolfje> hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<wolfje> hoi
<wolfje> BAh
<wolfje> krijg allemaal van die bank mails
<wolfje> dat mn internet bankieren geblokeerd is :
<Mickey> eigen server regelen en succes met header and body checks :)
<Mickey>  /^(From|Return-Path):.*\Rabobank\b/i REJECT [Spam detected 2033]
<wolfje> Mickey, ? ik zit inmiddels bij 1 bij abn 2 bij rabo 3 bij sns
<wolfje> LOL
<Mickey>  /Uw Online Bankieren wordt geblokkeerd/ REJECT Spamn, no thanks. 426
<wolfje> haha
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-11
<maikel_> zo
<maikel_> kijk Swat zit weer dingen op te leggen
<maikel_> 11:51 < Mickey> Ah weer een ban zonder dat die wordt uitgelegd aan d rest
<maikel_> 11:51 -!- #ubuntu-nl Cannot send to channel
<maikel_> zo rollen ze
<maikel_> geen uitleg
<maikel_> gewoon hop
<maikel_> censuur
<StefandeVries> Zo rollen ze.
<maikel_> Ach ik heb volgens mij al bewezen dat ik mij ergens in vast gebeten heb
<maikel_> Hey swat
<maikel_> doe eens een mute
<maikel_> ja
<StefandeVries> O.
<SWAT> uitleg kan en mag iemand altijd vragen (sterker nog, als je het ECHT niet weet, graag). Een priveberichtje wordt ook beantwoordt
<Nomen> hey swat
<Nomen> heb je de hele dag?
<StefandeVries> Nou, leg eens uit dan.
<Nomen> of gaan we verder met dit gedoe
<Nomen> hoe ver wil je het spelen?
<SWAT> StefandeVries: uitleg heb ik gegeven in het teamkanaal.
<StefandeVries> Aha.
<StefandeVries> Fijn dat dat ook even vermeld wordt.
<Nomennescio> hoeveel ranges. hoeveel tijd
<StefandeVries> Ik vraag me af hoe je verwacht dat iemand die uitleg dan meekrijgt.
<StefandeVries> Als in, degene die het aangaat.
<StefandeVries> Of moet diegene maar ruiken dat het in een "verborgen" kanaal wordt uitgelegd?
<SWAT> StefandeVries: misschien heb ik iemand al een query gestuurd? Misschien kan men mij ook een query sturen?
<lord4163> Hallotjes :)
<lord4163> Hoop dat het hier leuker is dan bij die Windows schapen :P
<StefandeVries> Wie weet.
<lord4163> StefandeVries: http://imgur.com/YRhcnty,bw0DLNr,CLBa4Vk,9EMwZqv,Ye3vw7J,NoCidB7,IOelz2Y,CQ85n9d,YaOde8w
<lord4163> StefandeVries: Word je moe van zulke mensen die niks aan willen nemen .....
<StefandeVries> Ik ken er nog wel een paar.
<StefandeVries> ook hier.
<lord4163> StefandeVries: In die tijd had ik kunnen programmeren :P
<StefandeVries> Dat ben ik ook maar gaan doen nu.
<exalt_> Hallo
<exalt_> wanneer ik een vm (win7) aan heb en ik lock mijn host, wordt mijn vm afgesloten, waarom gebeurt dat /
<exalt_> ?
<commandoline> exalt_: hier doet 'ie dat niet (Unity, saucy), dus ik gok dat het een bug is.
<exalt_> commandoline: jammer het heeft al een aantalkeer tot data verlies geleden
<bathman> iemand hier die kaas heeft gegeten van touchscreen in ubuntu?
<exalt_> is dat niet een beetje zonden van je touchscreen bathman? ontopic: ik dat dat vrijweinig mensen hier dat hebben
<exalt_> wat is je vraag precies ?
<maikel2> Goedenavond
<maikel2> Alles goed hier
<lord4163> Nee
<lord4163> maikel2: Verstand van Apache? :P
<maikel2> Ja
<maikel2> Wel op phone niet zo snel
<maikel2> Ik hooree dat je offtopic op offtopic was vab wolfje
<lord4163> maikel2: Hoe kan ik poort 8080 er aan toevoegen? Ik heb Listen 8080 toegevoegd aan /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<lord4163> maikel2: zo ben ik :P
<maikel2> Hmm in sites aviable
<maikel2> 000default
<maikel2> Je doet dat per virtual host
<maikel2> Ff reloaden daarna
<lord4163> maikel2: Hmmm ik snap er niks van, in WAMP ging dat veel makkelijker? :O
<maikel2> Dat u s appke?
<maikel2> Hier leer je wat van ipv geklik
<lord4163> maikel2: Nee hoor daar had je volgens mij een variabel, het werkt nu, maar ik wil hem graag OOK op poort 80 houden? :)
<maikel2> Extra virtual host
<maikel2> Dus dupliceer bestand enzi
<maikel2> Of kopier text en plaats het onder die andere
<lord4163> maikel2: Top ga dat proberen danku :)
<maikel2> Bedank swat voor mijn voice
<lord4163> maikel2: Best handig dat je verschillende settings kan maken voor verschillende poorten :)
<lord4163> CoolePascal: Welkom
<maikel2>  Dat is apache
<CoolePascal> hallo
<maikel2> Hallo Pascal
<CoolePascal> bietje gesellie hier ?
<maikel2>  Je hebt wat gemist
<StefandeVries> Beetje.
<CoolePascal> ohw ?
<maikel2> Nee niet echt
<maikel2> Uitleg bij swat
<CoolePascal> zit met een raar probleem waarik de oorzaak niet van snap
<CoolePascal> maar ik heb inmiddels al een fix
<CoolePascal> beetje lomp maar het werkt
<CoolePascal> swat ?
<maikel2> Wolfje kan niet meer praten
<CoolePascal> wat voor uitleg
<CoolePascal> is bekend.
<maikel2>  Ik met ducktape
<CoolePascal> eenden plakband ?
<maikel2> Oh je weet meer dan ik?
<CoolePascal> straks nog sporten... weinig zin in
<CoolePascal> zou kunnen Maikel
<CoolePascal> ik weet veel maar wat ik weet houd ik voor me he
<maikel2> Ja ik wacht op klimpartnee
<CoolePascal> leuk
<CoolePascal> ik pas om 20.00
<maikel2> Nu op terrasje
<CoolePascal> maar niet zo veel zin
<CoolePascal> terasje ???? met een foon ?
<maikel2> Nou haven
<maikel2> Bankje
<CoolePascal> k
<CoolePascal> maar
<maikel2>  Ereader en phone
<CoolePascal> ik neem niet aan dat je op een teraskje zit met een PDP11 naast je ?
<maikel2> Nee
<maikel2> Ik zit helemaal alleen
<CoolePascal> was vandaag bij 2 telefoon winkels
<CoolePascal> beiden te duur
<maikel2> Een. Verstopt plekje bij de haveb
<CoolePascal> ik sluit wel via inet een nieuw abo af
<CoolePascal> utr toch ?
<maikel2> Weinig bewoner s kennen hem
<lord4163> maikel2: Ubuntu Feun?
<CoolePascal> lijkt me wel leuk een ubufoon
<maikel2>  Bah
<CoolePascal> maar ik vrees dat het ding duur en slecht zal zijn
<maikel2> En bah
<maikel2> Ik ga offline ff genieten
<lord4163> CoolePascal: Heb al Linux op m'n telefoon en SSHBot, weet niet hoe duur ze zijn, maar je kan Ubuntu Phone op Nexus installeren
<CoolePascal> ff foon
<CoolePascal> Fabian, ik heb wel diverse handheld unix speeltjes gehad maar ik deed er nooit iets mee... teveel een nerd denk ik
<perre_vl> oii
<CoolePascal> hallo papa_v1
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<perre_vl> g'navond
<lordievader> Hey perre_vl
<perre_vl> 'k denk dat we de enigste zijn hier :)
<lordievader> perre_vl: /names zegt wat anders.
<JanC> LG Nexus foon is niet echt goedkoop vziw...
<perre_vl> 'k heb een s3 mini gekocht... strak ding
<perre_vl> enkel zonde van het (spam)os
<JanC> ttz, die LG Nexus is niet noodzakelijk duur voor wat je krijgt, maar het blijft veel geld
<JanC> ik zie hem hier voor € 470 staan bijvoorbeeld (niet de goedkoopste shop, maar ook niet de duurste)
<StefandeVries> Ik koop 10.
<maikel2> Zwak
<maikel2> Moet ik nu echt sock vijf inzetten?
<maikel2> Stil
<lord4163> Hallo mensen
<lord4163> Ik probeer iemand te helpen met z'n printer een Brother MFC-J415W
<lord4163> Een netwerkprinter, moet hij AppSocket kiezen of LPD?
<SWAT> ligt eraan wat de printer ondersteunt
<_WolfeZ_> Hiu
<_WolfeZ_> *Hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo rootwolf.
<_WolfeZ_> rootwolf?
<SWAT> lord4163: heb je openprinting al bekeken?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Jo maikel
<lord4163> SWAT: ?
<SWAT> _WolfeZ_: on-topic blijven! Chatten doe je in -offtopic of in een query
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe maak je een sock5 server?
<StefandeVries> In Ubuntu?
<_WolfeZ_> SWAT: Sorry! Ik zeg hoi!
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Ja
<SWAT> lord4163: daar hebben ze een printer listing en in hoeverre die ondersteund worden
<rootkit> you have all been rooted by rootkit
<_WolfeZ_> herformulering:
<StefandeVries> Snel, doe rm -rf /!
<StefandeVries> Doe maar niet overigens.
<StefandeVries> Dat trek ik in.
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe maak je een sock5 server op ubuntu
<StefandeVries> Dat wordt heel wat programmeerwerk.
<_WolfeZ_> brb
<rootkit> gewoon sudo mv /home /dev/null
<rootkit> zou dat gaan vraag ik me af :P
<StefandeVries> Probeer het eens. :P
<SWAT> _WolfeZ_: geen idee, nog niet nodig gehad
<rootkit> i rather not :P
<rootkit> ik heb al eens ooit en systeem om zeep geholpen met zo'n soort geintje
<rootkit> geloof je, zo'n fout maak je 1x in je leven :P
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Als je op een socks proxy doelt, ssh kan dat ;)
<CyberGabber> http://www.catonmat.net/blog/linux-socks5-proxy/ dat was voor Wolfez, maar die kon niet wachten...
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<CyberGabber> hey _WolfeZ_ , ik had nog een link gevonden over socksproxy, misschien heb je er waat aan: http://www.catonmat.net/blog/linux-socks5-proxy/
<CyberGabber> MS maakt veelvuldig gebruik van Share-perms/NTFS rechten/ACL e.d. voor het regelen van toegangsrechten.
<CyberGabber> Hoe zit dit in de praktijk bij bv een kantoor wat linux op de werkplek gebruikt, kun je dan uit de voeten met enkel UGO/rwx , of ontkom je dan niet aan zaken als setfacl e.d.?
<_WolfeZ_> CyberGabber: Thanks! Had deze ook al gezien morgen ff bekijken.
<SWAT> CyberGabber: ontkom je niet aan, afhankelijk van de grootte en opzet van het kantoor
<_WolfeZ_> pascal snik
<_WolfeZ_> anoying...
<Cugel> Zo daar gaan een paar heel oude bans.
<_WolfeZ_> SWAT: anoying!
<StefandeVries> Jammer dan.
<SWAT> _WolfeZ_: dit is onderhoud
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Vroeg ik je iets?
<_WolfeZ_> SWAT: Dan noem ik het slecht onderhoud.
<_WolfeZ_> going offtopic/
<StefandeVries> Zo.
<Mickey> hier is idd niets aan te doen _WolfeZ_
<Mickey> je kan wel reguliere expressies gebruiken
<Mickey> Je hebt een plugin er voor iig
<OerHeks> hide join parts servermessages
<Mickey>  en daar moet een / voor :)
<_WolfeZ_> hey Mickey
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-12
<ichat> mogguh
<ichat> muggeh
<wolfje> Hoi mmaikel
<wolfje> Saai hier
<wolfje> heeey ichat
<ichat> hai wolfje
<wolfje> Hoi
<wolfje> Ik verveel me dood op school :/
<ichat> ach gut
<StefandeVries> wolfje: heb je een vraag?
<ichat> had je een zwaarder pakket moeten nemen;)
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Ja, hoe gaat het ichat ?
<ichat> ik leef ;)
<wolfje> ichat: Mooi
<wolfje> Hoe kan ik kijken of ik echt geen virusen op men system heb?
<StefandeVries> Kijk eens naar ClamAv.
<wolfje> StefandeVries: oke
 * wolfje gaat eens een kijkje nemen in de wereld van virussen!  En proberen er een te onwikkelen voor linux
<wolfje> Oh moet weg laters
<StefandeVries> Succes!
<ichat> een vrirus voor linux bouwen,  - :P
<ichat> ik zeg niet dat het onmogelijk is maar suc6 wens ik hem wel :P
<OerHeks> Eerst een eigen distro maken, nu een virus, ambitieus.
<ichat> heeej heksje
<ichat> ik zit te wachten op z'n eigen microarchitectuur
<OerHeks> hoi ichat
<OerHeks> Ga je chips bakken?
<ichat> ik neej joh,
<OerHeks> zeg, verzin eens een openraid controller :P
<OerHeks> compatible met *
<ichat> hahahaha
<OerHeks> NEe, dit is geen grap, JanC noemde dit al een tijdje gelee
<ichat> ow echt
<ichat> zou me wat wezen zeg
<OerHeks> Alleen ik heb geen verstand van flipflops enzo
<ichat> ik zou er niet eens naar willen kijken als een ander het doet
<mmaikel> 12:27  * wolfje gaat eens een kijkje nemen in de wereld van virussen!  En proberen er een te onwikkelen voor linux <-- lol
<wolfje> Hoi
<exalt> wolfje: wat gaat je virus doen ?
<wolfje> exalt: IDK
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<wolfje> exalt: Misschien kunnen w edit beter in #ubuntu-nl-offftopic
<jesse__> hallo, ik krijg mijn gebruikersnaam en ww niet ?
<jesse__> ze sturen niets op ?
<exalt> jesse__: ?
<exalt> gebruikersnaam van het forum of het besturingssysteem ?
<OerHeks> hmm nederlandse versie van askubuntu? http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org/
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<OerHeks> Nice
<exalt> mijn standaard ubuntu browser geeft die pagina niet goed weer
<exalt> zoek form is uit zijn context gedrukt
<StefandeVries> Klopt, er wordt nog een aantal bugs gefixt de komende tijd.
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi :@
<marlinc> http://i.qkme.me/3utobz.jpg
<SWAT> weet iemand nog een handig systeem overzicht programma? Ik ken eigenlijk alleen conky en vraag me af of er wat beter is
<wolfje> Hoi
<exalt> systeem monitor SWAT ?
<SWAT> is dat dat standaard GNOME programma?
<commandoline> Ja, klopt.
<exalt> zit ook in unity
<StefandeVries> Het kan niet zo veel als conky.
<SWAT> het is op zich een mooi progje waar standaard al een hoop in zit, maar system monitor is iets te grafisch voor me (apart schermpje wat continu open moet staan). Leuke tip
<wolfje> Waar kan ik ubuntu gnome downloaden?
<wolfje> Heb het al]
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu met puur Gnome betaat niet als standaard distro, overigens
<wolfje> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/ hier dus
<StefandeVries> Met Unity ja.
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Dat is toch gewoon gnome?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Hoezo?
<StefandeVries> "Gewoon" Gnome 3 ziet er behoorlijk anders uit.
<wolfje> t]
<wolfje> Zit toch geen unity door heen he...
<StefandeVries> Wel door de versie die je nu aan het downloaden bent.
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Waar kan ik die zonder unity vinden?
<StefandeVries> Nergens,.
<StefandeVries> Zoals ik zei:  die is niet as-is beschikbaar.
<exalt> open je menu hud
<StefandeVries> Je zult Unity uit een bestaande installatie moeten slopen.
<exalt> typ system monitor
<StefandeVries> Of je moet een mini-iso zelf optuigen.
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Ze zeggen gnome ubuntu ?
<wolfje> http://ubuntugnome.org/
<StefandeVries> Dat is een niet officiele fork.
<StefandeVries> Zie je ook aan het domein.
<StefandeVries> Anyway, als je eigenwijs blijft zijn ben ik weer afk. ;)
<StefandeVries> Later.
<exalt> wolfje: als je dus een virus wil moet je die gebruiken
<wolfje> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<wolfje> Dit is toch ubuntu site?
<wolfje> exalt: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ is geloof ik gewoon ubunt?
<exalt> jep
<wolfje> Dus ik download hem daar van daan.
<wolfje> exalt: Dus wat is het probleem?
<wolfje> hoi DarkEra
<DarkEra> hoi
<OerHeks> wolfje, gnome3 is eenvoudig, <ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package.  investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".
<OerHeks> dit antwoord komt uit #ubuntu, ik wist tot voor kort ook niet dat ubuntu-gnome-desktop een officiële gnome was
<DarkEra> 13.04 is de eerste officiële
<DarkEra> heb er even mee gewerkt
<OerHeks> Ah oke
<wolfje> Waarom blijft unetbootin in eens hangen bij 50%
<OerHeks> elke usb tool kan even blijven hangen, dat er lijkt dat er niks gebeurt. soms een minuut of langer.
<wolfje> OerHeks: Hou ik niet van!
<OerHeks> zolang je muis nog werkt, en numlock aan/uit kan,  en je een lampje op je usb ding ziet knipperen, is er niks loos
<wolfje> OerHeks: Oke
<wolfje> pff men moeder is echt slim
<wolfje> ze zecht over 2 minuten is het 5 uur
<wolfje> duurt nog 5 minuten toen
<wolfje> KOMOP
<wolfje> sloom rot ding
<wolfje> Ik vind unity echt jammer van ubuntu!
<OerHeks> grinnik ja, de tijd loopt op als unetbootin een groote file wegschrijft, of de persistent aanmaakt
<wolfje> pfff toe nou :/
<DarkEra> 12.04 werkt lekker met unity in vergelijking tot 13.04
<wolfje> DarkEra: Vind unity helemaal niet mooi!
<DarkEra> dat kan
 * OerHeks draait deftig KDE
<wolfje> DarkEra: Vind het zelfs waardeloos, doe liever gnome og dergelijke
<wolfje> OerHeks: kde vind ik ook niet geweldig
<wolfje> MAAR beter dan unity!
<wolfje> Wo
<wolfje> ineenkeer schiet unetbootin naar 100% :o
<wolfje> Maar meot gaan het is 5 uur
<wolfje> !
<wolfje> doei
<SWAT> interessant om te weten...
 * SWAT gebruikt old-skool openbox
<wolfje> Hoi
<wolfje> pascal aaaah!
<lg188> Goede avond. Is er een programma dat de kosten van mijn server berekent zoals in byobu's ec2_cost plugin?
<perre`vl> oii
<lg188> G'night
<wolfje>  jpo
<wolfje> hoi*
<perre`vl> oii
<wesseltje> Goedeavond
<wesseltje> Is er iemand die mij kan helpen met linux server?
<trijntje_> wesseltje: stel je vraag om er achter te komen ;)
<wesseltje> Ik ben wel bekend met windows servers maar niet met linux
<wesseltje> ik wil gewoon een data server maken met ubuntu
<wesseltje> maar ook landscape installeren zodat ik remote kan inloggen of moet je ook voor landscape betalen op je eigen server?
<trijntje_> je kan gewoon met ssh inloggen op een ubuntu server, of wil je de server grafisch beheren?
<wesseltje> maakt niet uit.. is voor intern gebruik. zal niet vanaf buitenaf te benaderen zijn via ftp of wat dan ook
<wesseltje> als ik alles moet typen word lastig geen kaas van gegeten
<trijntje_> ah ok, tja, dan kan je gewoon rdp gebruiken, en een client zoals remmia
<wesseltje> mappen aanmaken en delen? of werkt dat niet zo
<trijntje_> gedeelde mappen kan met samba, de configuratie is een simpel tekst-bestand met de instellingen.
<wesseltje> oke en landscape kun je dat zo gratis installeren op je server? dat is toch dat ik via desktop zo kan inloggen op mijn server?
<trijntje_> dat weet ik niet, ik heb landscape nooit zelf gebruikt
<trijntje_> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/landscape-client-ui-install/
<trijntje_> wesseltje: als je linux wilt leren zou ik beginnen met het op een ouwe pc of virtuele machine te installeren, en dan een beetje met de terminal leren werken
<wesseltje> goed bedankt. ga hier morgen mee aan de gang. ga nu afsluiten en slapen. spreek je misschien morgen wel weer :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-13
<wolfje> Hoi
<pakakika> Hi
<exalt> hey pakakika
<wesseltje> Goedemiddag
<wesseltje> Hoe kan ik als ik samba heb geinstalleerd op een server. samba beheren en mappen delen?
<wesseltje> Hoe kan ik als ik samba heb geinstalleerd op een server. samba beheren en mappen delen? via terminal ?
<Mickey> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Mickey> uitleg in conf bestand is evident
<OerHeks> om je smb conf te beheren is SWAT handig > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<Mickey> hij vraagt cli
<Mickey> swat is een webbrowsed wrapper
<OerHeks> kan prima remote op je server, installeren, en je client naar http://localhost:901/
<OerHeks> ow sjorrie, idd
<wesseltje> moeilijk via terminal? of kan ik beter grafische installeren
<onegeek> Hi!
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<Mickey> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> Doei
<_WolfeZ_> Moet eten
<ynze> hallo hallo allen.
<ynze> vraagje voor de leifhebber over deze ubuntu en de r530 notebook.
<ynze> hoe krijg ik het scherm helderderderderder? :-)
<StefandeVries> Het standaard aanwezige knopje werkt niet?
<ynze> nope
<ynze> het toetsenbord schijnt opnieuw geinstalleerd te zijn.
<ynze> het ;aat wel helderder of donkerder zien in een schermpje,
<OerHeks> Ik ken deze PPA met samsung tools, maar de backlight tool zit er niet meer bij voor raring > https://launchpad.net/~voria/%2Barchive/ppa
<ynze> maar er gebeurt nada.
<ynze> ik kijk even.
<OerHeks> *indien r530 = samsung
<OerHeks> of "acpi_backlight=vendor"  >> via ActionParsnip https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/225371
<ynze> OerHeks: ik kijk daar ook even. StefanDeVries: nope...
<OerHeks> ik zou gokken op de ppa, dat die het juiste tb activeert
<ynze> OerHeks: Dit gaat me even te ver
<ynze> wat houdt dit in?
<ynze> OerHeks: Een driver?
<ynze> upgrade naar nieuwere versie ubuntu?
<ynze> OerHeks: Hoe krijg ik die output naar je?
<ynze> ik hou niet van gokken  :-)
<ynze> Ik kijk nog even via google, of ik een alt vind?....
<ynze> alternatief.
<ynze> OerHeks: Het commando acpi_backlight=vendor heeft gewerkt. We hebben nu goed helle licht.
<ynze> Oerheks: thanks!
<ynze> :-)
<OerHeks> netjes
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-14
<Mustangman1966> Goedemorgen iedereen, ik heb een probleem, ik kan niet inloggen op mijn Twiitter account via Turpial 1.6, deze geeft een "autorisatie error", heeft iemand toevallig een oplossing hiervoor.
<OerHeks> Mustangman1966, kijk eens via je browser, in je twitter account, of Turpial toestemming nodig heeft voor acces tot je account?
<OerHeks> via https://twitter.com/settings/applications
<Mustangman1966> OerHeks Deze heeft hij altijd nodig gehad en ik heb die ook gegeven. Maar sinds 2 dagen kan ik niet meer inloggen.
<OerHeks> Ow oke, dat was mijn enige hoop
<OerHeks> :-(
<OerHeks> geheel je account in turpial deleten en opnieuw instellen geprobeert?
<OerHeks> dat wil ook nog wel eens fixen
<Mustangman1966> OerHeks, dat heb ik ook al gedaan, maar dat levert geen resultaat.
<Mustangman1966> Mijn gedachten liggen nu bij een ander programma, maar ik weet niet welke fijn is om mee te werken.
<OerHeks> Gwibber,, hotot Choqok, pino, polly, twittux ..
<OerHeks> ik gebruik gewoon de webbrowser
<OerHeks> of tweetdeck voor in de browser
<Mustangman1966> Ik heb Tweetdeck nog op een Windows pc staan en dat is fijn om mee te werken, hoe werkt Tweetdeck in de browser?
<StefandeVries> Probeer het eens. :-)
<StefandeVries> Ik gebruik het graag.
<StefandeVries> Ook in Ubuntu/Firefox.
<ichat> wat een gedoe om 'twitter?'
<Mustangman1966> Oerheks, bedankt voor de tip van Tweetdeck via de browser, het werkt precies als de Windows versie, heb net Turpial verwijderd en ga lekker de browser versie van Tweetdeck gebruiken.
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi CasW
<CasW> Hoi _WolfeZ_
<wolfje> Hoi
<wolfje> JanC: Hehe.
<wolfje> Wie gebruikt hier irssi?
<Priyantha> ik wolfje ;)
<wolfje> Priyantha: Hoe zet ik mijn username als standaard dat ie daar mee inlogt?
<Priyantha> moet je in ~/.irssi/config doen
<_WolfeZ_> Priyantha: Not a directory
<Priyantha> zou er wel moeten zijn ;)
<Priyantha> dus in /home/jouwgebruikersnaam/.irssi
<Priyantha> daar in die map moet een bestandje config staan
<_WolfeZ_> gevonden
<Priyantha> oki top ;)
<OerHeks> nieuwe kernel = rebootje
<_WolfeZ_> Hmm dit is een stuk handiger, hoef niet meer in te loggen.
<_WolfeZ_> LOL
<_WolfeZ_> Piratelv: Dankje!
<Piratelv> _WolfeZ_, ok. Wist niet dat ik iets gedaan had maar goed ;)
<_WolfeZ_> Oha
<_WolfeZ_> deze gast verdient klappen!
<_WolfeZ_> Sorry.
<_WolfeZ_> Een gastje gaat met mn beste vriendin, gaat ie met n ander tongen!
<Priyantha> ;)
<Priyantha> geen probleem _WolfeZ_ ;)
<OerHeks> lekker belangrijk in een ubuntu support kanaal.
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: Sorry, word hier alleen pissig van!
<Priyantha> net alsof er veel ubuntu support hier altijd is OerHeks :P
<_WolfeZ_> Waarom met n meid nemen als je n ander gaat tongen...
<OerHeks> ow ik mag niks zeggen, ik hou me smoel wel
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: Nee, je hebt volkomen gelijk!
<_WolfeZ_> -_-
<Priyantha> lol ;)
<Priyantha> ach lekker laten gaan :P
<Priyantha> blijkbaar met z'n verkeerde been uit bed gestapt
<_WolfeZ_> Piratelv: Klopt
<_WolfeZ_> Piratelv: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/530723_122441827929874_140663228_n.jpg de jeugd ook, zo verpest...
<_WolfeZ_> drink het en hou eht niet voor je mond maar drink het...
<_WolfeZ_> goede avond
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi FOAD
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi jw_
<jw_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-15
<fweyt> kan iemand me helpen met het aanmaken van een launchicoon voor een toepassing die niet via het ubunti software center werd geïnstalleerd?
<fweyt> \quit
<_WolfeZ_> hoi lucidfox
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<_WolfeZ_> Doe wat wat aan je client man.
<_WolfeZ_> hoi Piratelv
<Piratelv> Goedendag _WolfeZ_
<_WolfeZ_> hey Piratelv, hoezie?
<Piratelv> prima, heerlijk uitgeslapen
<_WolfeZ_>  Piratelv Mooi zo!
<Piratelv> Met jou dan?
<_WolfeZ_> Piratelv: Gaat wel goed, ben even python rotzooi weer omhoog aan het halen, ben toch blij dat ik veel heb genegeerd en c++ heb gedaan!
<_WolfeZ_> Heb weer 20 euries verdient voor de nieuwe laptop
<StefandeVries> _WolfeZ_: gelieve offtopic in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic te houden. ;)
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Sorry papa, was het even vergeten, kan je het me vergeven pappie? :G
<_WolfeZ_> heey ichat
<_WolfeZ_> hoi joolz
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: bEN JE ER?
<warddr> Hey, weet er iemand een leuk videobewerkingsprogramma om een stukje van een video wat te versnellen?
<_WolfeZ_> Ik net
<_WolfeZ_> *niet
<_WolfeZ_> warddr: Heb je al in het software centrum gekeken?
<commandoline> volgens mij kunnen zowel OpenShot als kdenlive wel een video in stukjes knippen en dan vervolgens die afzonderlijke stukjes versnellen.
<commandoline> en vast ook wel anderen, maar dat zijn de twee die ik wel eens gebruikt heb.
<_WolfeZ_> Kan het misschien ook met gimp
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<warddr> gimp is toch enkel voor afbeeldingen?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<warddr> zal die openshot eens proberen
<warddr> hmm... mijn computer is wat traag
<_WolfeZ_> warddr: bekend probleem
<warddr> ouwe pentium 4, werkt perfect onder linux, maar blijkbaar is video editing toch net wat veel gevraagd
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<rulus> iemand wel eens network-manager gebruikt op een systeem zonder gui?
<silverlight> hoih
<silverlight> hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<silverlight> weet u ook of silverlight op ubuntu werkt ?
<StefandeVries> Zeg maar jij hoor. :)
<silverlight> oke
<silverlight> :)
<StefandeVries> En nee, Silverlight als zodanig werkt niet op Ubuntu.
<silverlight> Ooh, komt dat nog wel?
<StefandeVries> Er is een variant voor Linux voor, Moonlight, maar die wordt al een tijd niet meer goed ondersteund.
<StefandeVries> Zeer waarschijnlijk komt die er niet.
<silverlight> ooh oke want ik heb nou windows, maar ik wil overgaan op ubuntu. Maar aangezien ik magister nodig heb voor school wat silverlight gebruikt word dat em niet
<StefandeVries> Klopt.
<StefandeVries> Dat is een vaak gehoord iets.
<silverlight> Ja, waarom doen ze er dan gewoon niks aan!
<silverlight> haha
<rulus> daarvoor moet je even Microsoft contacteren ;)
<silverlight> Ooh oke, ik zal even kijken
<silverlight> danku
<cc_INC> Nix mis met Moonlight toch?
<rulus> Buiten het feit dat het hele idee van Silver/Moonlight/Flash mis is dan :P
<warddr> commandoline: die openshot is gelukt, bedankt
<Lucas> Hallo
<Lucas> Ik heb vandaag Ubuntu 13.04 geinstaleerd, maar nadat ik inlog, krijg ik niets te zien, alleen de achtergrond.
<Lucas> wat kan ik doen?
<StefandeVries> Als je met je muis naar de linkerkant van je scherm gaat, gebeurt er dan iets?
<Lucas> nee, niks. er staat ook geen balk of iets boven
<Lucas> nee, niks. er staat ook geen balk of iets boven
<Lucas> Hallo?
<StefandeVries> ALs iemand iets weet, melden ze zich wel. :)
<marlinc> Zijn er hier mensen die verstand hebben van open-source licenties?
<rulus> een klein beetje, wat zou je willen weten?
<marlinc> Zijn er hier mensen die verstand hebben van open-source licenties?
<rulus> een klein beetje, wat zou je willen weten?
<Lucas> Ik heb Ubuntu 13.04 geinstalleerd, maar na het inloggen krijg ik alleen een achtergrond te zien. geen pictrogrammen of iets
<Lucas> wat een service
<Lucas> dit slaat werkelijk nergens op
<Lucas> ik ben zeer diep teleurgesteld in deze manier van communiceren
<Lucas> Ik ga het hier niet bij laten
<Lucas> ik ga stappen ondernemen bij Ubuntu
<Priyantha> ?
<Priyantha> wat is er Lucas ?
<Priyantha> vertel eens wat meer Lucas :)
<Priyantha> wat voor hardware heb je ?
<Priyantha> het zou mij niets verbazen dat het een hardware compatibiliteits-issue is namelijk
<Priyantha> of gewoon domme pech dat de installatie niet 100% vlekkeloos verlopen is
<StefandeVries> "Service".
<StefandeVries> Ik wist niet dat ik betaald werd.
<StefandeVries> Ik wist ook niet dat je bij Canonical kon gaan huilen als we niet binnen een uurtje met een oplossing komen.
<Whoopsie> jo
<StefandeVries> Hallo Whoopsie.
<Priyantha> ik ook niet StefandeVries :+
<Priyantha> blijkbaar krijgen we geld :9
<Priyantha> en hij is ook weg :P
<Priyantha> knuppel :+
<cc_INC> Lucas ik zou zelf proberen 12.04 erop te zetten. Dat is de LTS ("stabiele") release. Kijken wat die doet na installatie.
<StefandeVries> Hij is al weg, zo'n 48 minuten.
<cc_INC> Oh..
<cc_INC> Hehe...tja, dan is Linux niet voor hem. Geen doorzettingsvermogen :)
<JanC> marlinc, wat moet je weten over licenties?
<joostvb> gewoon allemaal verbranden, die licenties
<lomme> ik heb ubuntu naast windows 7 geinstaleerd. na de instalatie word er gevraagd om de pc terug op te starten. wanneer ik dat doe en op ubuntu klik word er gezegd dat het niet bestaat. help?
<TopGear> lomme: Wat is de exacte error?
<lomme> bestand kan niet gevonden worden
<TopGear> Dat is dus na dat keuzescherm met Ubuntu en Windows?
<_WolfeZ_> lomme: Windows er af ubuntu erop, belangrijke bestanden backuppen, en alles klaar :)
<TopGear> _WolfeZ_: Oi! Als mensen een dual-boot willen dan mogen ze dat. Er zijn cruciale MS programma'
<TopGear> s. Het is niet de bedoeling om alles maar te gaan formatteren.
<TopGear> Maar goed, lomme, ik kan helemaal niets op doe error vinden. Is dat wat er letterlijk staat?
<_WolfeZ_> TopGear: wine
<_WolfeZ_> lomme: Probeer ubuntu nog es te installerne
<CasW> Guest95936: Mij viel op dat je de woordkeus 'klik' gebruikte, als je op Ubuntu 'klikt'? Waar is dat precies? Selecteer je hem bij het opstarten?
<Guest95936> ubuntu geinstaleerd met wubi, dit komt er te staan bij boot menu: "kan de geselecteerde vermelding niet laden omdat de toepassing ontbreekt of beschadigd is."
<Guest95936> help?
<_WolfeZ_> Guest95936: wubi is nooit handig
<CasW> Ah, oké, ik zou inderdaad zeggen opnieuw installeren, dat is verreweg de makkelijkste optie
<Guest95936> heb ik al 2 keer geprobeerd :(
<CasW> En inderdaad, Wubi doe ik zelf ook liever niet als het niet hoeft (er zijn soms situaties waar je wubi moet gebruiken)
<TopGear> Guest95936: Heb je een USB-stick vrij? Probeer http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ om vanaf op te starten.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-16
<_WolfeZ_> mogge
<dreas> hallo
<_WolfeZ_>  Hi dreas
<_WolfeZ_> kan ik je misschien helpen\
<dreas> Nou ik heb een aantal vragen. Ik ben zojuist overgestapt op linux! Jeej!
<dreas> Maar ik moet zeggen dat ik dit toch wel heel lastig vind in vergelijking met Windows. Mensen zeggen dat het heel makkelijk zou moeten zijn maar... hum... nou...
<dreas> Ten eerste wil ik drivers downloaden. Als ik de NVIDIA drivers download via hun pagina wordt ik verwezen naar een readme die daar niet staat.
<dreas> Daarna wordt ik verwezen naar een andere website waar allemaal dingen staan die ik niet begrijp.
<dreas> Please make sure that the following packages are installed: en dan een heel rijtje met packages.
<dreas> Mijn eerste vraag dus: Is er een goede en makkelijke manier om deze dingen allemaal zo snel mogelijk te leren? Ik heb namelijk geen tijd om dikke boeken door te spitten.
<dreas> Bovendien hoefde ik dat voor Windows en OSX en Android ook niet.
<_WolfeZ_> De drivers zijn al meegenomen
<_WolfeZ_> als het goed is
<_WolfeZ_> dreas: Ik geloof dat de drivers standaarfd worden meegenomen
<_WolfeZ_> dreas: De drivers zijn al meegenomen als het goed is
<_WolfeZ_> en je hoeft ook geen dikke boeken door te spitten, linux is alleen wt anders
<dreas_> Als ik bij system details kijk zie ik dat er geen informatie over mijn graphics zijn.
<_WolfeZ_> Ga even naar youtube en kijk filmpje
<_WolfeZ_> dreas_: Werkt dat?
<dreas_> Er is iemand die het zuiver uitlegt
<_WolfeZ_> beasty_: Was wel hier
<_WolfeZ_> hoi ShaggyIn1
<dreas_> Ik probeer het nu even... ik herstart even!
<dreas_> IIG bedankt! ^
<dreas_> ^_^
<_WolfeZ_> 'hoi roodie
<_WolfeZ_> dreas_: Het is geen windows
<_WolfeZ_> je hoeft niet te reboten..
<_WolfeZ_> Wat doet pascal elke keer?
<_WolfeZ_> Kan iemand helpen met c++ op ubuntu?
<Mickeytje>  #coding
<_WolfeZ_> bestaat niet
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe heete dat c++ kanaal? generalc++ ofsow?
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Weet jij dat?
<StefandeVries> _WolfeZ_: ##c++
<_WolfeZ_> fuu
<_WolfeZ_> Ik ben daar geband
<_WolfeZ_> terwijl ik maar 1 keer in dat kanaal ben geweest..
<_WolfeZ_> En amper iets gevraagd heb..
<StefandeVries> Kan je nagaan wat voor indruk je hebt achter gelaten. :P
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Hoe heete die andere? Iets met general ofsow?
<StefandeVries> Je moet geregistreerd zijn om daar binnen te kunnen.
<_WolfeZ_> ik ben geregistreerd
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Dus dat is het niet.
<StefandeVries> Staat er geen banreason bij?
<_WolfeZ_> nope
<StefandeVries> Nee, ik zeg ook niet dat het daaraan lag.
<_WolfeZ_> Cannot join to channel ##c++ (You are banned)
<StefandeVries> Wel dat het een voorwaarde was.
<StefandeVries> Hmm.  Da's shit.
<_WolfeZ_> trololol
<StefandeVries> ##c++-basic is er ook.
<_WolfeZ_> Ben geband zonder reden, leuke trol :D
<StefandeVries> En ##c++-general
<Mickeytje> hmm
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Die zocht ik..
<Mickeytje> ik kan mij zo bepaalde dingen bedenken
<Mickeytje> StefandeVries: zit jij ook on board bij #freenode?
<_WolfeZ_> brb restart
<StefandeVries> Tot z...
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Bedankt, ze staan tussen mn auto join
<StefandeVries> Mickeytje: vooralsnog niet.  Ik zt wel in de running.
<StefandeVries> _WolfeZ_: mooi zo.
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Hoi _WolfeZ_.
<_WolfeZ_> ah probleem gevonden
<_WolfeZ_> yes is geen integer..
<Mickeytje> o-0
 * Mickeytje facepalms
<_WolfeZ_> Lala
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Rustig maar ga even rustig zitten voor je een hart aanval nkrijgt
<Mickeytje> mijn hart is flink getrainend dankzij users zoals wolfje
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Haha
<Mickeytje> "I suppose many people will continue moving towards careless computing, because there's a sucker born every minute."
<StefandeVries> Ik wil niet vervelend doen , maar...
<_WolfeZ_> He iedereen maakt fouten
<StefandeVries> Ik bedoel meer: offtopic. ;)
<Mickeytje> oh oeps
<Mickeytje> wrong channel
<Mickeytje> true
<_WolfeZ_> yes moet een string zijn..
<lomme> ik heb ubuntu geinstalleerd, maar ik kan niet terug naar windows! help?
<_WolfeZ_> lomme: Hoe heb je ubuntu geinstaleerd?
<lomme> via usb
<_WolfeZ_> heb je hem naast windows
<_WolfeZ_> ?
<lomme> ik denk het wel, dat is mij niet gevraagd.
<_WolfeZ_> lomme: Je kreeg n menu, bijna gelijk aan het begin, daar stond next to ... of erase ... zo iets
<lomme> nee, alleen iets van de schijf waarop ik wou installeren
<lomme> ik denk dat windows weg is
<lomme> mogelijk?
<_WolfeZ_> lomme: weet het haast wel zekjer
<lomme> is windows weg
<_WolfeZ_> lomme: Denk het wel, denk dat je hem hebt verwijderd, inclusief als je bestanden
<lomme> kan ik mijn pc resetten om windows terug te krijgen? bestanden is niet erg
<_WolfeZ_> hmm
<_WolfeZ_> heb je nog n windows disk?
<_WolfeZ_> resetten kan namelijk niet, windows is nu helemaal weg van je pc!
<_WolfeZ_> Alleen opnieuw installeren ka
<_WolfeZ_> n
<lomme> kan ik da ook gewoon downloaden? en dan opnieuw installeren
<_WolfeZ_> lomme: Nee
<ichat> ###windows
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<wolfje> Hoe heet de irssi config file?
<Mickeytje> ~/.irssi/config
<wolfje> dat is de naam? van het bestand? of de locatie?
<wolfje> Mickeytje: ?
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<Ch3MiX> Hallo
<_WolfeZ_> hoi Ch3MiX
<joostvb> de irssi config file heet ~/.irssi/config
<joostvb> ~ betekent /home/<jouwlogin>
<joostvb> aka $HOME
<JanC> joostvb, meestal, maar niet altijd, /home/<jouwlogin>   ;)
<ynze> vraagje over lubuntu... (eh, goedendag)
<ynze> De software updater geeft veej updates, veel Mb, waarvan sommige niet nodig
<ynze> is dit aan te pakken?
<ynze> Of ebeud dit bij de update?
<ynze_> weer terug - reboot voor update.
<JanC> ynze_: wat bedoel je met "niet nodig"?
<ynze_> JanC: Of er software geinstalleerd wordt voor een standaard update, geen aangepaste update.
<ynze_> maw waar is de schijfbezetting te zien?
<ynze_> df -G ofzo?
<JanC> normaal wordt er bij een update geen extra software geïnstalleerd, tenzij bij kernels (die worden naast elkaar geïnstalleerd) of indien strict noodzakelijk
<ynze_> ok!
<ynze_> maar is er een schijfbezetting te zien?
<joostvb> JanC: o, klopt ja :)
<JanC> ynze_: wat bedoel je precies?
<ynze_> JanC: ik heb een Eee pc met 4 Gb en 8 Gb ssa disk. Hoe kan ik de bezetting zien?
<JanC> ynze_: wat bedoel je met "bezetting"?
<ynze_> JanC een df van de disks.
<JanC> hoeveel algemeen in gebruik is, hoeveel per map, hoeveel per pakket, ...?
<ynze_> Yes!
<JanC> welke daarvan?
<ynze_> algemeen in gebrui
<ynze_> k
<JanC> gewoon df dan?
<ynze_> j, aar ik heb geen asci scherm.
<JanC> eh?
<ynze_> oe is dat op te vragen?
<JanC> start een terminal?
<ynze_> Waarmee?
<ynze_> Installeren dus....
<JanC> ik gok dat lubuntu standaard met xterm komt of zo?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<ynze_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ynze_> hahaa
<ynze_> xterm dus zoeken
<ynze_> lxtermnal dus
<JanC> lxterminal idd.
<JanC> dat is een dependency van lubuntu-desktop  :)
<ynze_> kepput!
<JanC> Ctrl-Alt-T werkt misschien ook
<JanC> om het snel te starten
<ynze_> thanks  df -k
<ynze_> Ctrl + Alt + T  ja
<JanC> (Ctrl-Alt-T werkte zelfs met de originele linux op de EEE 900)
<ynze_> heb een 901
<ynze_> werkt
<JanC> gekocht met linux of met Windows?
<ynze_> met windows, dan wassie goekoper. In gebruik bij mn dochter tot voor kort.
<ynze_> Heb er lubuntu opgezet.
<ynze_> draait heerlijk!
<ynze_> Ik hou van eenvoud :--)
<ynze_> hostname is dus: lubynz   :-)
<JanC> heh, ik betaalde evenveel voor de linux-versie, maar die had 4 + 16 GiB ipv. 4 + 8 GiB, dus eigenlijk goedkoper
<ynze_> dat wel. maar was eerst voor iemand anders bestemd..
<JanC> :)
<ynze_> een dame van.. nu 12,5 jaar
<ynze_> was toen jonger
<ynze_> Binnenkort komt haar zus met de andere (een zwarte) om daaar lubuntu  op te zetten door  mij (pa).
<ynze_> haar idee!
<JanC> nice
<ynze_> thanks. Er draait al een notebook Samsung bij mijn (bijna) vrouw. En mijn pa (75 jaar) heeft er ook een.
<ynze_> Er woordt van genoten!
<ynze_> Maarik ga verder. dankjewel!
<JanC> de dochter van een kennis van me heeft Ubuntu binnengesmokkeld in haar school; de lerares Latijn was compleet van har melk toen ze ontdekte dat je een besturingssysteem (Ubuntu) en office-suite (OpenOffice.org/LibreOffice) ook in het Latijn kan gebruiken, inclusief spellingcontrole etc.  :)
<StefandeVries> Ik ga binnen nu en een jaar Ubuntu in het Japans gebruiken.
<joostvb> JanC: latijn: hehehe
<StefandeVries> Zinvol ook. :P
<joostvb> in t klingon zal t ook wel lukken
<joostvb> StefandeVries: ken je Japans?
<StefandeVries> Jammer genoeg bestaat net die vertaling niet, Klingon. :P
<StefandeVries> joostvb: ik begin net het schrift te verkennen.
<joostvb> submit n patch! :)
<joostvb> StefandeVries: nice
 * joostvb is vooral met Servisch bezig
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, twee van de drie.
<joostvb> ook goed voor je utf-8 skills
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<StefandeVries> Dat heeft Ubuntu gelukkig wel redelijk geintegreerd.
<StefandeVries> De Japanse IME is erg fijn.
<joostvb> wat is n IME?
<StefandeVries> Input Method Editor.
<joostvb> aha
<StefandeVries> Ik kan nu iets ingeven in het fonetische schrift, en daar het formele woordenschrift uit laten toveren.
<StefandeVries> Omdat in het Japans die twee naadloos in elkaar over kunnen gaan, ruim gezegd.
<joostvb> Јоуст фан Бал-Илић kan ik alleen schrijven door copy-n-paste te doen...
<joostvb> moet nog ns aan de IME gaan
<StefandeVries> Het werkt voor Japans in ieder geval zeer fijn.
<JanC> joostvb: je kan ook gewoon meerdere toetsenbord-layouts instellen en er tussen wisselen
<joostvb> JanC: ja, weet ik...
<StefandeVries> Dan mis je wel de voordelen van een IME.
<joostvb> en dan moet ik dat wel op al mn 4 desktops fixen, idealiter
<JanC> voor Japans/Chinees e.d. is de situatie wat ingewikkelder, met vb. 100000en karakters in het Chinees kan je die niet echt elk een toets geven  ;)
<StefandeVries> Buiten dat heeft een IME andere voordelen.
<StefandeVries> Makkelijke toewijzingen van sneltoetsen aan arbitrair lange strings, woordenboeksupport in elk tekstvak, etc.
<StefandeVries> Zelfs de omzetting van twee kana naar de bijbehorende kanji kan soms om 20+ manieren.
<StefandeVries> Dan ben ik erg blij met de IME.
<JanC> zeker
<StefandeVries> Ik weet niet of er een IME is die Servisch ondersteunt.
<joostvb> met 2e keyboardlayout zal t wel werken voor me
<joostvb> voor zo'n IME heb je gtk of kde nodig, lijkt t
<JanC> cyrillisch & latijns schrift liggen dicht bij elkaar, en passen beide op een standaard toetsenbord
<joostvb> daar ben ik niet zo van
<joostvb> JanC: idd
<JanC> en je kan een IME met gelijk wat gebruiken, als die maar ondersteund is door je toepassing  ;)
<joostvb> ć č c
<joostvb> die zijn er alle 3
<joostvb> en dan ook nog de cyrilische equivalenten daarvan
<joostvb> t gaat druk worden onder mn c-toets :)
<JanC> joostvb: compose is ook altijd een optie
<joostvb> is dat n soort dead-keys?
<JanC> ja/nee
<joostvb> hehe
<JanC> een soort deadkeys die beginnen met een speciale toets (de "compose key", die je zelf kan instellen)
<joostvb> ^k in vim
<JanC> en wat volgt kan je zelf configureren (naast de standaard voorgeconfigureerde)
<joostvb> ^k-'-c geeft daar n ć
<JanC> <compose> <'> <e> geeft é
<joostvb> pcies
<joostvb> anyway, ik ga pitten: bedtijd1
<JanC> en dat werkt dus overal in X  :)
<joostvb> s/1/!/
<JanC> ik heb "compose" momenteel op Pause/Break geconfigureerd op m'n laptop
<JanC> sommige mensen gebruiken er ook wel de "menu" of "caps lock" toetsen voor
<joostvb> hrm, t zou mooi zijn als de windows-toets standaard compose doet op n debian-blik
<JanC> kan je ook instellen als je wil
<joostvb> ja
<JanC> stanaard instellen is lastig
<joostvb> maar t lijkt erop dat je per default geen compose-key hebt
<joostvb> wrom?
<JanC> veel DE gebruiken Super (Windows) key voor andere dingen
<joostvb> o mja
<JanC> en oudere laptops hebben er geen  ;)
<joostvb> moeten ze gewoon niet doen!!!   :)
<JanC> zeker IBM X-series
<joostvb> op sparc heb je dr ook geen
<joostvb> ok, ik ging dus pitten
<joostvb> laters!
<JanC> oudere UNIX tobo's hadden een echte Compose key!
<joostvb> idd, ik zie m zitten
<joostvb> met n lampje zelfs
<joostvb> zodat je kunt zien of je in compose-mode zit
<JanC> LOL
<joostvb> hip
<JanC> cool
<JanC> ik wil er zo ook één  :p
 * joostvb hangt zn sun-toetsenbord aan zn eeepc
<joostvb> JanC: je kunt r gratis eentje afhalen in eindhoven :)
<joostvb> o, tis eigenlijk wel meer voor -offtopic...
<joostvb> Zzzz...
 * StdeVr schrikt wakker.
<JanC> dat ben ik niet  :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-09
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<robin007bond> Tijd geleden dat ik hier ben geweest. Leuk om te zien dat het IRC-kanaal hier zelfs nog vol met mensen zit.
<RoxyFlux> hoi robin007bond
<RoxyFlux> aangenaam :3
<robin007bond> Aangenaam!
<robin007bond> Wat is de site ook mooi opgeknapt zeg..
 * RoxyFlux is de partner van Rachelle (wie er nu even niet is).
<robin007bond> Helder! Leuk!
<robin007bond> Ik heb nog meegemaakt dat de site er zo uitzag: https://web.archive.org/web/20060815031238/http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/
<RoxyFlux> 2006... oude stempel, dus? :3
 * RoxyFlux is zelf bezig met Linux sinds ´04.
<robin007bond> Ja, het is ook echt een tijd geleden dat ik hier ben geweest. Mijn eerste vraag die ik op het Ubuntu-forum stelde was toen ik nog maar 10 jaar was.
<robin007bond> Ah, dat is ook al best lang.
<robin007bond> Jullie gebruiken ook allemaal Ubuntu? Of gebruiken jullie een andere Linuxdistributie maar zijn jullie nog wel onderdeel van de community?
<RoxyFlux> Ik gebruik zelf nu Kubuntu Trusty (14.04 LTS). Maar ik heb ook gewerkt met Arch, OpenS
<RoxyFlux> OpenSUSE, Fedora, Debian...
<robin007bond> Ah, oké. Een KDE-fan?
<lordievader> o/
<RoxyFlux> Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar KDE, ja. :3
<RoxyFlux> hé, lordievader
<lordievader> Hey RoxyFlux, hoe is het ermee?
<RoxyFlux> Beetje last van de klamheid... en een paar verbrande schouders sinds gisteren.
<robin007bond> Overigens, als ik post verschijnt mijn volledige naam. Blijkbaar heb ik dat ooit ingevuld op het forum, maar ik kan het nergens meer wijzigen.
<robin007bond> Oei.. Het is inderdaad ook erg warm.
 * RoxyFlux is geen forum admin... is zelf meer systems admin :3
 * lordievader zet ventilator aan
<RoxyFlux> ´eakon´ aan. :3
<robin007bond> Hehe. Maar verder geen administrators dus? Dan ga ik het denk ik even melden.
 * RoxyFlux houdt zich niet bezig met de site...
<robin007bond> Wat zijn er veel ontwikkelingen in Linuxland gaande trouwens.
<robin007bond> Valve die zich bezighoudt met Linux. XP dat niet meer ondersteund wordt waardoor een Linuxdistributie aantrekkelijker wordt.
<RoxyFlux> en M$ dat onze overheid nog even van patches voorziet... op voorwaarde dat ze migreren naar W8... geweldig hè, die marktwerking...? :/
<robin007bond> Ja, dat is inderdaad schofterig.
<Wobbo> Heeft iemand een tool, tip voor het opruimen van CSS, HTML en JavaScriptjes voor mobile gebruik. Net als jQuery-min? Een tool voor Aptana of gewoon een site?
<Wobbo> Of een programma binnen Ubuntu zelf?
<robin007bond> Wobbo, wat bedoel je precies met opruimen? Minifyen?
<Wobbo> Bij jQuery is er altijd de optie om de mini versie te gebruiken.
<Wobbo> http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.11.1.min.js
<Wobbo> vs http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.11.1.js
<Wobbo> Ik wil dit met een site van me. Vanwege dat deze site voor smartphone is.
<Wobbo> Bij het voorbeeld hierboven is het verschil er hoog, of klein, haha tis maar net hoe je dat ziet. Er blijft dan nog maar 30% over.
<lordievader> Wobbo: Detecteren dat het een mobiel platform is en doorsturen/opties uitzetten?
<Wobbo> In Aptana?
<lordievader> Wobbo: In je site.
<lordievader> Wobbo: http://blog.mobileesp.com/
<Wobbo> Dat is een goede tip! En ga heer zeker gebruik van wil maken, maar dit is voor de demo nog een stap te ver. Ik zoek gewoon iets wat css en javascripts minimaliseert.
<Wobbo> De site is al, langzamerhand, gewaakt voor smartphone, dmv css.
<CasW> Wobbo: die jquery-min is gewoon de minified versie van jQuery, daarvoor zijn tal van programma's beschikbaar. http://google.com/search?q=javascript+minify
<Wobbo> CasW, thanks
<robin007bond> Jup. JSMin van Crockford is een bekende bijvoorbeeld.
<JonathanA> Hallo mensen :)
<JonathanA> Weet iemand misschien waar ik Wubi kan downloaden? :)
 * lordievader hoopt dat hij het nooit zal vinden en maar Ubu op een beter manier installeert.
<rvdv> burn wubi burn
<lordievader> +1(0000)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-10
<pietro> Hallo, Ik wil APT voor Ubuntu installeren. Hoe moet ik dat doen? Het gaat om Adobe Flashplayer. Bedankt voor de hulp. Pietro.
<Kebabfish> hoi
<pietro> hoi.
<pietro> I want to install adobeflash in Ubuntu. How can I do it?
<Kebabfish> ubuntu-restricted-extras installeren
<Kebabfish> zit flash ook in
<pietro> Ok, thanks voor de hulp. zal ik doen.
<pietro> Ik heb gezocht, en ik krijg te horen dat ik het al heb.
<Kebabfish> welke site geeft dan aan dat je de flashplayer nodig hebt?
<pietro> Youtube doet dat. Ik heb het programma voor Youtube geinstalleerd, en het zegt dat om bepaalde films te zien ik apt nodug heb.
<Kebabfish> welk programma voor youtube?
<Kebabfish> wellicht kan ik het probleem kopieren, en zo de oplossing vinden
<pietro> Het zegt, you need to upgrade your flashplayer to watch this video.
<pietro> The video heet: assasins creed.
<NoirX> hoi
<pietro> assassins creed.
<pietro> hoi Noirx, alles goe?
<NoirX> hoi pietro, het gaat goed, bedankt, en met jou
<pietro> Behalve het probleem waar ik hier voor ben gaat het wel goed. Ben pas ziek geweest, maar nu gaat het beter en Eindhoven is erg warm en zonnig.
<NoirX> oh beterschap, het is ook lekker tropisch hier in utrecht ook
<pietro> Ja, volgens mij is het overal zo. niet slecht na al die kou.
<NoirX> :)
<Kebabfish> Hier gelukkig lekker weer, maar ik herken het flash-probleem niet echt :p
<Kebabfish> vooral als ubuntu restricted extras er al op staan
<pietro> Nou, die video hoief ik niet te zien hoor. Ik heb Ubuntu pas geinstalleerd omdat mijn windows vista het niet meer deed. Nu heb ik na jaren weer Ubuntu dus is het weer wennen. Ik zal het wel vinden tzt. Bedankt voor de hulp hoor en een fijne dat.
<pietro> hoef.
<NoirX> pietro: wat fijn dat je linux keus, het is de beste altarnatief voor windows
<pietro> Ja, vooral voor internet. Ik werd bijna gek in windows.
<pietro> Ik ben ook blij dat ik deze overstap moest maken.
<pietro> Ik heb net gezien in restricted extras, dat ik flasplayer 11. heb. Voor de video is versie 11.2 nodig. Hoe kan ik dat upgraden?
<NoirX> je kan de laatste versie flash player installeren, kijk bij ubuntu software center
<Kebabfish> als het goed is heb je 11.2, maar kijk idd eerst eens in het software center
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<rvdv> Hoi
<rvdv> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22233/keynote-mark-shuttleworth/
<Korkel> Ik kan geen printscreen maken in Ubuntu 14.04... iemand een oplossing?
<lordievader> Korkel: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/08/screenshot-ubuntu/
<Korkel> lordievader, screenshot knopje werkt wel, maar dat scherm daarna doet niets.
<lordievader> Gooit die hem niet in je home-dir o.i.d.?
<Korkel> Nee, dat schermpje doet dus niets waar ik kan opslaan.
<Korkel> Kan ik sluiten met esc... verder niet.
<lordievader> Korkel: Kijk eens in je home-dir, ik heb zo een gevoel dat het progje ze daar opslaat.
<jpjacobs> Ik denk dat ie ze standaard in ~/Pictures dropts
<jpjacobs> dropt
 * lordievader zat in de buurt ;)
<Korkel> Neen. :(
<OerHeks> Korkel, is dit op een HP laptop o.i.d.?
<Korkel> Acer
<OerHeks> kan je hem remappen ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/459157/cant-take-screenshot-with-14-04  niet naar F12, dat interferreerd met browser hotkeys, Fn printscreen bijvoorbeeld?
<Korkel> fn-printscreen zelfde prb
<Korkel> prob*
<Korkel> De key veranderen is geen optie, omdat ik de F1 tot F12 ook gebruik. :P
<ts3try> hi guys, im trying to install Teamspeak3 on ubuntu 14.04
<ts3try> i managed to extract
<ts3try> but now, how to open it? :S
<ts3try> oh nederlands mag ook i guess :)
<OerHeks> ts3try, client of server ?
<OerHeks> client is eenvoudigjes >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/344616/how-to-install-teamspeak-3-client-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-32-bit
<ts3try> client
<ts3try> maar heb hem draaiend!
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<ts3try> had 32bit ipv 64bit
<ts3try> shit, volgens mij heeft ubuntu mn backup partitie overschreven bij installatie
<ts3try> of leest Gparted ntfs niet
<OerHeks> jawel
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-11
<wilu> goedemiddag ik probeer Raw therapee opnieuw te installeren maar krijg een foutmelding. Wat moet ik veranderen?  Deze melding krijg ik:
<wilu> goedemiddag ik probeer Raw therapee opnieuw te installeren maar krijg een foutmelding. Wat moet ik veranderen?  Deze melding krijg ik:dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/rawtherapee_4.1-1dhor~trusty_amd64.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/rawtherapee/iccprofiles/output/RT_sRGB.icm', which is also in package rawtherapee-data 4.0.12+dfsg-2 dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken 
<jpjacobs> lijkt me een fout in hoe het pakket ineenzit
<jpjacobs> Ik zou het er eens helemaal afgooien, inclusief rawtherapee-data, en dan opnieuw installeren
<lordievader> Of simpelweg overwrites forceren.
<wilu> Voor zover ik weet is alles verwijderd uit de bestanden maar hij installeert niet.
<lordievader> Welke foutmelding krijg je nu, wilu?
<wilu> dezelfde
<wilu> hoe forceer ik overwrites?
<lordievader> wilu: Wil je de volledige fout pastebinnnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<wilu> oke
<wilu> heb ik gedaan
<lordievader> wilu: Mag ik de link?
<wilu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7628905/
<lordievader> En wat zegt "dpkg -l |grep rawtherapee"?
<wilu> ic  rawtherapee                                 4.0.12+dfsg-2                                       amd64        raw image converter and digital photo processor ii  rawtherapee-data                            4.0.12+dfsg-2                                       all          raw image converter and digital photo processor (data files)
<wilu> kun je hier iets mee?
<lordievader> Je zei dat je hem had verwijderd? "sudo apt-get remove rawtherapee{,-data}"
<wilu> niet zo ik ben nog een beetje nieuw hier. Ik heb bestanden handmatig verwijderd. ik begrijp dat het anders bedoeld is. zal ik proberen.
<lordievader> Tja, handmatig dingen doen is niet zo handig.
<wilu> Dank je wel nu is het wel gelukt. Gr. Wilu
<Cme_> Hoi allen
<Cme_> Wil graag een wachtwoord veranderen in sudo omdat ww veranderen in mijn account van Ubuntu het niet gaat: te simpel wachtwoord of zo Ik
<Cme_> Ik vond det : sudo su - root
<Cme_> iets zou kunnen doen maar ik weet niet wat en hoe
<jpjacobs> wel, om te beginnen een sterk passwoord kiezen ;)
<jpjacobs> goeie gewoonte
<Cme_> wat ik wil is sterk genoeg
<jpjacobs> ok dan... als jij het zegt
<Cme_> daar gaat het niet om, ik wil het kunnen veranderen
<jpjacobs> sudo passwd <uw usernaam>
<jpjacobs> in een terminal
<Cme_> okee, ik probeer
<jpjacobs> eerst vraagt ie om je huidige wachtwoord
<Timo> jpjacobs: Wordt daarmee het rootwachtwoord ook direct gewijzigd dan?
<jpjacobs> nee, het wachtwoord voor de gebruiker
<jpjacobs> Root staat standaard geblokeerd (en dat is goed)
<Timo> Maar wil Cme_ niet het rootwachtwoord veranderen of begrijp ik hem niet goed?
<Cme_> nee
<Timo> Oh, wacht, ik zie het al.
<Cme_> ik wil de account ww verandern
<jpjacobs> 't was inderdaad niet echt duidelijk ...
<Timo> Dan is het goed, sorry. :-)
<jpjacobs> En, gelukt?
<Cme_> het is stom, ik heb net Ubuntu geinstalleerd wrschn met nederlands toetsenbord
<jpjacobs> als je het nieuwe wachtwoord ingeeft is het normaal dat er geen tekens verschijnen, gewoon doortypen en eindigen met enter
<jpjacobs> kan je veranderen, zonder probleem
<Cme_> ik zal eerst even doen wat jij zei...
<Cme_> ik krijg: ~$ sudo passwd <uw usernaam> bash: syntaxfout nabij onverwacht symbool 'newline'
<Cme_> bij username de mijne invoeren lukt niet
<jpjacobs> ja ... <uw username> hoort vervangen te worden door wat je gebruikersnaam effectief *is* natuurlijk
<Cme_> maar dat pikt ie niet
<trijntje> pas wel op, als je je persoonlijke map versleuteld hebt kom je er straks niet meer in
<Cme_> sudo weet m'n username, toch?
<jpjacobs> nee
<jpjacobs> lees de man pagina van passwd eens door
<Cme_> sudo passwd <cme>, geeft een fout
<trijntje> je kan beter wat meer over de terminal etc lezen voordat je dingen met sudo gaat aanpassen
<trijntje> hier komen alleen maar problemen van
<Cme_> ik zit met een toetsenbord probleem
<Timo> Cme_: je moet die brackets weghalen. Dus: sudo passwd cme.
<Cme_> waarschijnlijk ubuntu geinstalleerd met nedl. bord
<Cme_> oh, Timo dank
<jpjacobs> zonder de <>
<Cme_> ja, maar door nedrl toetsenbord heb ik een ander password gegeven
<Cme_> het lijkt te lukken, bedankt!
<Cme_> met succes aangepast!
<Cme_> hoe kan ik deze commando's opzoeken?
<trijntje> ja, maar als je nu de toetsenbord indeling goed zet werkt je wachtwoord niet meer :P
<Cme_> wel, want als ik het weer op Nederl, zette, lukte het invoeren wel
<Cme_> heel verwarrend want ik wist niet wel teken veranderd was, kon het zien in Libre Office, gelukkig
<Cme_> ik ga kijken of ik nog in mijn account kan komen, ga ff weg, dus
<Cme_> wat het is: als ik me afmeld (Ubuntu) , schiet het toetenbord op Nederlands...
<Cme_> als ik me 1meld, dusaan
<Cme_> als ik me aanmels, dus
<Cme_> wie weet hoe ik dat kan veranderen?
<Cme_> Dus: als ik me aanmeld staat ie op Nederlands toetsenbord
<Cme_> ben ik binnen, meteen automatisch het Engels toetsenbord
<Cme_> ik ga nog een x afmelden...
<Cme_> haa, het is me gelukt om door in systeeminst. Nederlands (standaard) weg te halen .... en opnieuw instellen,
<Cme_> kan nu zonder fouten loggen, etc.
<Cme_> dag iedereen .... ik log uit
<perre>  oii
<lordievader> o/
<perre> ghah iemand wakker :)
<perre>  'k kwam op goed geluk :)
<perre>  'k zit met een probleem met een soort van opstartscript
<lordievader> Vertel.
<perre>  ik start een script met php
<perre>  eg.: php recordholding.php
<perre> nu durft da soms regelmatig te crashen
<perre> en daar ik er niet altijd bij ben start dat niet automatisch terug op
<perre>  en da zou eigenlijk wel moeten
<perre> en ik heb geen idee hoe ik dat voor elkaar kan krijgen
<perre> heb al gepruld met grep & met
<perre>  ff zien
<lordievader> Upstart scriptje met respawn?
<perre> while true
<perre> blablabla
<perre> sleep 5
<perre>  done
<perre>  als ik dat doe dan start het iedere 5 seconden op
<perre>  het script start al op bij het opstarten van de server
<perre> maar de controle en het automatisch herstarten ontbreekt
<perre>  ( ff deze webchat in een apart venster gooien )
<perre> veel beter zo
<perre> met respawn klinkt aantrekkelijk maar klinkt ook evenhard als tsjing tsjang tsjong
<perre> en met google geraakte ik er ook niet aan uit
<perre> en 'k dacht... op de chat kan er iemand wel een lettertje helpen
<lordievader> perre: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<perre> ik ga ff kijken
<perre> gelukkig opent het in een nieuw venster
<perre> lol chat sta nog open
<perre> nog iemand wakker op dit vergeten uur ?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-12
<perre> fin ben pleite :)
<perre>  tot in de (waarschijnlijk verre) toekomst
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<www2> kan iemand me helpen hoe ik me wiimote kan verbinden met ubuntu 14.04
<www2> ?
<Cees> in softwarecentum wmgui?
<Cees> kan je iig testen of het werkt
<www2> Cees ik heb een wiimote met ingeboude wiimotion plus
<Cees> geen idee, heb je wmgui al wel geprobeerd?
<www2> ja maar werk niet :(
<Cees> met mijn normale wii controller lukte het wel... (niet dat je daar wat aan hebt)
<www2> wat sort bluetue ondvanger heb je?
<Cees> usb stickie, niets bijzonders denk ik
<www2> oke maar voor welke versie is het?
<www2> bluetouth versie?
<Cees> sitecom cn-516 staat er op.
<www2> het kan dat ik een bluetiue versie 4.0 heb en jij heb 2.0
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-13
<wilu> goedemorgen, na installeren van een nieuwe harde schijf kan ik lubuntu  of xubuntu niet installeren. Ik krijg een scherm met het ubuntu logo en verder niets. Ook virtueel kan ik deze niet starten. Linux mint kan wel virtueel en installert dan ook zonder problemen, Maar opstarten van de harde schijf vanuit de grub lukt niet. Een oem versie van xp installeert zonder problemen. Uiteraard zonder servicepacks. Wat zou er aan de hand kunne
<jpjacobs> heb je de cd gecontroleerd op fouten?
<wilu> ja cd en downloads zijn correct
<jpjacobs> hmm UEFI / safe boot troep?
<wilu> eeeh wat bedoelt u
<jpjacobs> Wel, ergens in de laatste 5 jaar is de standaard voor opstarten veranderd van standard good-old BIOS naar UEFI, gecombineerd met Safe Boot
<jpjacobs> Normaal gezien zou Ubuntu daarmee over weg moeten kunnen, maar ik ben er op mijn nieuwe laptop niet in geslaagd het voor elkaar te krijgen
<jpjacobs> En terwijl safe boot aan stond kreeg ik dezelfde symptomen: het paarse scherm krijgen, en dan niets meer
<wilu> wel xp dus en geen ubuntu
<jpjacobs> hmm
<lordievader> wilu: Probeer de nomodeset kernel flag eens.
<wilu> wat is dat en waar doe je dat. ik ben maar een amateurtje gewend aan plug en play
<jpjacobs> als je start, vanaf dat je door de bios bent, op eender welke toets duwen tot je de ubuntu boot opties krijgt
<jpjacobs> daar kan je ergens opties kiezen, en ergens iets bij tikken op de boot lijn. Zet daar nomodeset bij
<wilu> oke
<lordievader> wilu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<wilu> dank u
<Mickeytje> je
<wilu> Goedemiddag  't heeft even geduurd maar het is gelukt. Dank u allemaal. Moet er na de installatie van de nvidia driver nog ergens iets teruggezet cq veranderd  worden ivm  nomodeset?
<lordievader> wilu: Ligt eraan hoe je die kernel mode hebt toegepast.
<wilu> In gnome was er bij F6 een optie voor nomodeset. Die heb ik aangeklikt en daarna alles geinstalleerd. Hetb beeldscherm werd toen aangeduid als ingebouwd. De goede drivers zijn opgehaald en geinstalleerd. Verder nog niets.
<lordievader> In gnome?
<wilu>  ja
<lordievader> wilu: Wil je iets specifieker zijn?
 * lordievader heeft geen flauw idee wat er in deze context met gnome wordt bedoeld.
<wilu> ubuntu gnome
<lordievader> Ah check, was het een live-cd/usb?
<wilu> cd
<lordievader> Hmm, waarom heb je dan driver geinstalleerd?
 * lordievader gets more confused.
<wilu> in software en updates kun je laten zoeken naar extra stuurprogramma's. daar kwam de driver naar boven. nu herkent ubuntu het type scherm.
<lordievader> Staat Ubuntu op je hdd, of op een usb-stick?
<wilu> hdd
<lordievader> Waarom instaleer je dan de driver naar je usb-stick? Of zie ik dit verkeerd?
<wilu> Gaat nie helemaal goed. het ging mij erom of na installatie m.b.t. Nomodeset nog in de computer moet worden aangepast. Hij functioneert prima.
<lordievader> Meestal is het een fix om de live-usb werkend te krijgen, of dit na de install ook nodig is moet je zelf uitvinden ;)
<wilu> dank je wel
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-15
<Smit> Die punt staat er officieel ook niet in. Die heb ik er nu zelf ingezet ;-)
<trijntje> Smit: ik denk dat je sudo moet gebruiken met dat commando
<Smit> ook als je al sudo su hebt gedaan?
<trijntje> Dat gebruik ik nooit, want dan ben je een andere gebruiker. Vandaar dat je dh1024.pem niet kunt vinden
<Smit> na uitgelogt te zijn als 'root' en de command + sudo krijg ik: cp: cannot stat 'MyVPN.crt' : No file or directory, cp: cannot stat  'MyVPN.key' : No file or directory, cp: cannot stat 'ca.crt' : No file or directory, cp: cannot stat  'dh1024.pem'  : No file or directory
<ubuntunoob> hello
<ubuntunoob> ?
<ubuntunoob> is er iemand nederlands
<ubuntunoob> spreekt er iemand nederlands
<ubuntunoob> ik heb een computer met 40 gb ik heb linux mint 13 xfce dat hellemaal laten overschrijven
<ubuntunoob> maar nu krijg ik een foutmelding
<trijntje> Smit: ja, omdat een deel van die bestanden in jouw map staan en een deel in root. Je moet ze dus even opnieuw aanmaken en dan kopiëren
<Smit> dus dan is denk ik het makkelijkste om het te verwijderen, te beginnen met sudo su en dan alles stap voor stap weer uit te voeren?
<trijntje> Nee, geen sudo su, en gewoon die bestanden weer aanmaken
<Smit> ik zal het proberen
<Smit> nog steeds hetzelfde probleem
<OerHeks> moet je niet na certificaten gemaakt te hebben, uit/inloggen?
 * OerHeks heeft geen zin om huiswerk voor iemand te maken
<Smit> Hoe kan ik de owner van meerdere bestanden in 1 map in 1 keer veranderen of moet ik bestand voor bestand doen?
<Fermata> cd /je/directory && sudo chown user:group *
<Smit> dat veranderd nog niks aan de bestanden zelf die in de map staan..
<Smit> dat zou denk ik betekenen dat ik bij alle bestanden met de hand de owner en de group moet wijzigen?
<OerHeks> als je die '*' niet gebruikt, dan moet je alles handmatig doen
<OerHeks> * = wildcard
<Fermata> Sja.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-08
<alwin> goedenavond, lekker gegeten?
<alwin> iemand bekend met acpi?
<SCHAAP137> http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/15/0608/h_1433786769_4702923_cd98188b84.jpeg
<SCHAAP137> zojuist dit gegeten, biefstukje ligt te rusten in folie
<SCHAAP137> biefstuk was ook lekker
<TheEagerPadawan> hoi is er hier nog iemand wakker :p
<OerHeks> Nee, weet ge wel hoe laat het is?
<OerHeks> Er zijn mensen die normaal moeten werken morgen...
<OerHeks> !koffie
<TheEagerPadawan> tssks
<TheEagerPadawan> vroeg me af waar je tegenwoordig deftige videotutorials kan vinden ivm met linux server config
<Fermata> Goedenacht, heren
<TheEagerPadawan> (DNS, DHCP, FTP, die stuff)
<OerHeks> Die zijn er vast wel, alleen service video's over SystemD zoek ik ook
<TheEagerPadawan> tutorials voor lpic-2 zouden meer dan welkom zijn
<TheEagerPadawan> deftige dat is
<TheEagerPadawan> nu ja eerst door met LPIC-1 gezever graken :p
<TheEagerPadawan> any way eerst gaan maffen :p
<TheEagerPadawan> morgen terug ne een dag vol met linux :)
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-09
<JanC> videotutorials?  web-pagina's zijn tegenwoordig niet goed genoeg meer?  :P
<OerHeks> "With iOS 9, Apple iPad gets split-screen capabilities"
<OerHeks> oops
<Sholira> Hi =)
<Fermata> Mogge
<SCHAAP137> zo, aan het wachten tot mn nieuwe PC arriveert
<Sholira> nice =)
<Sholira> ik ben een beetje nieuw met Ubuntu maar ik heb een beetje een probleem...
<Sholira> Zouden jullie of iemand van jullie kunnen helpen?
<SCHAAP137> geen idee, hangt van het probleem af
<SCHAAP137> beste is sowieso om gewoon je vraag te stellen, daarna te wachten of iemand een antwoord heeft
<SCHAAP137> preventieve hulptoezeggingen zul je zelden krijgen
<Sholira> haha, snap ik
<Sholira> ben een beetje verlegen van nature, dus ja, vraag meestal eerst ^^"
<SCHAAP137> moet kunnen
<Sholira> maar ik heb dus Ubuntu op een dual boot met Windows (het was origineel een laptop met alleen windows, maar voor een project heb ik er Ubuntu op geïnstalleerd)
<Sholira> Dat ging een tijd goed, maar ik heb nu dus na een software update een login loop
<Sholira> en ik kom er niet uit :s
<Sholira> Ik had dit probleem al eerder en kwam er toen ook niet uit en ging er van uit dat het niet in een software update zat dus had Ubuntu opnieuw geïnstalleerd en toen gebeurde het weer...
<Sholira> En ik heb heel veel oplossingen van het internet al geprobeerd...
<SCHAAP137> hmm, dat is vervelend ja
<SCHAAP137> verschijnt je GRUB bootmenu uberhaupt?
<SCHAAP137> waar je kunt kiezen tussen ubuntu en windows?
<Sholira> Wat moet ik me daarbij voorstellen?
<Sholira> ja
<SCHAAP137> ok, en als je windows kiest, gaat dat dan goed?
<Sholira> ik zit nu op dezelfde laptop maar dan de windows daarop
<SCHAAP137> of gaat het bij zowel windows als ubuntu mis
<Sholira> windows gaat dus wel goed
<Sholira> maar ubuntu niet
<SCHAAP137> hmm, vervelend, lastig om te zeggen wat het probleem is o.b.v. enkel deze observaties, in de kernel messages van Ubuntu zou er meer zichtbaar moeten zijn
<SCHAAP137> kun je de recovery mode starten van Ubuntu, gaat dat goed?
<Sholira> ik had daar wat over gelezen, maar ik weet niet zeker hoe ik daarin kom
<SCHAAP137> die zou ook vanuit het GRUB menu te kiezen moeten zijn
<Sholira> ik heb bij het dual boot scherm wel een tweede optie voor ubuntu
<Sholira> dat is die dus xD
<SCHAAP137> juist, die ja
<Sholira> zou ik even moeten checken
<Sholira> zal ik even doen, als dat werkt dan log ik hier wel weer opnieuw in =)
<Sholira> iig bedankt voor de hulp alvast =)
<SCHAAP137> wel vreemd dat e.o.a. package update dit veroorzaakt, zou ik niet verwachten
<SCHAAP137> cool, veel succes
<Sholira> ik snap het zelf ook niet =/
<Sholira> maar het was constant na een software update =/
<Sholira> was ik weer, ik kan in de recovery opstarten
<Sholira> ik weet alleen niet zo goed wat ik daar moet doen
<SCHAAP137> hmm, okee
<SCHAAP137> kben het zelf nog niet tegengekomen op deze manier
<SCHAAP137> probeer in de recovery mode eens: sudo update-grub2
<SCHAAP137> daarmee wordt je GRUB menu opnieuw opgebouwd, controleert 'ie of de entries correct zijn
<SCHAAP137> of: sudo update-grub
<Sholira> zal ik doen, daarvoor heb ik alleen netwerk nodig
<SCHAAP137> hoezo heb je daarvoor netwerk nodig?
<Sholira> kijken of dat lukt hier, mijn laptop is niet zo dol op dit netwerk
<Sholira> downloaden denk ik
<Sholira> toch?
<SCHAAP137> nee, is volledig lokaal en offline dit commando; ubuntu checkt dan welke besturingssystemen op je schijf staan
<Sholira> ah, ok
<SCHAAP137> en bouwt op basis daarvan, het GRUB menu opnieuw
<Sholira> ok, komt goed dan =)
<SCHAAP137> maar, tegelijkertijd denk ik
<SCHAAP137> als je recovery mode wel gewoon kunt starten, en Windows ook
<Sholira> nouja, ik kan niet inloggen op ubuntu
<SCHAAP137> dan is er wrsch iets grafisch aangepast waardoor die ene normale entry niet meer werkt
<Sholira> zelf
<SCHAAP137> ah, niet inloggen, maar recovery mode lukt wel toch?
<Sholira> ik kan in dat menu waar je kan zeggen van clean enzo
<Sholira> of dat hij gaat kijken voor broken packages
<Sholira> (sorry mijn kennis over Ubuntu is echt nog vrij laag ^^")
<SCHAAP137> hmjm, kheb dit niet genoeg meegemaakt om er goed advies over te geven
<Sholira> np
<SCHAAP137> laatste keren dat ik zo moest kloten was alweer paar jaar terug
<Sholira> ben allang blij dat je probeert
<Sholira> maar ik ga dat even proberen =)
<SCHAAP137> ja ja, blij aan het wachtent op de PostNL bezorger, met m'n nieuwe PC componenten
<SCHAAP137> *wachten
<Sholira> ik kan nog steeds niet inloggen, zelfde probleem =/
<SCHAAP137> hmm, vervelend, misschien kun je een van de guru's vragen als ze er zijn
<Sholira> die komen later vandaag?
<SCHAAP137> OerHeks, of JanC, die weten hier vast wel raad mee
<Sholira> ok
<Sholira> Ja, het is een raar en voornamelijk irritant probleem =/
<Sholira> iig bedankt =)
<SCHAAP137> graag gedaan, ook al zijn we niet veel verder dan eerst
<Sholira> np
<Sholira> je probeert =)
<Sholira> dan ga ik er eerst nog even weer vandoor =)
<Sholira> cya =)
<SCHAAP137> allrioghty, lat0r
<TheEagerPadawan> ping
<TheEagerPadawan> we are still up :)
<leo_> wie kan mijn vertellen welke audio interface wordt herkend in ubuntu studio met Ardour?
<leo_> Ik wil een microfoon aansluiten, gitaar en midi keyboard
<leo_> Heb nu de Terrasonique Phase x 64, maar daar is geen ondersteunings pagina meer van
<TheEagerPadawan> is er hier iemand die de lpic-2 cert op ze muur heeft hangen?
<leo_> Ik wil graag een audio interface die probleemloos aansluit in Ubuntu Studio Ardour
<Fermata> Die bestaan zo goed als niet.
<leo_> :((
<TheEagerPadawan> training boeken die up te to date zijn voor lpic-2 bestaan zowaar niet behalve als je toevallig duits kan :p
<Fermata> Ik heb er enkel slechte ervaringen mee gehad.
<leo_> Helaas ik tot nu toe ook
<leo_> Maar misschien is er een ander die een oplossing heeft
<Fermata> Ik ben uitgeweken naar Mac OS X voor muziekproductie.
<leo_> Wat voor voordeel t.o.v. windows ?
<Fermata> Logic Pro X.  Voor mij dan.
<leo_> Wat is dat?
<Fermata> Een uitgebreide DAW voor Mac OS X, met goede ingebouwde softsynths en dergelijke.
<leo_> Is Logic pro X de software en welke audio interface gebruik je daarbij?
<Fermata> Logic Pro X is de software ja.
<Fermata> Daar gebruik ik geen losse audiointerface voor.
<Fermata> Ik heb een mengpaneel waarvan ik de master-out opneem.
<leo_> wat voor mengpaneel moet je daarvoor hebben?
<Fermata> Dat ligt aan wat je wilt.
<leo_> gitaar, microfoon en midi keyboard
<Fermata> Dat MIDI-keyboard, produceert dat zelf geluid?
<leo_> nee
<leo_> vroeger zat dat op een soundblaster, maar de geluidskaarten van tegenwoordig hebben niet meer de juiste aansluiting
<Fermata> Ik heb MIDI nooit goed werkend gekregen.  Dit mengpaneel gebruik ik: http://www.bax-shop.nl/analoog-mengpaneel/yamaha-mg06-mengpaneel-6-kanaals
<leo_> er staat niet in de beschrijving dat je hem aansluiten kunt op een pc
<Fermata> De master-out sluit ik aan op de lijningang van m'n computer.
<Fermata> In Logic Pro X neem ik dan die ingang op, en met de softsynths speel ik er nog overheen wat ik wil hebben
<leo_> De lijningang van de interne geluidskaart ?
<Fermata> Ik heb een afzonderlijke geluidskaart.
<leo_> \\
<leo_> Wat voor 1 /
<leo_> Wat voor geluidskaart ?
<Fermata> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/333565/creative-sound-blaster-zxr.html -- deze
<JanC> SCHAAP137: niet kunnen inloggen kan een gevolg zijn van een volgelopen harde schijf
<JanC> (mocht Sholira nog terugkomen terwijl ik er niet ben)
<ankyjo> Hoi allemaal ... ik heb voor de test geheel Linux Ububtu geinstalleerd het loopt prima op 1 ding na want de flash-player doet het niet en ik kan hem niet installeren via Adobe ....
<ankyjo> Klopt dit of doe ik iets fot ??
<Sling> tijdens de installatie kon je kiezen om non-free software te installeren, weet je nog of je die hebt aangevinkt
<ankyjo> is gedaan en geinstalleerd ... .
<Sling> anders kun je in een terminal wel sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Sling> doen
<Sling> dan zou het in firefox/chromium moeten werken
<Sling> kan zijn dat je die browsers wel even moet restarten, of voor de zekerheid de hele pc
<ankyjo> maar dat doet die niet ... ! Ook niet naar meerdere keren restarten .. vreemd he ??
<ankyjo> De brouwsers vragen om een update, maar die versies die ik aanklick worden gewoonweg niet geinstalleerd ... . Foutje van Adobe misschien ?? :(
<ankyjo> Ik heb versie 14.04.2 LTS geinstalleer ... .of moet ik een andere gebruiken ??
<Sholira_> Eya =)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-10
<ankyjo> Hoi allemaal .. kan het zijn dat ik met Lunux Ubunto geen FarmVille2 via facebook kan spelen ??
<ankyjo> Als we in facebook naar het spel FarmVille 2 gaan verscheint er een beeld van Farmville zelf die zegt dat de FlashPlayer geupdated moet worden. Vervolgens wordt je doorgelinkt naar ADOBE.Bij ADOBE kun je uit 4 verschillende versies kiezen
<ankyjo> maar niet 1 ervan kan uitgevoerd worden. Doe ik iets verkeerd ??
<Sholira_> Hey =)
<Sholira_> Ik heb een probleem met mijn dual boot windows 7 Ubuntu laptop, sinds een software update heb ik last van een login loop. Ik heb al veel dingen op internet geprobeerd en ik heb ubuntu zelf al herinstalleerd, maar ik kreeg telkens hetzelfde probleem. Ik heb een error uit de .xsession-error file hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11678071/
<Sholira_> Ik heb een probleem met mijn dual boot windows 7 Ubuntu laptop, sinds een software update heb ik last van een login loop. Ik heb al veel dingen op internet geprobeerd en ik heb ubuntu zelf al herinstalleerd, maar ik kreeg telkens hetzelfde probleem. Ik heb een error uit de .xsession-error file hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11678071/
<DarkEra> Sholira_, ik denk dat de meeste mensen bezig zijn met eten of gaan eten etc. etc.... ikzelf kan je geen hulp bieden. Mocht je de engelse taal beheersen dan raad ik aan het in #ubuntu zelf te vragen
<Sholira_> daar heb ik het al twee keer gevraagd :s
<Sholira_> en gisteren ook al, mja, ik blijf gewoon door proberen...
<DarkEra> ah, is me nu pas opgevallen, sorry
<OerHeks> Misschien heb je last van deze bug, .Xauthority owner is root i.p.v. jouw account > http://askubuntu.com/questions/436925/ownership-of-xauthority-transferred-to-root
<OerHeks> ( veel voorkomende inlog-loop-bug)
<Sholira_> nee, die heb ik al gechecked =/
<Sholira_> en al een paar keer opnieuw geauthorized
<OerHeks> Lukt inloggen in de guest-account wel ?
<Sholira_> nee
<OerHeks> oei
<Sholira_> zo'n vermoeden had ik al ^^"
<OerHeks> welke ubuntu gebruik je, de laatste 15.04 ?
<Sholira_> 14.04 lts
<OerHeks> ik ben een beetje door me ideeën heen :-(
<Sholira_> Ik zit net te denken, zou het helpen als ik hem update naar 15.04?
<Sholira_> (ik heb weinig verstand van Ubuntu, sorry voor domme ideeën ^^")
<OerHeks> hmmm nu niet denk ik, je weet niet zeker of deze error meegaat
<Sholira_> dat is wel zo =/
<Sholira_> en ik weet ook niet of die error ook in 15.04 zit
<OerHeks> je zou kunnen inloggen bij het inlogscreen met ctrl-alt-f2,en dat proberen lightdm te resetten >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Sholira_> zal het proberen
<OerHeks> of sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop ( het is maar een zijsprong)
<Sholira_> Ik heb beide geprobeerd, maar geen resultaat
<OerHeks> :-(
<Sholira_> Als je andere informatie nodig hebt moet je het zeggen
<OerHeks> Ik denk dat je nu het beste naar de engelstalige #ubuntu kan gaan, of dit probleem op het forum voorleggen
<Sholira_> Ik zal beide wel doen
<Sholira_> iig bedankt
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-12
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-13
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> môge lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> prima, en met u? ik luister nu pinkpop :-)
<lordievader> Gaat prima, ah is Pinkpop weer begonnen?
<OerHeks> http://www.cultura.nl/kijk-live.html
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: http://www.dell.com/be/p/inspiron-15-3551-laptop/pd?oc=cn35508
<lotuspsychje> lekkere prijs met ubuntu
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Ik wil niet te negatief klinken, maar laptops <€500 zijn altijd een beetje meh. Deze is niet anders.
<lotuspsychje> ja kweet wel celeron, maar toch om eentje te hebben die goedkoop is, wat mensen altijd willen
<lotuspsychje> ik wil alle soorten verkopen
<lotuspsychje> misschien moet ik dell wel eens contacteren
<lotuspsychje> die clevo barebone laptops zijn veel te duur
<lotuspsychje> begint vanaf 350 zonder Os tot 3000 euries
<lordievader> Het is niet alleen de cpu, alles is meh. Maargoed ik ben ook geen gebruikelijke user.
<lotuspsychje> lol nee
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: laat ons zeggen de goedkoopste kid pc voor tuxracer te spelen lukt deze wel he :p
<lotuspsychje> en papa af en toe op google
<lordievader> Guess so.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-14
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<vanschagen> goeie middag Lordievader
<Ubuntu-robin> Goeiemiddag
<Ubuntu-robin> Misschien weet iemand hier het volgende...
<Ubuntu-robin> Ik ben op zoek naar een gratis site builder voor mijn website
<Ubuntu-robin> Iemand een optie ?
<Ubuntu-robin> Alvast bedankt voor de reactie(s)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-13
<gukkes> Hoi, ik heb mijn ubuntu geupdatet vanmorgen en dit liep mis. Nu heb ik géén wifi en USB meer.
<lotuspsychje> gukkes: welke ubuntu versie?
<gukkes> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> gukkes: was je systeem up to date tot 14.04.4 ?
<gukkes> linux-image-extra-3.13.0-87.133_amd64.deb -> corrupted package archive
<lotuspsychje> voor trusty zou deze moeten zijn: 3.13.0.88.94 (trusty)
<gukkes> 14.04.4 LTS om precies te zijn
<gukkes> trusty, correct
<lotuspsychje> gukkes: probeer eens in je systeem te raken via een oudere kernel en dan sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gukkes> hoe doe ik dit?
<gukkes> ben geen linux master ...
<JanC> eventueel dat bestand wissen in /var/cache/apt/archives
<lotuspsychje> gukkes: hou shift ingedrukt bij het opstart om in grub te raken
<lotuspsychje> gukkes: daarna kan je ubuntu(previous) versies laden, ofwel in ubuntu(recoverymode)
<gukkes> dat bestand zou ik idd kunnen wissen aangezien het toch corrupt is
<gukkes> ok, ik wis ff het bestand en zal een booten ... tx
<gukkes> lotuspsychje: ik krijg grub loader niet te zien, start gewoon door
<lotuspsychje> gukkes: shift ingedrukt houden of ESC
<gukkes> ik heb nu grub cli
<lotuspsychje> gukkes: ok, kijk even of je in een andere kernel raakt
<gukkes> is command-line, had verwacht in grub UI uit te komen
<gukkes> moment gelukt denk ik
<gukkes> heb #86 geladen
<lotuspsychje> cool, hopelijk raak je erin
<gukkes> ok, gelukt en alles werkende
<gukkes> ik krijg wel nog melding over Falende updates
<lotuspsychje> gukkes: probeer nu sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade vanuit een terminal
<gukkes> unmet dependencies
<lotuspsychje> gukkes: heb je ppa's toegevoegd in je systeem?
<gukkes> linux-signed-image-3.13.0-87-generic
<gukkes> ppa's?
<lotuspsychje> gukkes: programma's van derden enzovoort?
<gukkes> ik heb laatst docker repo toegevoegd ja
<lotuspsychje> gukkes: haal eerst alle externe repos van je systeem met ppapurge
<gukkes> ik heb deze via de GUI uitgevinkt momenteel (tab: other software)
<lotuspsychje> gukkes: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gukkes> hoe geraak je aan de repository-name, ik zie via gui enkel de urls
<lotuspsychje> in je /etc/apt/sources.list zie je alles, dan zoek je die url van je externe ppa op google ofzo
<lotuspsychje> gukkes: enkel jij weet welke software je allemaal geinstalleerd hebt he
<lotuspsychje> meestal staat repo naam op de website vanwaar de software komt
<lotuspsychje> op de site of launchpad
<gukkes> lotuspsychje: ik moet er vandoor, maar ik kn voorlopig weer verder. TX!!
<lotuspsychje> okay
<lotuspsychje> laterz
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-14
<Wobbo> Goede morgen. Als ik in Ubuntu 16.04 64 installeer in Ubuntu 16.04 64. Waarin ik in VBoxGuestAdditions installeer. Word mijn videokaart het erg zwaar. Zo zwaar dat de videokaart koeling als een gek moet draaien. Ik heb verwolgens ook in VB 3D en 2D uitgezet, maar helaas geen succes. Ik speel in Wine ook 3D games, en hierbij heb ik niet dit probleem. Wat doe VB toch
<PositiveCreep> Wel even handig om te weten: Wat voor video kaart gebruik je?
<PositiveCreep> Het kan iig handig zijn om te kijken of het puur fan aansturing is of ook load, dit zou je uit kunnen lezen door  lm-sensors en gkrellm te installeren en in de gaten te houden wanneer je VM start.
<Wobbo> Ik gebruik een AMD video kaart. En default video software van Ubuntu. Het enige probleem wat het kan zijn is dat ik 3 schermen heb en in 90º. Maar ook bij games is dat geen probleem.
<OerHeks> oh, AMD draait alleen op de open driver, radeon of AMDgpu .. geen wonder dus.
<Wobbo> Maar, waarom draait dingen als World of Warcraft zonder problemen?
<OerHeks> virtualbox reserveerd een eigen stuk videogeheugen
<Wobbo> Ok, zou het werken om de peperking in te stellen naar 8 of 16mb video geheugen? Hierdoor maakt het niet uit of je 3D/2D aan hebt.
<Wobbo> VB geeft wel aan dat 2D niet werkt in ubuntu (wel bij Windows 10).
<OerHeks> ubuntu wil miniaal 128 mb geloof ik
<Wobbo> Het staad bij mijn VB OSsen meestal in 32mb.
<Wobbo> Hoe zou het draaien in 1mb? Het is wel een optie. Haha.
<Wobbo> Een andere vraag, heeft iemand hier Ubuntu smartphone?
<PositiveCreep> Nope, geen smartphone. maar idd, AMD en Linux zijn niet altijd vriendjes, zeker ivm virtualisatie niet helaas.
<PositiveCreep> icm*
<Wobbo> Bij BNR had ik gehoord dat Samsung ook een eigen OS verspreiden.
<Wobbo> Maar Nvidia was helemaal een hell. Alles van Nvidia zijn bij mij overhit.
<Wobbo> En dat zijn veel...
<Wobbo> De software van beide zijn ook een ramp. Bij AMD is er nooit wat verkeerd gegaan en de default van Ubuntu werkt prima.
<Wobbo> Maar het instellen naar 8mb videokaart, lijkt wel een kleine oplossing.
<PositiveCreep> Ok, mooi :) Zelf nooit issues gehad eigenlijk met Nvidia overigens.
<Wobbo> Altijd Asus Nvidia, misschien was dat de fout.
<Qommand0r> ook nooit issues gehad met nVidia, ook niet met AMD/ATi overigens
<Wobbo> Ik zou het fijn vinden als Intel concurrent word binnen games. Een derde binnen dat velt zou goed zijn. Intel video kaarten hebben nooit problemen gegeven bij Ubuntu.
<Wobbo> Ik vroeg me af, het is namelijk best vervelend. Het gaat over allen apps. Het gaat over de titels. Boven aan waar je kan zien wat geopend is. Ik stuur wel een screenshot. Ik weet niet hoe ik dit moet uitleggen. http://pasteboard.co/1FZbEjgZ.jpg http://pasteboard.co/1FZdBZ5j.jpg
<Wobbo> Dit probleem heb ik ook bij bijna alles, Chrome, Geany, Aptana, gimp... Weet iemand hoe ik dit oplos?
<JanC> Wobbo: je kan het menu in de vensterbalk ipv in de balk bovenaan hebben
<Wobbo> Wat je in de 2e afbeelding zie je wat er geopend is, bij de 1e zie je het nergens.
<JanC> je bedoelt de naam van het geopende bestand?
<JanC> dat is de fout van het programma dan...
<JanC> hm
<JanC> ik zie het trouwens wel bij EOG ?
<JanC> Wobbo: is dat Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Wobbo> Ja, had dit ook al bij 15.04 en 15.10. En bij veel apps.
<Wobbo> Ik heb wel aparte resolutie, maar ik kan me niet voorstellen dat dit het probleem kan zijn.
<Wobbo> Ja, ik gebruik 16.04 64
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-16
<Maartje> goede avond allemaal
<Maartje> mijn peeceetje neemt weer eens een loopje met me :-(
<Maartje> alle mappen zijn niet meer te weizigen en hebben een slotje,
<Maartje> ik heb niets veranderd, niets aangepast, wel had ik net een interne fout met de oties S, F en M voor niets doen
<Maartje> als ik bij gebruikers kijk sta ik nog gewoon op admin
<OerHeks> waarschijnlijk ben je door een bestandsfout/onafgesloten sessie read only?
<OerHeks> laat de filecheck lopen om het op te lossen bij boot
<Maartje> dat heb ik geprobeerd, maar dat lukte niet :-/
<ralarX> hoe gebruik je een nieuwe usb stick in ubuntu? ik formatteer ze, poog er data op te zetten > "operation not supported by backend" ?
<JanC> hoe formatteer je die en welk programma geeft die foutmelding?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-17
<GertH> Ik heb de oude hdd van mijn PC vervangen door Seagate 1TB NAS HDD. Vervolgens Lubuntu geinstalleerd zonder foutmeldingen. De PC wil echter niet booten vanaf de HDD. In bios wordt deze wel herkent
<Belt> Hallo mensen
<Belt> Kan iemand mij helpen ik heb geen geluid meer op mijn laptop
<Belt> Ik heb linux mint
<Belt> wel gehad geluid
<lotuspsychje> Belt: wij kunnen enkel ubuntu ondersteunen hier
<lotuspsychje> Belt: mint heeft een eigen help kanaal
<Belt> oke welke?
<lotuspsychje> Belt:  #linuxmint-help op irc.spotchat.org
<Belt> top bedankt
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-18
<Eduard> Goede middag. Gebruikt iemand het programme LTspice4 voor simulatie van elektronische schakelingen?
<SCHAAP137> Eduard, vroeger wel eens met een ander pakket gespeeld, EAGLE
#ubuntu-nl 2017-06-12
<oerheks_> 00:28:5813-06-1712BRANP 1 Brand Woning (flat) (12GG01) (personenauto) JAN VAN ZUTPHENSTRAAT HAARLEM
<oerheks_> nee hoor, huisvuil naast een auto
<oerheks_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kv7d7op0qhk2xkb/2017brandjehuisvuil.JPG?dl=0
#ubuntu-nl 2017-06-13
<oerheks> Adobe adviseert Mac- en Windows-gebruikers om binnen 72 uur naar Flash Player versie 26.0.0.126 te updaten ... Linux-gebruikers kunnen de update installeren wanneer het hen uitkomt.
<wasted> ik gebruik al jaar en dag geen flash meer
<oerheks> je moet ook truken uithalen om het te laten werken
<oerheks> dus de 2e zin is een soort van humor zeg maar
#ubuntu-nl 2018-06-16
<migcervezas> hola :)
#ubuntu-nl 2019-06-10
<M_aD> johanvd: indien mogelijk gelieve mijn account op het forum te deactiveren. Bij voorbaat dank.
#ubuntu-nl 2019-06-13
<M_aD> johanvd: nevermind mijn reactie van laatst, heb me bedacht, laat het account maar zoals het is op het forum. Sorry voor het ongemak.
#ubuntu-nl 2019-06-14
<Boyette> hi
<coconut> Hoi Boyette. Bij hulpvragen is #ubuntu altijd beter
<Boyette> OK
#ubuntu-nl 2020-06-11
<Cugel> " ‘Er is een aanval op onze identiteit en tradities gaande’, zegt Baudet. Die kermis vergelijkt met Sinterklaasfeest."
<oerheks> oke, stuur het leger-des-heils?
